# Minnesota morels 2017



## tommyjosh

The time is close! Waiting for morels. Hoping to make a south trip good luck to everyone.


----------



## buckthornman

Well,well,well. When is trooper,Oldelm and the boys gonna start chiming in? How goes it? I have a sneaking suspicion this is gonna b a weird year! But in these times I can't imagine anything different hey God,morelrat,everybody else... well let's get some bets going at least verbally! Strooper and elm about this getting together. Will talk private line. Seen a pair of Eurasian dove yesterday. Weird ! Any who syrup is running and I must attend the fire. Bucky!!!


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Seems like it's going to be an early year with the warmer winter we've had. Maybe a repeat of 2012 when morels were popping up in the second week of April. Thoughts?


----------



## tommyjosh

[video]https://youtu.be/sFwwGQRs6B4[/video]


----------



## irtsylle

I've been sorting out all my typical areas, can't wait! This is the first year in a while that I'm going to be dedicating a chuck of time to searching. Hope it's a good year.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

This year has got to be better than last given the amount of snow/rain so far. Last year my spots were SO DRY. Then it froze half way through, which seems to really stunt everything. First Morel last year was May 1st for me. The season can't come soon enough!!!!


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Same here irtsylle. I'm taking work off every Tues &amp; Thurs for the season to scour out some new land.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Hey bucky. Yes maniac it has to be better than last year. I really got shut down last year. OldElm did much better than myself. Found 1 good spot. If you found any last year they where big tho. But thats the way of the morel I guess. On the flip side found chanterelles hedgehogs hens oysters and thats great but morels are so special to me. Would like to find my first black trumpets this year. Maybe OldElm can hook me up with his buddy, ha. Very good luck to all and the morel fever is just starting, yea


----------



## shroomtrooper

Wow tommyjosh I usually find them by white oaks. That might be a record for hens around a oak, nice


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Oh how I would love to find some trumpets! I've never found a single one. They obviously are incredibly hard to spot being black. I know they can grow on mossy areas but do you know if they're more common around specific wood?


----------



## tommyjosh

Shroomtrooper the summer/fall mushroom season was very good last year by far our biggest group of hens.


----------



## buckthornman

Hey if there is any great chefs out there looking to buy fresh mushrooms.? Please drop a line on this website. I'd love to sell you morels,lobster,chicken,hen of the woods,chantrelles,blk trumpets,oyster,porchini,chaga,ramps,wild rice,maple syrup and even a little ginseng! Top dollar in season for any and all! Bet I don't get any replies. Anyway well strooper what's oldelm up to must be working! Tick tock more ticks then tocks....waiting...hope everyone is cheating death and doin all right..bucky


----------



## shroomtrooper

Talked to Old Elm a couple of times throughout the winter. He is scouting already. Sent me a picture of a huge elm tree just starting to go, should be good. I read black trumpets like oaks and beech trees? no beech trees around here I do not think.worked a little overtime today and got out early, the smell outside when the temperature rises in spring gets me going.Time to start scouting.


----------



## irtsylle

I'm taking time off work too, and with the moisture we've had already I think it's going to be worth it, i_heart_shrooms. I live in the river valley and most of my finds come in drainage ditches off of the bluffs. Trees seem to matter less than moisture does where I'm at for some reason.


----------



## Old Elm

Buckthornman , Shroomtrooper for got to mention he found an amazing LOBSTER tree. He prob intentionally didn't mention it! It was so good I named it the "Trooper Tree" ,and snuck back there four or five times W/O him along, Jeez those lobsters were the size of basket balls every time too. Got some very promising new spots lined up to start hitting up this season,and some good old producers too. Trooper we gotta go nail that RAMP patch asap, I'm dying for a mess of fresh Ramps!! 

Sad we lost the great " Mr.Chuck Berry " yesterday.
Peace to all.


----------



## buckthornman

Thanks chuck everybody getting a little fever? Me too. Just like morels everything is temporary. Spring starts tomarrow so now we wait and watch and come up with new plan as she let's us...never know! Part of the fun I gus. Well time to start eating those last dehydrated and prep the gizzard. Hoping and praying we get blessed with perfect circumstances. Funny that damn buckthorn never gets less sharp! Talk to ya all soon. Buckthornman.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Tommy j, I do very good with hens also. Last year I got lazy and didn't clean them just froze them, bad idea. Almost impossible to clean when the dirt freezes into the pedals. I ended up simmering them and then cutting them up then blending them, then pouring it through cheese cloth to make a nice soup.needless to say I will take the time to clean them properly this season. OldElm, nice to here from you on the forum again. I will take you up on the ramp spot. I am kicking myself for not going with you and your buddy on the black trumpet outing, heard you dint go either, what where we thinking? So you named the tree after me, ha. Well you get the credit, you led us to the spot, I have no idea where it is to tell the truth. First lobsters I ever found, thank you. Hope Morelmaniac and myself find our first black trumpets, I want to comare black trumpet cream sauce to a morel cream sauce, Morel is still king so far. Stay sharp Bucky


----------



## shroomtrooper

RIP Chuck


----------



## tommyjosh

Shroomtrooper yes we froze ours the first year we went hen hunting and none of the were good to eat, so it was a bummer to see all of them to waste. Definitely gonna hit the morels hard this year . Going down to southwest Missouri in 2 weeks.


----------



## Old Elm

]//i.imgur.com/vz3arX1.jpg[/img]


----------



## buckthornman

Yep them are poisonous as hell don't even touch them! I'll drive at least a100 miles to eradicate them for anybody! And if there is more than 1or2 I will be there as fast as I can drive or fly. Love that advertisment oldelm! Its funny though some people are scared to death of mushrooms. And thank goodness! Bucky


----------



## morchella ed

I am most definitely excited to get out there. I'll be making a trip down to Missouri weekend after next, hopefully there's some good pickings down there. But man, we need a bunch of rain around the Cities.


----------



## buckthornman

I concur! And north! Please Sunday let it pour! Bucky


----------



## irtsylle

We've had plenty of moisture in the SE and I did a ground temp reading today @ 45 degrees, I can't be more excited. We still need a little more rain and we need the sun to stick around, but it's setting up well.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

I hope it doesn't come too early. I've already scheduled vacation days for the first couple weeks of May to go hunt and I would hate to get out there late!


----------



## buckthornman

I heart you should be fine. First of may is 3 weeks away should be perfect. Buckthornman


----------



## buckthornman

Its been a slow gradually progression which is a good thing. Slow and steady is a better than premature freeze and fast warm up. If the weather moves slow and steady the mushys will drag out longer! They blew the weather report in my eyes today though. Its warm but the wind is rippin 25 outta the se. Damn weather people! I need to get paid to lie about the weather. A 100 lashes with prickly ash I tell ya!! Into the thorn with em. Anywho..bucky


----------



## Old Elm

i_heart_shrooms ; Gotta agree with "Buckthorn" you should be right on for time off. I've pretty much scheduled off the first three weeks of May off too. Heck if it starts early down south, we'll all just convoy up to Buckys place & help ourselves.

"Shroomtrooper" run into anything yesterday, Watercress? Fiddleheads? Baby Ramps'?


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Good to hear Rob & Buck. I have an uncle who found his first morel pop up on April 12th back in 2012 and he seemed to think back in Feb/March that this season might be early as well. Not much run-off from snow this year, so I hope it rains a bunch the rest of April. Scouting hear and there but not seeing a lot of plant growth yet. Getting restless


----------



## buckthornman

Don't wanna brag but feeling in tune with nature this year. Troop what's the report. Don't be like the weather people either lol. Well like I said last year first black was 23/24th of april earliest year ever. And I,m a good hundred north of them twin cities. And we wait...that smell of rain today has got my senses and fever goin! As always christmas for this gnome is a coming soon to a woods near all ! C'mon rain keep dripping....bucky


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Not much out there except 4 inch ramp leaves! I was so happy to see that today. I has begun. Weather pattern looks pretty good. Good high temps and cooling at night, rain every 3/4 DAYS, Nice. Dog has a big gash on head, has the cone of shame on, fell off while scouting, a very nice couple helped me find it, if your out there thanks.(but I never want to see you out there during morel season) JUST KIDDING . I am actually smiling right now, feeling like a kid on Christmas Eve just thinking of the weeks to come. Funny how out in the woods no green what so ever then comes a South facing spot moist tucked down a little and green everywhere, then nothing again't. You could feel the warmer temp when I passed through.


----------



## markp53

Great rain tonight. A couple more weeks and it's time to lie to my friends about where I've been all day.


----------



## morchella ed

Shroomtrooper, I like your thoughts. I was super excited to see rain in the forecast every couple days for the next 10 days here in the Twin Cities area. It's also promising to see folks reaffirming how moist the soils are down in the south and southeastern parts of MN. I think this year will be a good year for the morel. Knock on wood. I'll let you folks know how my trip down to MO goes after this weekend and what I see on the way up and down.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Very excited and optimistic for this up coming season. I have been doing a lot of rain dances hoping for some good moist soil. Anything can be better than the last season, it was super dry and I got skunked. That probably why I didn't post. There was nothing to post about. Morel fever is in full swing!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Good luck in MO Morchella, road trip sounds fun. Bucky I find watercress all the time but scared to eat it. Read you have to pick them in very pristine waters, definitely not by any waters that hold Beavers? Some bacteria or something. Happy with Morels, Ramps Hedgehogs,Chanterelles, hens, chickens and so on. I wonder since a lot of my spots did not produce last year if it will be a bumper crop this year, especially on the Elms that where almost too far gone last year, or does the mycelium die since its not getting anything from the tree anymore. Well good luck everyone. Old Elm just found Ramps, nothing else, no fiddle heads yet. Just sighed a vacation slip to cover my friend at work May 5th, what was I thinking. The way its going first week of May, but you know how that goes. I have canceled so many times in May due to the Morels late arrival I have my counterparts on stand bye now, Ha.


----------



## buckthornman

Ya watercress leary. Don't know much about it. Leaves on the lilacs are just about to open On southside of yard. Thanks for the update. And your poor dog shouldn't be so abusive to him lol. I'm starting a new club this year k.m.l.b.! Know morel left behind.  off to work. Later y'all. Buck


----------



## mzter shroom

Last year was so strange... I feel it was slightly early last year and ALL my spots were very sporadic. Unfortunately it's setting up similarly this year no snow pack dry soil etc...hope for rain cuz I got a fever that needs to be treated badly!! Just wondering some of you veterans thoughts does the lack of snow pack effect the morel season and Does anyone have a good recipe for deep fried morels?? Thanks and good luck to all.


----------



## Old Elm

Anybody seen these dude's yet? Please post as soon as you do.


----------



## lotsofish

stcroix rob said:


> View attachment 364
> 
> 
> Anybody seen these dude's yet? Please post as soon as you do.


Hello, I am brand new here. I have walked through the woods a couple times in the past couple years without any luck, but this year I am ready to get serious about finding some morels.

I just wanted to post that I am fairly certain I just saw the first house wren of the year in Ramsey. I checked ebird (website that birders use to track their checklists) and I didn't see any house wrens reported in Minnesota yet this year, so I will keep watching and hopefully I'll see it again and can confirm.


----------



## mzter shroom

Old Elm or stcroix rob ??


----------



## Old Elm

"OldElm" when we recently switched / upgraded this site, it defaulted to an old Gravitar name, no worries I answer to both.
The reason I key to the Wren's is they are very susceptible to the nite time temps, unlike the humming birds who can go dormant at night if it gets cool. But that is country info, not sure about inner city. Buckthornman usually blows the whistleon them, and he's up north apiece from us. He's my "Wren -O-Meter"!!


----------



## Shroomette

Hey fellow foragers, new follower here, Shroomette. From Scott County, Mn. Just saw ramps in my woods,3-4 inches tall. I also am taking the entire month of May off work!! Love to fish as well as hunt morels and ramps, also find summer chanterelles, fall hens and chicken of the woods. I have taken trips south to Missouri several times, not able to wait for Mn.morels any longer! This year will probably just hit Iowa for blondes, and little grey's should be popping here. Will post pics soon, I predict l will find my first around the 26th of April. Happy hunting...


----------



## buckthornman

Yes I'm thinking about changing to wrenman! For some odd reason the stop by buckys house. They always stop by and sit on the fence by the north garden. Schroomette? Do you like to clean fish and play in the thorns? Jk welcome aboard. Wrenometer defcon 0. Dewpoints in the 50s by thurs,Friday that's a positive. Rain tomarrow yippy! glug glug o this permathin is sooo goood. Been going outside and rubbing on the thorn mmm feels good! Buckthornman


----------



## Old Elm

Welcome "Shroomette" hope you have an awesome good season. Please keep us posted & Enjoy.


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## morchella ed

Welcome Shroomette! I am also new to the site. the last year or two I've been reading posts but this is my first year with a user name and doing posts. Special thanks to OldElm and Bucky. You guys have always provided useful info on when and where thins are popping! Thought I'd give back to the community myself this year.


----------



## mr_ minnesota

Hey All,

Looking forward to the upcoming season! I was able to spend sometime in the woods yesterday. I was happy to see some of the Spring ephemerals already in bloom (Dutchmen's Britches, Bloodroot, and False Trout Lilly). Soil temperatures were in between (47-51 F) at roughly 6 inches. Keep the rain coming and temperatures in the mid to upper 60's and we should be shaping up for a good season. My predicition is we will be finding them by next weekend. My first find was April 26th last year. I have typically stuck to only collecting Morels, but this year I am going to diversify and do some more collection of other species.


----------



## tundraking

Getting excited for the season as well!! I have trip planned down to my old stompin grounds in SE MN early May, probably will take an extra day off and pull the camper down so I can stay longer and play longer!  Hopefully we keep getting some rain and a few warm days mixed in... 
I hit mushroom hunting last year pretty hard all spring/summer/fall. Had a great time, learned a ton, and even had the "opportunity" to experience Lyme Disease... (Not so fun) Good Luck to All!


----------



## fluffhead2

Found these today. Soil temps were 46 F. Twin Cities Metro Area (yes, the paper's date is from last Friday but the morels were picked today.


----------



## buckthornman

Kudos fluff wouldn't suprise me. A little but anything is possible. Blacks will pop at lower temp. Congrats show me more! Bucky


----------



## fluffhead2

Thanks, Bucky.

Forgot to say, happy hunting everyone and good luck!


----------



## tommyjosh

Going to Iowa for ramps on Friday gonna hit our spot but when we drove through and checked it a week and a half ago a tornado went through there hopping it doesn't affect anything also found yesterday in southern Minnesota


----------



## tommyjosh

stcroix rob said:


>


Good stuff we use permethrin too


----------



## morchella ed

tommyjosh, are you saying you found some morels in southern MN yesterday?

Also, nice finds fluffhead ! Did you find them on south facing slopes?


----------



## fluffhead2

morchella ed said:


> Also, nice finds fluffhead ! Did you find them on south facing slopes?


Thanks.

Yes, found them on a south facing hill. I first stumbled upon this early spot last year.

Fair warning, but I don't think any morel hunter isn't aware of it already, there are a lot of ticks out.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Holy smokes!! Blacks already....I better get out ASAP


----------



## morchella ed

fluffhead2 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes, found them on a south facing hill. I first stumbled upon this early spot last year.
> 
> Fair warning, but I don't think any morel hunter isn't aware of it already, there are a lot of ticks out.


Curious, Fluff, blacks this early...I have never found blacks but I hear they associate (at least up in northern MN where I lived for many years) with poplar, rather than elm. Did you find those by elm or otherwise? I'd love to know what species to look for with the blacks in TC area. Thanks friend!


----------



## buckthornman

Bucky says when looking for blacks forget everything you use for blondes and greys and throw it out the fucking wndow! Pine trees oaks not thick woods small little new aspen or poppler groves. Don't need a hill. Need some sun a little moss and a shit ton of luck. But don't even worry about the elm theory. Doesn't apply to blacks. Gotta go check ya later today. Bucky


----------



## tundraking

Wow! Nice find fluffhead! I'm surprised with the cold snap and snowfall we had the other day even. Earliest I've found is 4/18. It sure is a good thing work gives me Good Friday off! Looks like I know what I'm going to do.


----------



## Old Elm

" Isreal N " OldELM here, saw you were peekin around on the site. Just like yer Old Man, aye? Ha Ha, you prob don't remember, but you did come along one time with us. Seems like folks, will hunt with us about one time & then come to their sense's. Anyhow talked to Mark last nite & of course he's all pumped up about having seven day weekends & turkey hunting.
Heard from yr Dad that ya cleaned up on the "Big Blonds" last year, THX'z for given me a call! Ha Ha.


----------



## buckthornman

Back from work. Now I'm dead serious about these damn blk morels. If you want to find them don't think about the other morels. Last year a friend of mine went and looked for a week or so everyday and he was so upset that I was finding them that I finally through the guy a bone. They aren't half as predictable as the rest. Loamy soil, woods that aren't so dense, and most of all prickly ash! Now go get some. Into the thorn is not just my name its where morels live. If you don't like buckthorn and prickly ash do you think animals do! see the morels o look I'm protected by thorns imagine that! buckthornman


----------



## bigrobshroommn

stcroix rob said:


> "OldElm" when we recently switched / upgraded this site, it defaulted to an old Gravitar name, no worries I answer to both.
> The reason I key to the Wren's is they are very susceptible to the nite time temps, unlike the humming birds who can go dormant at night if it gets cool. But that is country info, not sure about inner city. Buckthornman usually blows the whistleon them, and he's up north apiece from us. He's my "Wren -O-Meter"!!


Do you k


stcroix rob said:


> "OldElm" when we recently switched / upgraded this site, it defaulted to an old Gravitar name, no worries I answer to both.
> The reason I key to the Wren's is they are very susceptible to the nite time temps, unlike the humming birds who can go dormant at night if it gets cool. But that is country info, not sure about inner city. Buckthornman usually blows the whistleon them, and he's up north apiece from us. He's my "Wren -O-Meter"!!


Old L you need to get your name back. When you do let me know how to fix mine. It got all messed up during the transition of this site.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

fluffhead2 said:


> Found these today. Soil temps were 46 F. Twin Cities Metro Area (yes, the paper's date is from last Friday but the morels were picked today.


Nice find! Betcha those were tasty. Are you the first to find in the metro this season?


----------



## fluffhead2

morchella ed said:


> Curious, Fluff, blacks this early...I have never found blacks but I hear they associate (at least up in northern MN where I lived for many years) with poplar, rather than elm. Did you find those by elm or otherwise? I'd love to know what species to look for with the blacks in TC area. Thanks friend!


 I honestly do not know. I'm a novice and presently don't know which trees to look out for. I did find them in the radius surrounding a dead tree with what appeared to have smooth rather than rough bark.



tundraking said:


> Wow! Nice find fluffhead! I'm surprised with the cold snap and snowfall we had the other day even. Earliest I've found is 4/18. It sure is a good thing work gives me Good Friday off! Looks like I know what I'm going to do.


 Thank you and good luck!



buckthornman said:


> Back from work. Now I'm dead serious about these damn blk morels. If you want to find them don't think about the other morels. Last year a friend of mine went and looked for a week or so everyday and he was so upset that I was finding them that I finally through the guy a bone. They aren't half as predictable as the rest. Loamy soil, woods that aren't so dense, and most of all prickly ash! Now go get some. Into the thorn is not just my name its where morels live. If you don't like buckthorn and prickly ash do you think animals do! see the morels o look I'm protected by thorns imagine that! buckthornman


Thanks for the tips, buckthornman. I'll definitely keep them in mind the next time I go hunt. Your help is very appreciated.



bigrobshroommn said:


> Nice find! Betcha those were tasty. Are you the first to find in the metro this season?


 I actually didn't eat any of them yet. I dehydrated them so I can take them with me on a camping trip in the fall.

Not sure if I am the first person to find them this season in the metro or not. I posted here to let people know they are out there to be found! It's not too early if you know where to look.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

3 years ago I went up north looking for black Morels, got some tips from a guy poplars, pop can size to paint cans. I asked him it sounds like good grouse habitat, he said that is right. So I drove 4 hrs and I did find some, not many but it was thrilling. Got 10 or so, I was just a little early. I went up by Leech lake, I know I did not have to drive that far but I know the area. Did not see one other person. But when the yellows are popping down here, the blacks are popping up north. I will have to go up again, have to know how to ID prickly ash. Looks early this year, great weather forecast. Old Elm looks like your vacation just might work out. Fluff I dont know if those morels are black or not, I always thought black morels have black on the ridges, picture kind of blurry. Great find tho, I am getting excited just looking at the pic.


----------



## buckthornman

Fluff if you found those and its not fluff. Go back to that spot there will be more there. they will keep popping daily.its the start of the year not the end.unless someone shares the spot with you! Trooper prickly ash is the grey in color. Buckthorn is dark brown and gangly. Prickly looks like one stem coming straight outta ground or like a tiny tree. Happy easter everyone. God bless bucky


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Rain forecasted for this afternoon through tomorrow. Things are looking good. Keep this good pattern of precipitation and everyone will be hauling in the mother lode. Fellow foragers keep rain dancing!


----------



## mr_ minnesota

Hey All,
I was fortunate enough to spend all day in the woods yesterday. I checked many of my favorite morel spots with no luck seems to me we still have a solid 2 weeks or so before they really start to pop. I was seeing a lot of the really common early season fungi (scarlet cup mushroom, turkey tail bracket fungus, and others). I must say I was disgusted to see all the trash (water bottles,pop cans, candy wrappers, and ect.) throughout the public lands I walked. People need to respect Mother Earth a little more. Lots of turkey hunters out and about right now so be careful. I will keep everyone updated on my adventures. Bring on the rain!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

I have been out four times now, probably close to four hours total time, and looked pretty hard & haven't found one! Does anybody know of a good guide service I could hire? I've looked on line but can't seem to find any morel guides.


----------



## mr_ minnesota

Owl Eye don't be discouraged it is still too early for morels. Give it a couple weeks.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Hey y'all! Ready for another season!

Here's some pictures from my most recent days in the woods! It's been so much fun watching the ramps grow, and the progression of spring flowers! I hope my identifications are somewhat close, I'm not as good with flowers as I am with mushrooms 

Here's to a great season, everyone!









Round-lobed hepatica








Round-lobed hepatica








Ramps are gettin' big! (That's a 20oz insulated Klean Kanteen for size reference)








Scarlet Elf Cups








Bloodroot








False rue anemone








Trout lily, round-lobed hepatica, and ramps... Oh my!


----------



## fluffhead2

mr_ minnesota said:


> Owl Eye don't be discouraged it is still too early for morels. Give it a couple weeks.


 Maybe for yellows and grays. I found 23 more blacks today. Twin Cities Metro Area

*credit for this pic goes to my best friend and hunting partner, Scott. He also posted it on Minnesota Morel Hunters FB page.


----------



## buckthornman

We need rain now!!! The longer it takes to rain the longer till the season. I want rain!!!!!!!!!! Leaves o the lilacs starting to open. Bucky


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

you got your wish, awesome timing. Everyone this looks like its shaping up to be a good year. hope you got some of this soaking rain Bucky. Good going Fluff, I can see some black on the ridges. Never found blacks around my area even tho your not to far from me. OldElm, how the ramp report


----------



## buckthornman

Troop didn't get but a dust settler where i live. Dry as a popcorn fart! Gonna have to travel south. Midweek.bucky wants rain!!!!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Does anyone look for wild asparagus? I wouldn't mind trying to find some this year and was wondering if anyone has some pointers. We got over an inch of rain so far in NW Rice Co. Need more. Please and thanks Mother Nature.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

buckthornman said:


> Troop didn't get but a dust settler where i live. Dry as a popcorn fart! Gonna have to travel south. Midweek.bucky wants rain!!!!


How far south do you have to go, do you think?


----------



## buckthornman

Oldelm front door! Lmao


----------



## buckthornman

When you find asparagus it doesn't move. Ask your family members they're the best for remembering where it was long ago. Family farm. Only reason I find asparagus is from passed down knowledge. In wisconsin there ditches have tons. We have some in ditches here but not like they do. And I don't like eating outta ditches to much pollution.bucky


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

finding asparagus requires scouting in fall and marking the dead asparagus bushes that turn yellow I believe. I marked some corrected I saw some but never marked there exact location so I never got any.


----------



## Old Elm

buckthornman said:


> Oldelm front door! Lmao


Bucky, "OldElm" here; the door is always open for ya anytime.

Went out after work today, the ramps are up but small, no fiddle heads @ all, and that was @ my early spot. So we're still out a good 10 days at least here. Gonna go trout fish the Rush River with my brother on Monday, prob get a load of Ramps down there while we're at it.


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> finding asparagus requires scouting in fall and marking the dead asparagus bushes that turn yellow I believe. I marked some corrected I saw some but never marked there exact location so I never got any.


 Trooper, that's the way one of my ex-wives does it, marks em all in the fall. She gave me a boat load of it last spring & when I asked where she picked it she said by the Afton Apple orchard, well knowing all the pesticides they use there I figured she's still out to poison me & didn't eat any.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Thanks for all of the asparagus pointers. A guy I used to work with was always talking about the wild asparagus down by Faribault and Owatonna, by all the old canning factory's. I do recall him mentioning roadside/ditch. I swear he was out looking just before the morels started popping. Speaking of..... lots of rain the past two days. More forecasted through this next week. I have a really good feeling that all of the pieces are lining up for a bumper season. Happy Easter.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

yes, shaping up to be a good season. now if the dogs gash on his head does not open up I am set. He loves hunting morels more than me. He just bulls his way ,nose to the ground through the woods. First time I took him out grouse hunting we are in the tent, 2 owls talking back in forth, then they stopped and then the wolves started up, getting ready for the nights hunt. I put my arm around the dog seeing the dog would be nervous with the wolves carrying on.......... and my finger went right though his chest. I got a flashlight and dam, he impaled himself with a stick. so broke camp early went to a vet on a Sunday where they charged almost double, but hey its my buddy. no sign of him being hurt, you really got to inspect your dog every hunt. Heck every walk with this nut.


----------



## buckthornman

Ferns just barely seeing green. Thought I saw mr wren but was a fat sparrow. Got my heart thumping. Elm pretty sure she is trying to poison you. Well happy easter everyone let the good lord bless us with bontiful harvest in the coming weeks! O I thought of a piece of info I've never seen ramps even close to black morels.A whole different forest.


----------



## btetzl50

mzter shroom said:


> Last year was so strange... I feel it was slightly early last year and ALL my spots were very sporadic. Unfortunately it's setting up similarly this year no snow pack dry soil etc...hope for rain cuz I got a fever that needs to be treated badly!! Just wondering some of you veterans thoughts does the lack of snow pack effect the morel season and Does anyone have a good recipe for deep fried morels?? Thanks and good luck to all.


I heard cutting them like calamari rings and tossing in cornstarch is a great way to fry 'em up.


----------



## Morel Bandit

Another long time follower of all you guys! Live in far SE MN (bluff country) and checked a few sunny ridge tops yesterday and fiddleheads only about 1''....temps got me excited but my senses are saying last week of april should be a good starting week for me.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I think your right Bandit


----------



## Morel Bandit

I like to get out and do a good hike each weekend starting early april to mainly scout new area's but just getting the sight of prime elms in my head and working up a sweat help make the most out of the primetime!


----------



## morchella ed

Went down to Missouri this weekend, which I said I would do. We spent all day Friday and Saturday hunting and only found a couple mediocre ones. There are so many more hunters down there. Saturday morning, we were in a fantastic spot with lots of potential, but we saw at least 20 people all wandering the woods with Wal-Mart bags and it became apparent why we weren't finding much. At first we were really close to the KS City area. We moved further northwest once it became clear conditions should be right throughout most of the state (despite reports online of people north of KC not finding much). After moving further north, we found a decent spot. No morels in our basket, but a guy I ran into had a couple pounds of big yellows. Looked to be a couple big footed ones in there, signaling the near end of the season. He said "it's a weird year, they're few and far between." No honey holes for most of the folks I talked to down there. Yesterday morning, we checked out one more spot. After about three hours of hunting we came out with some really nice and beautiful morels, some good sized ones. We never found more than two next to a single tree, but they were nice and big. In MN when I've found them that large there's usually a whole bunch...It was an interesting weekend. I think their hunt down there was a lot like ours up here last year. I do worry about how the hunt is increasingly going to be variable and challenging with the changing conditions of climate change.


----------



## morchella ed

shroomtrooper said:


> Tommy j, I do very good with hens also. Last year I got lazy and didn't clean them just froze them, bad idea. Almost impossible to clean when the dirt freezes into the pedals. I ended up simmering them and then cutting them up then blending them, then pouring it through cheese cloth to make a nice soup.needless to say I will take the time to clean them properly this season. OldElm, nice to here from you on the forum again. I will take you up on the ramp spot. I am kicking myself for not going with you and your buddy on the black trumpet outing, heard you dint go either, what where we thinking? So you named the tree after me, ha. Well you get the credit, you led us to the spot, I have no idea where it is to tell the truth. First lobsters I ever found, thank you. Hope Morelmaniac and myself find our first black trumpets, I want to comare black trumpet cream sauce to a morel cream sauce, Morel is still king so far. Stay sharp Bucky


I like that idea for a Hen soup. It's so easy to find a shit ton of that stuff, but tough to find enough ways to use it all up. I think that's a fine idea. Maybe with some cauliflower puree in there too.


----------



## morchella ed

Oh, ps: how far are you folks willing to go when eating morels. This is with respect to two specific thoughts. One, I found a discolored morel this weekend on my trip in MO. it was old, but not moldy, no worms, just a weird reddish color. I've heard sun can do that. Is there reason not to eat it? I do keep a jar of dried morel "bits" or the kinda crumby ones, that I grinding into a powder for soup. Should it be relegated to the scrap jar?

Second question: when finding morels in a town park or on the side of the street, how cautious are you about not eating them? Obviously, mushrooms absorb a lot of chemicals and what not, but I know I eat a lot of fish for one that isn't too different. What're folks takes on where they draw the line for a morel they simply will not eat? I imagine there's people out there who do not have that line!!


----------



## Old Elm

morchella Ed,
Thanks for the intel, never a wasted trip/hunt if you learned something.


----------



## irtsylle

Morel Bandit said:


> Another long time follower of all you guys! Live in far SE MN (bluff country) and checked a few sunny ridge tops yesterday and fiddleheads only about 1''....temps got me excited but my senses are saying last week of april should be a good starting week for me.


I'm in far SE MN as well, a handful of miles off the IA border. It's good to know there's one more of us out there. If we're close to each other, it'd be awesome to share some intel. I'm banking on the last week of April too. Good luck bud.



morchella ed said:


> Oh, ps: how far are you folks willing to go when eating morels.


I personally do it on a single mushroom basis, and I don't stick to a "hard and fast rule." Just by looking at one I can tell if I'd eat it or not, and that just comes from experience. The red coloring can happen if they get a bit burnt/dehydrated, but color can also come from the soil/other environmental contributing factors. I worry most about contamination from roads and adjacent polluters, so I just don't bother searching if I'm close to anything like that and just stick in the deep woods.

If the mushroom looks and feels firm, comes from a healthy area and the coloring looks good (a little red is fine), I'd eat it, but that's just me....


----------



## lotsofish

stcroix rob, ebird has reports of House Wren spottings near Northfield, Farmington, and St Paul, all within the past 2 days.


----------



## buckthornman

Don't be a hater.wren o meter defcon 2. This rain has got me more excited then robin in a night crawler stand! Ed thanks for the info. I cut anything bad off and eat. I've found rusty looking ones before not sure I think its the soil And rocks. As far as sharp, sharp enough to splt a frogs hair three ways! Everyone needs to get there eyes in focus. Into the thorn gang!!!! Bucky


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

morcella I try not to pick Morels by busy streets, and I do not pick Hens in a area with a lot of dog walkers either. If you know what I mean. I have picked hens before which I was lazy and just froze without cleaning them very good, almost impossible to get the dirt out of them after they froze. Ended up pureeing them and running it through a cheese cloth and made soup. I did not taste one bit of dirt which I was pleasantly surprised. Glad you had luck down south, keep us posted.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

buckthornman said:


> Don't be a hater.wren o meter defcon 2. This rain has got me more excited then robin in a night crawler stand! Ed thanks for the info. I cut anything bad off and eat. I've found rusty looking ones before not sure I think its the soil And rocks. As far as sharp, sharp enough to splt a frogs hair three ways! Everyone needs to get there eyes in focus. Into the thorn gang!!!! Bucky


 I have like totally searched amazon, and google for a wren 0 meter,and don't see anything mentioned or shown about one. Mind my asking where you got yours?


----------



## buckthornman

Sorry owl me and oldelm are the only ones in the world to own it. He invented it but I'm the only one that knows how to read and work it! Ornithology wasn't your thing huh. And trooper is saying it doesn't extend do different trees. It makes for a great first flush and a longer season.and I'm not talking about the toilet! Lmao... owl you must wait like the rest. O so close... just got back from the thorn and its really transforming perfectly. We had little over a inch of rain, which I couldn't of ordered on such a critical time. Thx again mamma nature and spirit in the sky. Buck


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Would you consider the morchella a plant?


----------



## idratherbeshroomin

bigrobshroommn said:


> Would you consider the morchella a plant?


no, it is a fungus, fungi are a kingdom of their own.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

The reason I asked is because I went to scope out one of my south faced spots and they had signs posted saying "Harvesting of plants strictly prohibited". I knew the answer to the question, just needed a green light to go on as I did anyway.


----------



## fluffhead2

bigrobshroommn said:


> The reason I asked is because I went to scope out one of my south faced spots and they had signs posted saying "Harvesting of plants strictly prohibited". I knew the answer to the question, just needed a green light to go on as I did anyway.


 Among other plants, they could be trying to stop people from harvesting ramps. I was told recently, and I don't know if the person that told me was correct or not, that ramps are 'unsustainable' and should not be harvested from the wild.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

I took a picture of the sign. I would post it, but it reveals too much information about the public spot itself. Which adds more competition. If I could figure out a way to crop the photo.


----------



## stilz

fluffhead2 said:


> Among other plants, they could be trying to stop people from harvesting ramps. I was told recently, and I don't know if the person that told me was correct or not, that ramps are 'unsustainable' and should not be harvested from the wild.


They are perfectly sustainable if they're harvested responsibly. I take 5% or less of any patch I come across. If it's not a big patch, I don't take any at all.


----------



## lotsofish

Just got back from the woods with an update.

Since I've never found a morel, I don't have any spots. I was out scouting potential areas to look. I think I'm going to need to go over tree identification again. Anyone have a good source for MN trees?

I found ramps at 5". I also found a cluster of "little brown mushrooms" and a devils urn. Fungus is starting to grow!


----------



## Morel Bandit

type in dead elm on google pictures and drill the look of the bark in your head, you want tree's that are just starting to peel...if its too far gone usually you still will end up with some pheasant backs


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Yay! It just started to rain. Things are looking good!


----------



## WesternMN

lotsofish said:


> Just got back from the woods with an update.
> 
> Since I've never found a morel, I don't have any spots. I was out scouting potential areas to look. I think I'm going to need to go over tree identification again. Anyone have a good source for MN trees?
> 
> I found ramps at 5". I also found a cluster of "little brown mushrooms" and a devils urn. Fungus is starting to grow!


Don't get too caught up in chasing dying elm trees, especially when searching for black morels. I'd recommend learning what the bark of bigtooth and quaking aspen trees looks like (often just referred to as 'popple' around here) and searching for stands of that within a mixed deciduous forest. They are easy trees to ID before the leaves develop due to their smooth and distinguishable bark. The vast majority of black morels that I have found in MN have been within sight of these trees.

Training your eyes to actually see black morels is a whole other story! They are extremely difficult to see sometimes. You can literally be standing amongst a dozen of them staring at the ground and see nothing. Then, all of a sudden you spot one and they slowly begin to show themselves. The first one is the hardest one to find!


----------



## stilz

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## WesternMN

stilz said:


> Anyone know what this is?


Looks like a polypore of sorts. Did you happen to get a photo of the underside?


----------



## stilz

N


WesternMN said:


> Looks like a polypore of sorts. Did you happen to get a photo of the underside?


No I didn't. Was just curious.


----------



## WesternMN

stilz said:


> N
> 
> No I didn't. Was just curious.


It's fun to try to ID various fungal finds while out hunting. The only way to do so with much certainty is to get good photos of the cap, gills/pores, stem (or lack thereof) habitat, ect. Even then you'll often need a spore print and possibly microscopic examination to accurately ID many of them. Learning other species will also help you to find more of what you're after as you begin to recognize correlations between species.


----------



## mr_ minnesota

Diamond Polypore- 
Polyporus alveolaris (Favolus alveolaris).

That's my best guess. Although a picture of the gills (underside) would be helpful.


----------



## fluffhead2

Three days ago I left a bunch of small black morels to get bigger. I came back today and they definitely got bigger but some of them had a fishy smell. Does the fishy smell mean they are starting to go bad from bacteria or that they are just past their prime? Are they safe to eat? Thanks.


----------



## fluffhead2

stilz said:


> They are perfectly sustainable if they're harvested responsibly. I take 5% or less of any patch I come across. If it's not a big patch, I don't take any at all.


 That makes sense.


----------



## mr_ minnesota

fluffhead2 said:


> Three days ago I left a bunch of small black morels to get bigger. I came back today and they definitely got bigger but some of them had a fishy smell. Does the fishy smell mean they are starting to go bad from bacteria or that they are just past their prime? Are they safe to eat? Thanks.


Fluff-
You said the area was within the Twin Cities Metro? A fishy smell makes me think the possibility it could be bum pee. I wouldn't rule anything out within the metro area.


----------



## fluffhead2

mr_ minnesota said:


> Fluff-
> You said the area was within the Twin Cities Metro? A fishy smell makes me think the possibility it could be bum pee. I wouldn't rule anything out within the metro area.


 Ha, no bum pee here. Maybe near the bluffs around the Mound neighborhood.

It's looking to be a good year if my early spot is telling me anything. Last year only found a little over 40 blacks. This year we're over 200 so far and finding more a little further out.


----------



## Old Elm

fluffhead2 said:


> Three days ago I left a bunch of small black morels to get bigger. I came back today and they definitely got bigger but some of them had a fishy smell. Does the fishy smell mean they are starting to go bad from bacteria or that they are just past their prime? Are they safe to eat? Thanks.


Dang it all FLUFFY, sounds to me like Ya interrupted some good "Moral SEX" !! There's a whole lot more going on in the spring woods than just the O'le birds & Beas. Ha Ha
Sorry man couldn't let that one pass, any thoughts Buckthornman? / Trooper?


----------



## buckthornman

Thoughts yes, finiky fn morels. Nope waiting hope it all comes together. I'm thinking after this weeken something has got to give.last year picked them blacks on the 23rd april would seem rt on tap if we get that warm this weekend. Looks like we will be pickin in the rain this year which is fine by me keeps the hunters away. Been all over the state think might follow the sun this year. Bucky


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

have no idea what the fishy smell is. unless oldelm marked his spot, ha ha


----------



## Old Elm

Nope wasn't me, haven't been over to Minnesota yet. Won't belong though until we sneak over on a raid!!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

stilz said:


> They are perfectly sustainable if they're harvested responsibly. I take 5% or less of any patch I come across. If it's not a big patch, I don't take any at all.


I just take the leaves. They are the best part and it does not kill the plant. Fry them in butter till they have a little crunch to them. I would love to pickle the bulbs but no time for that when I have Morel fever


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Actually I take ramp leaves home and blanch them for 10 sec pat them dry and freeze them flat on wax paper then put them in baggy. Nice treat in winter


----------



## MorelMonkey

Anyone in the south metro, like far south metro??? New to posting, not the forum. I've been stalking this forum creepily for some time now and figured I should start pulling my weight.

Thought I'd share some pretty useless information. Went out looking once in the far south metro area but had no luck yet. What I did see made me think to wait till warm weather showed up before venturing out again. Seems early still... and cold. Or should I keep getting my boots muddy as ***k?


----------



## Old Elm

Israel N, 
Finding anything yet?


----------



## anthony

I am new to this site and mushroom hunting. I found 1 morel last season while i was working construction. It was amazing I didn't even cook it I just washed it and ate it. Anyway if i am unable to find any mushrooms this year would someone want to sell me a pound? I am in the NE Minneapolis.


----------



## WesternMN

anthony said:


> I am new to this site and mushroom hunting. I found 1 morel last season while i was working construction. It was amazing I didn't even cook it I just washed it and ate it. Anyway if i am unable to find any mushrooms this year would someone want to sell me a pound? I am in the NE Minneapolis.


Can't help you with morels for sale but I can tell you that you don't want to eat them (or almost any wild mushroom) raw. Morels contain hydrazine (and possibly other) toxins that are destroyed during the cooking process and can cause upset stomach or worse. 

Eating wild mushrooms is not something to be taken lightly, even morels. There are poisonous lookalikes that the untrained hunter could possibly mistake for a true morel. You need to know 100% exactly what you're doing, be 1,000% certain in your identification, prepare them properly and sample slowly when trying any new mushroom for the first time.


----------



## anthony

OOOO BOY! Glad i am okay, that would have been crazy if i died from that mushy. Thank you for the advice. Offer still stands on the pound.


----------



## Israel Neumann

stcroix rob said:


> Israel N,
> Finding anything yet?[/





stcroix rob said:


> Israel N,
> Finding anything yet?


Nothing yet but I do believe I had a wren siting this morning in the tc area. My wren-o-meter is not in top working condition yet so I could be wrong . I'll be searching in the la crosse area this weekend .


----------



## Old Elm

Israel, welcome a board. I'd believe you if ya said ya saw a wren, cause I know your old man brought you up right & would expect you to know the diff between a wren & a sparrow!! You could find some smallish ones down there this weekend, & Ramps for sure. Good luck.


----------



## buckthornman

That beak on that fast movin sunofabitch. Wrenometer still at defcon 2. Nada have fun hunting this weekend oldelm. Probably see walmart bags all over the forest!  people caring walmart bags that is. Someone said they found some in monticello, so I herd. Said on the app tracebook. Oops I ment facebook. I think cannon falls on Sunday just a hunch. Bucky


----------



## Old Elm

OldElm here, Bucky thanks for the "Wren 0 Meter" updates.
You are the only reliable source in Mn!!
Plus I'm not lookin for a city wren report, just good O'le tough country buckthornWrens.


----------



## buckthornman

No worries. Its gonna be a good season for mn and wisconsin. Its all coming together out in da woods! Lilac o meter has got me thinking this year. Leaves almost wide open with purple buds showing. Reminds me of last year except we had all that cold shit which stunted that first flush. This year is mild no hard freezes. Thank god! So lilac o meter is ahead of wrenometer which is usually the otherway. Bucky


----------



## HumongousFungus

Hearing alot of Mississipppi River valley talk, anybody know the forecasts in the Minnesota River Valley? That's my chasing grounds. Just haven't decided when to head back to the folks place. St. Peter, Mankato, New Ulm area


----------



## stilz

HumongousFungus said:


> Hearing alot of Mississipppi River valley talk, anybody know the forecasts in the Minnesota River Valley? That's my chasing grounds. Just haven't decided when to head back to the folks place. St. Peter, Mankato, New Ulm area


It's gonna be a beautiful weekend. I was thinking of heading down that way for early poppers myself.


----------



## buckthornman

You folks just stay down there. We don't get morels around st.cloud area. Bucky


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

mankato area is always good I hear if you can get on some ware gus, I head down south when my spot shows tiny morels, may not be the best indicator but searching is always fun.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

1st off, Old Elm I swore I saw a House Wren while at work in Bloomington on Tuesday in a customers backyard hitting up some feeders. The customer was showing me some of their wiring on the back of their home. I had to remain professional and was unable to snap a pic.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Welcome MorelMonkey. I am South of Elmo/New Market. I checked a public honey hole of mine in the metro and nothing, just new signs about harvesting plants. I haven't really checked anything else yet. Yes it is soggy and muddy. Need some 60's low 70's. Are you hunting public land? Or do you have access to some private property?


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Has anyone ever been stopped by the authorities while out looking for morels?


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Getting so antsy, I keep hearing reports of finds in the metro! Btw, when people say they found morels in "the metro" what specific suburbs are they referring to? I'm never sure where the metro ends and the rest of mn towns begin?


----------



## Is a Real New Man

Old Elm, Israel here. Needed a new name so I started a new account. Weird they don't let you change your name.


----------



## lotsofish

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Btw, when people say they found morels in "the metro" what specific suburbs are they referring to? I'm never sure where the metro ends and the rest of mn towns begin?


I think it depends on who you ask. I pretty much consider more or less continuous city between the location and Minneapolis/St Paul. I live in southeast Ramsey. I can see Anoka from my deck. I consider it suburbs here, but if you get further out in Ramsey, maybe not. I don't consider St Francis or Elk River suburbs, but some people do. Some people think Stillwater and Forest Lake are suburbs too.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I have never been stopped by the authorities, but I glide in and out like a Ninja, just a slight breeze and a whistle of a knife blade, then silence. like your new name Israel, if I had to get another one maybe shroom Ninja. Metro area? good question. But even then, South Metro really heats up faster than North or west Metro from what I noticed all these years. even watching the temp gauge while driving there is a difference notice it.


----------



## cantharellus

As far as Southwest MN/Mn River Valley goes Id give it another 10 days. The reports on Facebook (besides Blacks) are the very earliest of pops, and only tiny ones being found. Ive made a couple quick scouting forays and it's definitely still super early. Not saying you wont find any but these cool temps are going to cause a nice, long, slow flush. What these overzealous guys stomping around in the woods are finding is just the tip of the iceberg. Unfortunately they're also probably stepping on dozens if not hundreds that just aren't visible yet. If temps maintain like this we are in for a long season, patience is key right now. We still have nighttime lows in the 30s on the way. 

Im betting even with the early start, May 10-15 or thereabouts is going to be "peak" in southern mn, pretty close to what it is every year.


----------



## tickcollector




----------



## buckthornman

Nope never been stopped. You can't catch a gnome! And I'm a cross between a gnome and a leprichon. Bucky


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Stopped by a 3 rivers ranger over 5 years ago. At a honey hole just getting started. A verbal warning and she made us dump our bags. Felt violated.

The sun is shining. Let'em grow!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

took some temps by a sunny spot yesterday 47-48. went out in the woods 43-44. way early I agree. no dandelions at all. did see some dutch-mans breeches flowers today, and some young jack in the pulpit . no fiddle heads in my spot either. The way its going with these cooler nights we might be looking at a very long growing cycle. maybe the year of the big-foots


----------



## MorelMonkey

I am not encouraged by your run in with the Three Rivers folks BigRob. Sad that they made you dump them, but I suppose it may have helped distribute some spores at least! I frequent many of their parks and did know that morels fell under harvesting law.

It seems to be getting harder and harder these days to find land that you can legally hunt on. Unless you have the owners permission or land of your own it almost always seems like their is a law prohibiting what your doing.

Does anyone know exactly which types of public land we can legally hunt on in Minnesota?

PS. So far my season has produced,
0 = Morels
2 = Ticks (one had started to latch on and took some skin with him, bastard!)

I am hoping to improve that ratio but we need warmer temps!


----------



## Shroomette

bigrobshroommn said:


> Has anyone ever been stopped by the authorities while out looking for morels?


----------



## Shroomette

Shroomette here, in Scott county, MN. we have 3 large parks, beautiful trails, dog parks, and you are not allowed to harvest anything, in some parks you're not to leave the trails! My morel buddy has been approached by park rangers, and they wait in the parking lots to "catch" people going to look for them. Mind you, nothing is posted, how could you inform everyone going to these parks not to pick anything? My tax dollars paid for parks I cannot enjoy, and it's the best woods in my area! We usually sneak a few out anyway! What's the big harm, a couple foragers won't wreck the ecosystem for God's sake. On a happier note, I am going to be road tripping to Iowa next week, can't wait any longer, we need 70s and it's been 50-60° for too long! Also doing a foray with the DNR group Becoming an Outdoor Woman ( which I already am) the foray is free, it's at Whitewater state park, May 7th. Gonna attend it on my way back from Iowa! Going ramping for now here in the frosty north.


----------



## Trumz

Hiya fellow Roons - Hoping this season is better then the last 2 or 3 which saw wild temp swings from leading up to May. Temps seem more stable so far in April. The recent rains are a big plus. 
Morchella Ed the red colored morel i found in the past are late season and brittle. I pass on em.
Wren O Meters can be found for sale on Craigs List - Good Luck!


----------



## br5

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> took some temps by a sunny spot yesterday 47-48. went out in the woods 43-44. way early I agree. no dandelions at all. did see some dutch-mans breeches flowers today, and some young jack in the pulpit . no fiddle heads in my spot either. The way its going with these cooler nights we might be looking at a very long growing cycle. maybe the year of the big-foots


----------



## br5

Sorry posted quote without my reply, getting used to using board. I agree with you Trooper, my new picture is from 2015, ran into a few nice patches of all big foots. I'm in Indiana and the Mississippi valleys are about 10 +/- days behind us. The season where I'm at will peak out next week and wind down by the end of April. Very typical for Kokomo area. Based on weather historical weather data I agree with cantharellus on season timing this year. Just hope it keeps raining and temps increase gradually. Waiting for another 2009 year.


----------



## morchella ed

anthony said:


> OOOO BOY! Glad i am okay, that would have been crazy if i died from that mushy. Thank you for the advice. Offer still stands on the pound.


I could maybe sell you a pound. I am certified by the state of MN department of Agriculture to accurately identify some wild mushrooms and sell them (including morels!). However, it's hard to say if I'll have enough to sell you until I get some! I live in uptown. private message me with your number and as soon as I have enough to hook you up, I'll do it! $30 a pound though, just to give ya a heads up!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Somebody posted that they found wren o meters for sale on Craig's list. Can't find them!
Are they expensive?


----------



## MorelMonkey

I am pretty sure that is a joke...


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Hmm, so that's where they got it.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Live photo. South slope. Little one. Should I take or should I go?


----------



## tickcollector

bigrobshroommn said:


> Live photo. South slope. Little one. Should I take or should I go?


Leave it


----------



## bigrobshroommn

4 micros and 1 deer tick crawling up the leg. Flicked the tick and left them to grow. I will check back on Monday to see their progress. Hopefully they will still be there since they're on public land. It felt good to have my first find of the season. A bittersweet ending walking away empty handed.


----------



## Troy

MorelMonkey said:


> I am not encouraged by your run in with the Three Rivers folks BigRob. Sad that they made you dump them, but I suppose it may have helped distribute some spores at least! I frequent many of their parks and did know that morels fell under harvesting law.
> 
> It seems to be getting harder and harder these days to find land that you can legally hunt on. Unless you have the owners permission or land of your own it almost always seems like their is a law prohibiting what your doing.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly which types of public land we can legally hunt on in Minnesota?
> 
> PS. So far my season has produced,
> 0 = Morels
> 2 = Ticks (one had started to latch on and took some skin with him, bastard!)
> 
> I am hoping to improve that ratio but we need warmer temps!


According to the DNR website it is perfectly legal to harvest mushrooms and fruits for personal consumption.
http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/state_parks/rules.html


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

The dnr does not control three Rivers parks


----------



## bigrobshroommn

The trooper is right. After I was violated I did some research. All the county parks were taken over by a cheaper solution. Which equals a bunch D-BAG board members that don't have clue making the rules on public tax-payers land. End of story. It's all internship/pre law enforcement jobs. They get off on this time of the year.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

You got my blood boiling. Here is the photo of an area that I did not want to add competition to. It was put up since the last morel season and made me think twice since I had that 3rivers run in way back.


----------



## treebeardlennon

bigrobshroommn said:


> You got my blood boiling. Here is the photo of an area that I did not want to add competition to. It was put up since the last morel season and made me think twice since I had that 3rivers run in way back.


That's interesting. Most of the places around my area make exceptions for mushrooms, berries, and invasives. They're typically more concerned with actual vegetation, and with permission I think many of them will actually allow you to take cuttings of some plants. Perhaps these areas are the exception though.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Big rob, that's not three Rivers, you can check it out you might be able to pick a limited amount of morels there, or not


----------



## buckthornman

If this is what its coming to I'll meet ya at hudson bay! Canada, and if that's not far enough maybe I should re-think my plan. Rarararamp ra ra aramps that's all to report. O well, wonderful day to be in the thorn and being lost in my world. Doesn't happen nearly as much as it use to. But i have better memories to be made. Couple thumbnails. Back to the thorn bugtickthornman.


----------



## buckthornman

May I please mr. Fumbduck buy a permit to hunt mushrooms on your piece of polluted soil. O thanks buckthornb*%$#. Lmoa...


----------



## buckthornman

Move outta the city while you still can.....bucky


----------



## bigrobshroommn

I know it's not the triple evil empire, on the other hand it makes me paranoid. Hitting a flush, getting harrased and possibly having a federal violation for absolutely nothing besides timing that small opportunity to endulge on a fruit of nature. Sometimes I wish I could go back to the primitive. When your survival skills made you the fittest. The king of the land. 5/6 years ago it wasn't as bad as it is now. Social media has blown this priveledge way the "F" out of proportion. Remember last year with the Noobs posting all the YouTube videos. One of you Ol' Heads told them to GTFO. It was awesome. Sad but true. We are not in the primitive age. We are not in the digital age. We are in the ultra sensitive age where everybody watches what you do and what you say, they judge if they disapprove. They will take advantage if you show your weakness. It is almost as if you just have to go DARK. Off the grid. Off the radar. Leave your smart phone at home. Take a Polaroid or a digital camera if you want to capture the moment. Go to the dark room to develop.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

BWCA!!


----------



## stilz

Shroomette said:


> Shroomette here, in Scott county, MN. we have 3 large parks, beautiful trails, dog parks, and you are not allowed to harvest anything, in some parks you're not to leave the trails! My morel buddy has been approached by park rangers, and they wait in the parking lots to "catch" people going to look for them. Mind you, nothing is posted, how could you inform everyone going to these parks not to pick anything? My tax dollars paid for parks I cannot enjoy, and it's the best woods in my area! We usually sneak a few out anyway! What's the big harm, a couple foragers won't wreck the ecosystem for God's sake. On a happier note, I am going to be road tripping to Iowa next week, can't wait any longer, we need 70s and it's been 50-60° for too long! Also doing a foray with the DNR group Becoming an Outdoor Woman ( which I already am) the foray is free, it's at Whitewater state park, May 7th. Gonna attend it on my way back from Iowa! Going ramping for now here in the frosty north.


I hunt in those parks all the time.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Yes it is hard to see all those prime dead elms that you can't touch. For me it's just not worth it. The feeling of always looking over your shoulder just saps all the fun out of it. It's easy to play by the rules just takes more leg work. You tend to scout a lot more which I have always enjoyed.


----------



## cantharellus

So here comes our late april cooldown, down to 32 one night next week. Hopefully it wont be like last year and be 100 degrees out a week later!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Ya, really. Need the rain to be consistent. Forecast looks good.


----------



## Trumz

Nice find Big Rob. Little morel sure looks nice in that bed of moss. As far as co parks go i used to shroom at Murphy Harrahan but quit that after having to always outsmart the Man. Also shroomed in Lebanon Hills and also had to sneak back to the truck with a sack full. Seems co parks are off limits to picking shrooms ect. St Parks are open to picking shrooms for personal use. State land rules i believe is the same for the harvest of wild edibles. Not sure about Fed land. State PRIM maps are available thru the DNR. State SNA's are closed to harvest of anything. I stick with st parks & land and private land.


----------



## dan stef outdoors

Please don't laugh! I just moved here from Illinois. My 15-year honey holes are too far away, so I'm starting from ground zero. If anyone can point me in a general direction of some good shrooming, I would be indebted. I'm near Buffalo, MN. I can hear them popping, just need a place to start. thx in advance!!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I would head over to Wisconsin or St Cloud


----------



## dan stef outdoors

thanks Shroomtrooper.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

That was kind of a joke since I sent you to OLDELMS and Buckthorn area. I would honestly check out all local parks and you are not too far from the black morel range up north. Depends how far you want to drive. Sad you know some spots that are so far away but scouting new areas is rewarding also. I do not know that area really well but if there are any boat access areas, rivers (I have had no luck in flood plains) try them. Good luck


----------



## doobnshroom

Going on my first scout of the season tomorrow in Rice County. Thinking Nerstrand Big Woods and Canon River Wilderness Area. I've previously had a little luck in a small wooded are across Highway 19 from St. Olaf College, so I'll check that out too I suspect.


----------



## buckthornman

Don't make me come pick all your mushys south of the twin cities. Cuz I will! F&:%ing weather. I tell ya gonna be a fickle b$";&h mother nature. I think this weeks gonna slow everything right down. O well ole glory hole just doesn't want to puke yet. Its starting to feel like last year again which I can tell you was dismal at best! Detroit lakes interesting. Sceptic. Troop the blacks are not resistant to cold. But they will fruit under lower temps. Hope that helped. Send em to wisconsin and st.cloud. stay in your own area damn poachers! doesn't matter you gotta play in the thorns or your just on a walk. New generation doesn't want to get scratchs and ticks. They like to watch people on youtube hunting them hahaa.buckthornman!


----------



## buckthornman

Oldelm is my ramp soup with my side of fresh wisconsin morels ready? I'm on my way taking the lear jet down be there in 5 minutes. Bucky


----------



## danvanhorn

Mn SW suburb steep S slope. Picked 16 whites under 2.5 ", left lots of smaller morels under dead elms. Good luck to all.


----------



## stilz

dan stef outdoors said:


> Please don't laugh! I just moved here from Illinois. My 15-year honey holes are too far away, so I'm starting from ground zero. If anyone can point me in a general direction of some good shrooming, I would be indebted. I'm near Buffalo, MN. I can hear them popping, just need a place to start. thx in advance!!


I hear Lake Maria State Park produces well and it's in Monticello.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Is there a easy way to post pictures directly from my iPhone?? Pretty sure I have a picture of a dead elm tree!!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Trumz said:


> Nice find Big Rob. Little morel sure looks nice in that bed of moss. As far as co parks go i used to shroom at Murphy Harrahan but quit that after having to always outsmart the Man. Also shroomed in Lebanon Hills and also had to sneak back to the truck with a sack full. Seems co parks are off limits to picking shrooms ect. St Parks are open to picking shrooms for personal use. State land rules i believe is the same for the harvest of wild edibles. Not sure about Fed land. State PRIM maps are available thru the DNR. State SNA's are closed to harvest of anything. I stick with st parks & land and private land.


Thanks Trumz. Murphy is where I was actually stopped and warned. Didn't have a clue about the ordinance until I was stopped. After that I haven't been back since. Had to leave a honey hole that produced volume year after year.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

dan stef outdoors said:


> Please don't laugh! I just moved here from Illinois. My 15-year honey holes are too far away, so I'm starting from ground zero. If anyone can point me in a general direction of some good shrooming, I would be indebted. I'm near Buffalo, MN. I can hear them popping, just need a place to start. thx in advance!!


Just follow the guidelines that Trumz just mentioned and you'll do just fine.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Yes it is hard to see all those prime dead elms that you can't touch. For me it's just not worth it. The feeling of always looking over your shoulder just saps all the fun out of it. It's easy to play by the rules just takes more leg work. You tend to scout a lot more which I have always enjoyed.


Agree


----------



## bigrobshroommn

cantharellus said:


> So here comes our late april cooldown, down to 32 one night next week. Hopefully it wont be like last year and be 100 degrees out a week later!


Wensday, Thursday and Friday are not looking good for low temps. You never know though. Forecasting isn't always accurate.


----------



## sarahrose

I'll be up there the first week in May........maybe I'll find some, maybe I won't......but either way, it will be nice to stomp through the Minnesota woods...) Good luck to all!!

Sarah R


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Nice to hear from you Sarah rose, looks like your timing this year will be good


----------



## Old Elm

Is a Real New Man said:


> Old Elm, Israel here. Needed a new name so I started a new account. Weird they don't let you change your name.


Very clever handle bud. You're O'le Dad has called a couple times,but I can't hear so well on these damn little phones! Ya gotta teach him how to txt. Can he give me yr #? That way I can keep in touch W/U about the progression of the season. Don't post yr # on here,ok.
I'll Prob hook up with him this week sometime.


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Nice to hear from you Sarah rose, looks like your timing this year will be good


Troopers right nice to hear from ya, & your timing is good this year!!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Back at ya oldelm, promise we hook up at least once this morel season, any areas you want me to scout just text me bud.


----------



## btetzl50

I lost my shroom'n buddy (mentor?) this offseason (moved, not dead), I'd love to get out with someone again this season. Any takers?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Where you at?


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Back at ya oldelm, promise we hook up at least once this morel season, any areas you want me to scout just text me bud.


Heck I'm counting on more than once! I was gonna take ya over to my very most secret spot this year,now that know I can trust ya. You just gotta promise not to shove my off any steep hills again.

Btetzl50, if ya go with trooper and find him a great spot just don't turn yer back on him,
Ha Ha


----------



## fluffhead2

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Is there a easy way to post pictures directly from my iPhone?? Pretty sure I have a picture of a dead elm tree!!


 Go to imgur.com You don't need to sign up for an account there. Just click on new post and then upload images. Cut the URL of the pic you want to upload.

Once you have the URL of your pic, click here on the image icon (it's to the right of the smiley face icon), and then paste the URL in the field, click on Insert, and then make a post like you usually do.


----------



## Morel Marauder

Howdy everyone, found this site a couple weeks ago as the season itch progressed and have been following the updates and the plethora of knowledge since. Wanted to do my part and share my report. Started chasing morels more seriously last year to pass the time in between fishing seasons. Living the in the SW metro I sure feel everybody's pain about certain parks restricting morel access. 

Kicked off the 2017 season searching today and had surprisingly good luck in one of my early season spots. This area catches a lot of sunlight and they were tucked next to the largest recently dead elm in the woods. Harvested 23 yellows and left Another dozen there to grow. Wish I could have left the whole patch to grow but the upcoming weather and it's close proximity to a well used trail made me reconsider. Hope everyone is able to get out in the woods, happy hunting!


----------



## doobnshroom

Morel Marauder said:


> Harvested 23 yellows and left Another dozen there to grow. Wish I could have left the whole patch to grow but the upcoming weather and it's close proximity to a well used trail made me reconsider. Hope everyone is able to get out in the woods, happy hunting!


DANG that's a good haul. SW metro you said 
I went down to Northfield this mornin, still there actually. No sight nor sign of anything in a spot I've hunted for a few years now. Got practically a bushel full of ramps however. Keeping my head down though!


----------



## Morchella matt

Nada just north west of cities. Still waiting


----------



## Morchella matt

Any guesses when they might be starting around here ?


----------



## stilz

I'm also in the south metro and no morels yet. There may be a few small pockets here and there, but it's not ripe yet. Give it another week or more. The ramps and fiddles are prime right now.


----------



## mr_ minnesota

I would agree the ramps and fiddleheads are prime. I have been actively checking the majority of my best locations the past few days with no morels to report of yet. Although I mainly find yellows in those locations. I am going to scout a new area right now and will report back with my findings. The 10 day forecast for the metro has its positives and negatives.The 48 hour rainfall forecast has us getting an inch of rain and the seven day has us getting just over 2.5 inches, that's the positive. The negative is the temp. with many of the days in the 40's and 50's and lows hovering around freezing. I don't believe it will play a major factor in the progression of the morels but i do believe it will set us a few days back. I believe this next weekend we will start getting more reports of yellows showing up south of the metro. With prime time developing a week or two following that when temps start reaching the upper 60's and 70's. Last year I found my first morels on April 26th hoping to get a few this evening!


----------



## Anokashrooms

Endless fiddles out there right now in the NW metro. No shrooms yet out here.


----------



## Morel Bandit

about a dozen decent greys after work today, about 3/4 up on a pretty steep S. facing slope. SE MN has started, if we can get some rain tomorrow before the late week cooldown i think we'll still be sitting good.


----------



## btetzl50

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Where you at?


cities


----------



## Shroomette

Morchella matt said:


> Any guesses when they might be starting around here ?


----------



## Shroomette

Shroomette here, I did it!! Went to about 9 spots yesterday, from Crystal down to Belle Plaine! Found sunny telephone line clearing and found my first morels of 2017. They were small, but drying out, went really well with strip steak last night! This was in Prior Lake where I live, at a friend's place.Fun, fun, fun. They're heeere.


----------



## tundraking

Was down home SE MN last weekend and checked a few spots. Nothing yet, but definitely looks like it could be any day now that we'll start seeing some action. I'm sure just in time for the cold weather...


----------



## Morel Marauder

I understand it is very weather dependent, but does anyone have a guess at how long it would take the 1"-2" mushrooms that we found the other day to mature and add a few inches?


----------



## br5

Morel Marauder said:


> I understand it is very weather dependent, but does anyone have a guess at how long it would take the 1"-2" mushrooms that we found the other day to mature and add a few inches?


Depends a lot on weather, but I've done studies on ones growing in my yard. I put mason jars over some and let others grow out naturally. First blush grew from an 1-1/2" over to 3" in 9 days. Others that came up later actually caught up got bigger in 4-5 days, while some came up and didn't grow much at all. By the time it was all said and done I picked over 30 over a 12 day span. These we're all around an old apple tree.


----------



## MorelHawker

br5 said:


> View attachment 1059
> View attachment 1060
> 
> 
> Depends a lot on weather, but I've done studies on ones growing in my yard. I put mason jars over some and let others grow out naturally. First blush grew from an 1-1/2" over to 3" in 9 days. Others that came up later actually caught up got bigger in 4-5 days, while some came up and didn't grow much at all. By the time it was all said and done I picked over 30 over a 12 day span. These we're all around an old apple tree.


----------



## MorelHawker

I have a dying apple tree, can you share the best way to get morels growing near it?


----------



## Morchella matt

Found this lil guy in shokopee about 15 min ago


----------



## bigrobshroommn

mr_ minnesota said:


> I would agree the ramps and fiddleheads are prime. I have been actively checking the majority of my best locations the past few days with no morels to report of yet. Although I mainly find yellows in those locations. I am going to scout a new area right now and will report back with my findings. The 10 day forecast for the metro has its positives and negatives.The 48 hour rainfall forecast has us getting an inch of rain and the seven day has us getting just over 2.5 inches, that's the positive. The negative is the temp. with many of the days in the 40's and 50's and lows hovering around freezing. I don't believe it will play a major factor in the progression of the morels but i do believe it will set us a few days back. I believe this next weekend we will start getting more reports of yellows showing up south of the metro. With prime time developing a week or two following that when temps start reaching the upper 60's and 70's. Last year I found my first morels on April 26th hoping to get a few this evening!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Yesterday I went back to the tiny 4 from Saturday. They grew an inch or so. They were also starting to dry. In that same vicinity I found an additional 21. Net of 25. This was on a steep south faced slope with plenty of sunlight. Found one expired and a couple more micros that I left for good luck. It was nice to be in the woods for a couple hours. Saw/heard song birds, a Tom turkey and 3 deer. This rain we are getting is good timing once again. The soil where I found that flush was getting dry.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

br5 said:


> View attachment 1059
> View attachment 1060
> 
> 
> Depends a lot on weather, but I've done studies on ones growing in my yard. I put mason jars over some and let others grow out naturally. First blush grew from an 1-1/2" over to 3" in 9 days. Others that came up later actually caught up got bigger in 4-5 days, while some came up and didn't grow much at all. By the time it was all said and done I picked over 30 over a 12 day span. These we're all around an old apple tree.


That is pretty cool how they are in your yard and you can experiment with them.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Morchella matt said:


> Found this lil guy in shokopee about 15 min ago
> View attachment 1065


Hardcore in the rain foraging.


----------



## doobnshroom

bigrobshroommn said:


> Yesterday I went back to the tiny 4 from Saturday. They grew an inch or so. They were also starting to dry. In that same vicinity I found an additional 21. Net of 25. This was on a steep south faced slope with plenty of sunlight. Found one expired and a couple more micros that I left for good luck. It was nice to be in the woods for a couple hours. Saw/heard song birds, a Tom turkey and 3 deer. This rain we are getting is good timing once again. The soil where I found that flush was getting dry.


I'm jealous! I am seeing so many mixed reports about locations and temps and what people are finding. I am a little discouraged after my outing yesterday in a spot I've had past years of success. Although, I know the soil felt a little cold, and the sun doesnt hit the south facing slope as much as may be needed.

Thinking about going out somewhere in the south metro area tomorrow, even though it looks cold and rainy. I hear a lot of mixed opinions about the weather these upcoming days so I figured why not.


----------



## MorelMonkey

Someone riddle me this...

Today I found a gorgeous south facing hill with a ridiculous amount of elm trees, some dead but many healthy. The ground had a good amount of moss as well. This was a large area and yet not a single morel. Even by the dead elms. Not even morel stumps left by other forageuers, or Tony babies emerging. 

Have you guys found similar spots with what would seem like the perfect environment but never producing mushrooms?

I Will check back in a week or so once the weather warms back up. Maybe its not the right time yet for that area. My other have been producing small greys but no yellows yet.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

br5 said:


> View attachment 1059
> View attachment 1060
> 
> 
> Depends a lot on weather, but I've done studies on ones growing in my yard. I put mason jars over some and let others grow out naturally. First blush grew from an 1-1/2" over to 3" in 9 days. Others that came up later actually caught up got bigger in 4-5 days, while some came up and didn't grow much at all. By the time it was all said and done I picked over 30 over a 12 day span. These we're all around an old apple tree.


Next year you should put up a continuous camera and time lapse the footage. That would be sweet.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

doobnshroom said:


> I'm jealous! I am seeing so many mixed reports about locations and temps and what people are finding. I am a little discouraged after my outing yesterday in a spot I've had past years of success. Although, I know the soil felt a little cold, and the sun doesnt hit the south facing slope as much as may be needed.
> 
> Thinking about going out somewhere in the south metro area tomorrow, even though it looks cold and rainy. I hear a lot of mixed opinions about the weather these upcoming days so I figured why not.


I live in your neck of the woods. I am in Lonsdale. Haven't worked the Northfield area yet. Those spots you mentioned have always been in the back of my mind. I checked a private spot that has produced big the last 2 out of 3 (besides last year) on my way home and nada there yet. South faced, I guess not enough sun? Dropped my shroom snips while there.


----------



## Is a Real New Man

Found about 20 or so different pheasant backs this morning starting to bud out and brought one small one home to fry up.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

MorelMonkey said:


> Someone riddle me this...
> 
> Today I found a gorgeous south facing hill with a ridiculous amount of elm trees, some dead but many healthy. The ground had a good amount of moss as well. This was a large area and yet not a single morel. Even by the dead elms. Not even morel stumps left by other forageuers, or Tony babies emerging.
> 
> Have you guys found similar spots with what would seem like the perfect environment but never producing mushrooms?
> 
> I Will check back in a week or so once the weather warms back up. Maybe its not the right time yet for that area. My other have been producing small greys but no yellows yet.


I think it is very hit or miss. That little concentrated spot was it. I covered a lot of South facing area. I personally think things will blow up in a week and a half to two weeks from now. Just keep the rain the coming.


----------



## Morel Bandit

yeah the hill i was finding them was 100% south facing, once the hill started changing to se i found 0...all within 200 yards of eachother. they are hard to find right now because you can stand near a tree and look for a few minutes before one pops out in sight...just early random poppers.


----------



## mustachio

Taking a trip down to the Iowa/Wisconsin border this weekend. Looks like rain between now and then - and probably then too. Praying I don't hurt myself again this week 

We went and grabbed some ramps and ferns. Watch it if you want to be entertained. I hope.


----------



## sarahrose

Last year was awful hunting for my mom and I...... either they were too big, or too far gone..... literally found just a handful....... I came about 1 week too late...... I hear it was a very poor season in 2016 all over though, so can't blame my eyesight..... lol!! I prefer the little greys..... more of a challenge to find!!!


----------



## br5

MorelHawker said:


> I have a dying apple tree, can you share the best way to get morels growing near it?


Not sure you can influence which apple or elm they grow around. I have three apple trees and while one other produced a few several years ago the one I took pictures around produced good for two years. Same goes for elms, In a good year you may find them around every 10th elm, why not the other 9?


----------



## MorelMonkey

Can you spot it? Better camo than a ghillie suit!

A couple keeper small greys I found on the 24th next to some cut down elms. Interestingly not on a south slope but on the north shore of a small lake, surrounded by older elm trees, fairly open to the sun.

Sad thing is in that same place I watched 5 park management trucks, all of them saddled with what looked to be chemical storage tanks. I think these parks might be spraying some sort of insecticide maybe? It makes me super paranoid about eating any that might have been sprayed!


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Sticking out like a sore thumb =)....nice work


----------



## MorelMonkey

Here is the un-cropped image. There is more than one in this photo. Where's Waldo?


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Haha dang I got nothing. Good practice for your "morel eyes" though!


----------



## Inthewild

MorelMonkey said:


> Here is the un-cropped image. There is more than one in this photo. Where's Waldo?
> View attachment 1089


Four? Thanks for the image. Gotta get these eyes ready for the season.


----------



## Trumz

MorelMonkey - I see the single next to the bark strip but nada others. Looks like someone came thru and cleared buckthorn? I have had good luck in logged areas the first year after a cut. 
Also last year lost count of how many Choice dead elm's didn't produce any. Its hit or miss where the mycelium will set up. Lotta Pheasant Backs last year near the elms. Heart really sinks when i pass elm after and no morel. Hope this year is better for all. Last year was no good


----------



## MorelMonkey

Yes, I think you are right about the clear cutting Trumz, it did appear to be fairly recent, maybe last fall. I am afraid this upcoming cold snap is not going to help them out. Might be a lot more elms I walk by that do not produce until warmer weather comes. 

The un-cropped version is almost too blurry to see them all. Here are the others in that same pic.
















There are at least 8 I spot from the original picture. But only because I can zoom in on my phone.


----------



## buckthornman

Thanks fun to look at. Makes bucky feel better.gonna be a wait for me now. Thanks mother nature.  moisture I guess but temps here are depressing. Bucky


----------



## Morchella matt

What region were these found?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Hows everyone doing Heh, Heh


----------



## Old Elm

Pretty much crawling the walls today, sure is cold & crappy out!! How long will this cold wet weather last? Might slow things down a lot, Ya Think?? Ha Ha


----------



## stilz

stcroix rob said:


> Pretty much crawling the walls today, sure is cold & crappy out!! How long will this cold wet weather last? Might slow things down a lot, Ya Think?? Ha Ha


I know I won't be out looking for them until May 9th or so.


----------



## MorelMonkey

What the f*** Global Warming... wtf! Your failing me today.

I cant believe it but I am actually considering going out in this crap 35'F bullshit rainy coldness to scout some areas and maybe with some luck pick up a grey or two. 

But man I don't know, a warm house with beer and food might be better. We are thinking of cooking our first batch of the season into a creamy mushroom pasta, which is one of our favorite ways to eat them. Sauteed in butter, then left to steep in the cream sauce before being drizzled over a bed of fettuccine noodles. To die for. 

We normally dry them which seems to make the flavor more pronounced so it will be interesting to compare the same dish with fresh morels.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Morel monkey, you didn't go out in this nasty weather did you?
I talked to a park ranger today who said this kind of weather would honestly put the morel season off to the end of May. figure a ranger should know right.


----------



## ridgerunner

Ha Ha. That ranger just wants you to stay home while he goes out and fills a bag with yellows. Of course, they don't have to look at all if they catch you in Hanrehan Park - then they just confiscate your bounty.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Yeah does this weather ever suck....fingers crossed I guess


----------



## stilz

ridgerunner said:


> Ha Ha. That ranger just wants you to stay home while he goes out and fills a bag with yellows. Of course, they don't have to look at all if they catch you in Hanrehan Park - then they just confiscate your bounty.


Park at Cam Ram Park and go in and out of the northeast side of the park.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Checked out a new spot which looks like prime realistate. While scouting a massive ravine I happened to stumble upon this cluster. That was 10 minutes into mission. Nothing after that. I am going to be dreaming about this spot for the next few weeks.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

What is your theory on the hole on one of them and the other tipped over was like it was cut by a snips, then went "timber". They were perfectly intact minus their little flaws. This spring cold snap?

Morel monkey I hope that pasta is tasty. Nice find and "shroom find pics". You wouldn't mind sharing your recipe for your dish, would you?


----------



## Anokashrooms

Today's haul. No shrooms yet for me in the NW metro.


----------



## shroom god

buckthornman said:


> Thanks fun to look at. Makes bucky feel better.gonna be a wait for me now. Thanks mother nature.  moisture I guess but temps here are depressing. Bucky


Bucky, they handle the cold much better than the heat and wind. Cool here in IA for the next week, but that will prolong the season. It's mediocre at best. Hang tough there.


----------



## shroom god

MorelMonkey said:


> What the f*** Global Warming... wtf! Your failing me today.
> 
> I cant believe it but I am actually considering going out in this crap 35'F bullshit rainy coldness to scout some areas and maybe with some luck pick up a grey or two.
> 
> But man I don't know, a warm house with beer and food might be better. We are thinking of cooking our first batch of the season into a creamy mushroom pasta, which is one of our favorite ways to eat them. Sauteed in butter, then left to steep in the cream sauce before being drizzled over a bed of fettuccine noodles. To die for.
> 
> We normally dry them which seems to make the flavor more pronounced so it will be interesting to compare the same dish with fresh morels.


Those of us to the south are also experiencing the effects of weather conditions that are non-typical relative to longstanding patterns. Like us, you may be experiencing similar regional or localized climate change characterized by significant weather aberrations (cold, heat, rain, drought) as a result of the broader, more pervasive forces of global warming. Globally, it doesn't take much warming to throw us out of whack.


----------



## cantharellus

Went out yesterday in the cold and wet, found about two dozen the size of a thumbnail, gave my buddy who was on his first hunt the 4, 3 inchers we picked. Figured the 31 degree dip we were gonna get would kill them anyway as the big ones were extremely exposed.

Im calling it until May 6th, at that point we should have 3 or 4 more days of warm weather under the bridge, with all the growth out there peak times should be right "on time" at least in my area.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

The team is down, the play is called, they hand the bag off to shroomtrooper.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1




----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

He scores. went out in a 35 degree day, raining just to scout because OldElm and Bucky and others where making me feel lazy, I usually scout a lot more. I am walking with my over sized rain pants, hands are numb, thinking what the hell am I doing out here. looked up this steep muddy hill and saw this dead elm, I almost said heck with that. Saw my first morel, sent OldElm a text. I didnt even bring a bag, had to walk back to the car to get one. When I saw some 3ft fiddle head ferns already uncurled I started to look more. This is a anomaly, steep So facing hill, no canopy, hill so steep there was a lot of black dirt on side of hill, I looked for hours after this and nothing else. I could not find any terrain that matched this spot. 59 under one tree, my record. It beat my dismal last years total.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Damn nice find Shroomtrooper!!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

WOW shroomtrooper, that incredible, more than ive seen in my whole life. Is there a limit of how many you can pick? I'm still looking for a guide service, if you know of one.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

pick as many as you want, will not harm them. Spores or most of them are off already. Mesh bag is good, would carry a basket but might as well have a sign on you saying follow me to my Morel spot. cant hide a basket. baskets kind of clumsy, I like them for Chants tho.Sorry Mike. Hey Mike Kemperich( I do not know if I spelled his last name correctly) has a guided Morel hunt, black hootenanny I believe, I would check into that, kind of always wanted to sign up for it myself. Where you at anyways Owl? Shout out to OldElm, the bad karma is lifted bud.


----------



## Morchella matt

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> He scores. went out in a 35 degree day, raining just to scout because OldElm and Bucky and others where making me feel lazy, I usually scout a lot more. I am walking with my over sized rain pants, hands are numb, thinking what the hell am I doing out here. looked up this steep muddy hill and saw this dead elm, I almost said heck with that. Saw my first morel, sent OldElm a text. I didnt even bring a bag, had to walk back to the car to get one. When I saw some 3ft fiddle head ferns already uncurled I started to look more. This is a anomaly, steep So facing hill, no canopy, hill so steep there was a lot of black dirt on side of hill, I looked for hours after this and nothing else. I could not find any terrain that matched this spot. 59 under one tree, my record. It beat my dismal last years total.


Dedicated !!!  u must be somewhat south eh?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

West metro, like I said just one spot, a anomaly, a perfect storm spot. I am still shocked.


----------



## Morchella matt

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> West metro, like I said just one spot, a anomaly, a perfect storm spot. I am still shocked.


Nice find ! Regardless! Always feels good to find those lucky spots. Went out in a guys back woods whIle working on his house near shokopee and found just one lil baby grey. Hoping to go back there tomorow and find more that hopefully popped since. With the cold idk?


----------



## Morchella matt

Anyone think it's worth checking a spot tomorow that I found that one lil grey on tues? Found under dead oak in a patch of pine. Lil open spot where sun came though just a lil on the spot. But only found the one lil inch and a halfer.


----------



## MorelMonkey

Really nice haul Shroomtrooper! So jealous of those yellows.

I did convince myself to go out in the cold wet rain last night. Funny thing is I ran into another Shroomer too, he said he had no luck and neither did I that trip.

As for the morel pasta, it's simply an Alfredo sauce with fettuccine noodles. Saute the schrooms in butter and add to sauce early and let simmer. I must recommend though that fresh morels are not good for this type of dish. They are too light in flavor, better suited to be eaten over steak or in a dish that lets them stand out more. We general use dried morels and reconstitute them in some wine or water or chicken stock. They seem to produce so much more flavor compared with using them fresh. Add a single ramp to your morel Saute too if you got one.

Here is what we used last night.


----------



## Trumz

Nice score Shroomtrooper. That hill & black dirt sucked in the heat like a big solar panel. Hard work gets results!


----------



## twisted minds

Nice haul shroomtrooper, fun to get that first big find. Problem now is mother nature is messing with us and we're going to have a long agonizing wait til the flush starts. At least we have some for a couple meals while we wait!


----------



## btetzl50

Man I'm getting antsy... and jealous. Nice haul trooper.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Thanks guys, if anyone was around last year you know how disheartened I was over the lack of success I had. You can scout all you want up the odds but mother nature has the last say. I am glad the warm weather did not last too long, would have put the mycelium in go mode only to be shut down. Only the real hot spots I think where affected, so this could be a great year I hope. Morel Monkey I also made a cream Morel sauce, wow it was good. A tip I would give is do not add sauce to anything that can absorb it put on noodles, steak salmon, scallops. A lot of chefs prefer morels dried, after making that cream sauce I know why. Even noodles, do not mix it in with a big batch of noodles, just on top. I went out today, colder than yesterday, not a thing, way early. Making a beef roast, good day for it.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Yeah Betz I always was the guy wishing I found a big batch of early ones, but the goddess of Morels came down and said, you did good things in a past life, not so much in this one (I KNEW THAT WAS COMMING) so I will reward you.


----------



## MorelMonkey

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Thanks guys, if anyone was around last year you know how disheartened I was over the lack of success I had. You can scout all you want up the odds but mother nature has the last say. I am glad the warm weather did not last too long, would have put the mycelium in go mode only to be shut down. Only the real hot spots I think where affected, so this could be a great year I hope. Morel Monkey I also made a cream Morel sauce, wow it was good. A tip I would give is do not add sauce to anything that can absorb it put on noodles, steak salmon, scallops. A lot of chefs prefer morels dried, after making that cream sauce I know why. Even noodles, do not mix it in with a big batch of noodles, just on top. I went out today, colder than yesterday, not a thing, way early. Making a beef roast, good day for it.


Yes I think you are right STrooper. The fresh morels were just over powered by the sauce and we should have gone with the cream sauce on a slab of meet. I have found the morel cream sauces goes well with eggs in the morning too!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

That would be good on eggs, I am a big fan of eggs benedict, have to try it


----------



## morelmaniacmn

All this morel sauce talk is driving me crazy!! LOL I went through the last of mine a month ago. Made a cream sauce and grilled a bone in pork chop...was insane! I'll try to get a pic uploaded later


----------



## MorelMonkey

It sometimes pay's to stop and check.

Found this sensual looking fungi while driving out of the office. One area had all the right features, dead elm with some bark falling off, south facing slop but not crazy steep. Open canopy so sun could get in and warm up the ground. Had to stop the car, put on the hazard lights and let my coworkers watch me strangely digging around in the woods. I am sure I look weird as hell doing that but I know it could have been worth it and by gal it was!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Nice


----------



## MayMotherload

Went out today for a few hours, found nothing, first find last year was May 6, so I can't wait for some warmth.


----------



## buckthornman

It was troopers turn. Sitting around eating fresh early morels.  west metro. Bucky


----------



## bigrobshroommn

stilz said:


> Park at Cam Ram Park and go in and out of the northeast side of the
> 
> 
> ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha. That ranger just wants you to stay home while he goes out and fills a bag with yellows. Of course, they don't have to look at all if they catch you in Hanrehan Park - then they just confiscate your bounty.
Click to expand...




Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> He scores. went out in a 35 degree day, raining just to scout because OldElm and Bucky and others where making me feel lazy, I usually scout a lot more. I am walking with my over sized rain pants, hands are numb, thinking what the hell am I doing out here. looked up this steep muddy hill and saw this dead elm, I almost said heck with that. Saw my first morel, sent OldElm a text. I didnt even bring a bag, had to walk back to the car to get one. When I saw some 3ft fiddle head ferns already uncurled I started to look more. This is a anomaly, steep So facing hill, no canopy, hill so steep there was a lot of black dirt on side of hill, I looked for hours after this and nothing else. I could not find any terrain that matched this spot. 59 under one tree, my record. It beat my dismal last years total.


Nice haul. I knew one of you was up to something. All three of you were quiet. Like the shroom god said. This little spell isn't hurting anything. Just stalling out natures progress for now. Nice haul once again!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

All three of you where quiet, ha you nailed that one. Thanks hope you find a pile also


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Here it is. Stupid it's so good...


----------



## Old Elm

morelmaniacmn said:


> Here it is. Stupid it's so good...


You should post this on the " Dinner Plate Page " it's on the Ohio site. 
On how we prepare mushrooms,,,,,,


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> All three of you where quiet, ha you nailed that one. Thanks hope you find a pile also


"OldElm" here we were under strict orders from Bucktornman not to say anything until May 21.
Damn this weather plays heck with my two injured arthritic shoulders! Jeez


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

morelmaniacmn said:


> Here it is. Stupid it's so good...


That's how you do it


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> He scores. went out in a 35 degree day, raining just to scout because OldElm and Bucky and others where making me feel lazy, I usually scout a lot more. I am walking with my over sized rain pants, hands are numb, thinking what the hell am I doing out here. looked up this steep muddy hill and saw this dead elm, I almost said heck with that. Saw my first morel, sent OldElm a text. I didnt even bring a bag, had to walk back to the car to get one. When I saw some 3ft fiddle head ferns already uncurled I started to look more. This is a anomaly, steep So facing hill, no canopy, hill so steep there was a lot of black dirt on side of hill, I looked for hours after this and nothing else. I could not find any terrain that matched this spot. 59 under one tree, my record. It beat my dismal last years total.


"OldElm" here, just a heads up to everyone, when Trooper starts talking about steep hill's I would advise ya clear outta there! & fast. Just a friendly hint to save ya a whole lotta pain, morels just aren't worth it.


----------



## Old Elm

Makes me jumpy just seeing him write about it.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Don't worry OldElm, I got your back.


----------



## Morchella matt

Found about 15 of these fresh baby greys yesterday.


----------



## Morchella matt

Morchella matt said:


> Found about 15 of these fresh baby greys yesterday.
> View attachment 1172


I left them to grow


----------



## buckthornman

They would of Felt a pinch and then hot butter matt. Strict orders elm rt it will be june before I even pick at this rate. Troops sitting around drinking hot coffee and mushroom and cheese omlettes contimplating how he can trip ya with his mushroom stick and make it look like a accident this year. Oops sorry I'll come picck you up in a couple of hours! Lol bucky


----------



## buckthornman

Just chew on some ramps while im picking these here morels


----------



## buckthornman

Can't wait for the snow on Monday gonna be cruzin the trails pickin morels with my reindeer and slay. Over the river and through the woods yaddyyadda! Bucku mother nature that's what she's telling me...buckme


----------



## buckthornman

By the way them pork chops look disgusting as buck! Jk I'll take seconds please. Add some fresh maple syrup or marinate chop in some real applecidar yummy. Bucky


----------



## buckthornman

Wonder what these wrens taste like. Bucky


----------



## tundraking

I know its just getting started, but I can't take it anymore! Been out checking little honey spots and others, and my anxiety is gettin to me. Have yet to find my first of the year. Feel like a giddy virgin all over again... I did just take next Friday off though and am gettin the camper ready for a run SE MN!
Shroomtrooper, Awesome Find! Used to live west metro and loved it! Great terrain. I still have an annual spot down there that I go to every year. Makes for a nice little day trip.

I'm gonna sit up here in the ole' Elk River, wait for the next snow squall, and live vicariously through Shroomtrooper...


----------



## buckthornman

Tundrakin just go pick some black trumpets! Bucky


----------



## buckthornman

on the first day of morel season my oldelm gave to me a wren sitting on a elm tree! Didn't know I was musically inclined did ya bucky!


----------



## tundraking

buckthornman said:


> Tundrakin just go pick some black trumpets! Bucky


Haven't found any of those here yet, but its on my list! Lots of other good fungi though. Lobsters, chants, hedgies... All the sand around here seems to limit spots that you think would be good.


----------



## lotsofish

I was just out stomping in the woods for a while and got really excited, but only for a second. I had found half of a walnut shell that was kind of sitting up on it's side. I saw it's brown wrinkled cap lol. No morels, 1 wood tick.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

What part of the state lotsofish?


----------



## lotsofish

morelmaniacmn said:


> What part of the state lotsofish?


NW metro. Anoka County.


----------



## tundraking

lotsofish said:


> I was just out stomping in the woods for a while and got really excited, but only for a second. I had found half of a walnut shell that was kind of sitting up on it's side. I saw it's brown wrinkled cap lol. No morels, 1 wood tick.


Those darn walnut shells will drive ya "Nuts"!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Oh, say now that's pretty funny. Ha Ha
Is it still to cold to go out this weekend?
My lilacs aren't even close to blooming.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

I wonder if people are just posting old pictures from other years? Most of the other states on this forum post pictures with a current news paper!


----------



## br5

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> I wonder if people are just posting old pictures from other years? Most of the other states on this forum post pictures with a current news paper!


I've followed this this site for several years and I'm sure there's some of that. The regulars I feel are pretty solid. Regardless of what is said here I follow the lilac bloom and boots on the ground. Never came out of the woods with quantities when lilacs weren't full of blooms. I'm not saying you can't find them before then but I'm looking for serious poundage. Right now I'm watching mother load video's to get fired up. Anyone know who the guy is behind the creatorwise youtube videos? I think his are the best. Picture is from 2009 morning hunt.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Morchella matt said:


> Found about 15 of these fresh baby greys yesterday.
> View attachment 1172


Fuel to the fire oh ya


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

tundraking said:


> I know its just getting started, but I can't take it anymore! Been out checking little honey spots and others, and my anxiety is gettin to me. Have yet to find my first of the year. Feel like a giddy virgin all over again... I did just take next Friday off though and am gettin the camper ready for a run SE MN!
> Shroomtrooper, Awesome Find! Used to live west metro and loved it! Great terrain. I still have an annual spot down there that I go to every year. Makes for a nice little day trip.
> 
> I'm gonna sit up here in the ole' Elk River, wait for the next snow squall, and live vicariously through Shroomtrooper...


Ha, I totally lucked out, really ! I hear posting sometimes but like you I always used it as inspiration. I just went to a spot that I found the earliest morel on record(tree long gone) just to see the foliage. Shocked when I saw all those morels. Took a picture to work, sadly they don't get how unique this was. Almost laughing at me , mushrooms, ha ha. Why would anyone take vacation for that. They just don't get it, never experienced it, no knowledge of foraging. Happy to return home and speak to my brothers and sisters fellow foragers.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

br5 said:


> I've followed this this site for several years and I'm sure there's some of that. The regulars I feel are pretty solid. Regardless of what is said here I follow the lilac bloom and boots on the ground. Never came out of the woods with quantities when lilacs weren't full of blooms. I'm not saying you can't find them before then but I'm looking for serious poundage. Right now I'm watching mother load video's to get fired up. Anyone know who the guy is behind the creatorwise youtube videos? I think his are the best. Picture is from 2009 morning hunt.
> View attachment 1177


I have always just assumed reports where true, and that I just didn't have the right spots they did, I think I was right. Because I myself found one, does not matter to me if anyone believes me, other than oldelm who I texted immediately, but it could be, why I do not know. I guess if its important to a person to be the first, pick up a paper before you go, not important to me, in fact I was debating to share the find, heck my 5 min of fame, under these conditions, I am sharing. Any doubters out there? Fine with me. My lilacs have buds, no blooms, I always find morel with lilac buds, not blooms. Blooms peak. no dandelions in force, but I found one spot. a hot spot. Take your temp gauge with you early every year that is how I lucked out. I have not really read any really bogus info on the MN, Wis, Io sites really. But I am sure there is some. Not saying you do not believe my report, not at all. but my find was so shocking to me, it happens.


----------



## buckthornman

I believe strooper I believe! With morels you never know. Sometimes the more you know the less you find. Although you and elm are full of shit not when it comes to oh I found the first ones. I just like finding em just like you, don't really care about when. Getting ready for the snow on Monday talk about anxiety. Bucky


----------



## br5

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I have always just assumed reports where true, and that I just didn't have the right spots they did, I think I was right. Because I myself found one, does not matter to me if anyone believes me, other than oldelm who I texted immediately, but it could be, why I do not know. I guess if its important to a person to be the first, pick up a paper before you go, not important to me, in fact I was debating to share the find, heck my 5 min of fame, under these conditions, I am sharing. Any doubters out there? Fine with me. My lilacs have buds, no blooms, I always find morel with lilac buds, not blooms. Blooms peak. no dandelions in force, but I found one spot. a hot spot. Take your temp gauge with you early every year that is how I lucked out. I have not really read any really bogus info on the MN, Wis, Io sites really. But I am sure there is some. Not saying you do not believe my report, not at all. but my find was so shocking to me, it happens.


----------



## buckthornman

I find corn cobs from a distance, walnuts, pinecones its always fun how your eyes trick you until you radar lock that first one. Bucky


----------



## br5

Trooper, I as well believe you found them. I was not directing my comments at you or anyone in particular. There are always anomalies and you found one this year. I think there are probably more out there based on the side of the hill, elevation etc. I just don't think the season for good consistent finds is upon us yet.


----------



## fluffhead2

Nice find, shroomtrooper! I'm happy for ya! Your dinner looks delicious too.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

br5, I know post was not directed at me, I just had to share. I strongly agree the season really has not even started. After I found those Morels I hiked another 4 hrs, not a thing. Then remembering the fiddle-heads that where fully open, I went to my fiddle head spot I just went to on the 21st, no plants even coming up, no green what so ever. 5 days later this size, I knew you have to be on top of fiddle Heads but wow. When I first looked at them I thought I was too late, kind of new to Fiddle Heads. but at base where lots of prime ones. I only take 1 or 2 from each plant.


----------



## MayMotherload

Good luck to everyone going out this weekend, and always remember the golden rule of Morel hunting...leave some for me.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I have always just assumed reports where true, and that I just didn't have the right spots they did, I think I was right. Because I myself found one, does not matter to me if anyone believes me, other than oldelm who I texted immediately, but it could be, why I do not know. I guess if its important to a person to be the first, pick up a paper before you go, not important to me, in fact I was debating to share the find, heck my 5 min of fame, under these conditions, I am sharing. Any doubters out there? Fine with me. My lilacs have buds, no blooms, I always find morel with lilac buds, not blooms. Blooms peak. no dandelions in force, but I found one spot. a hot spot. Take your temp gauge with you early every year that is how I lucked out. I have not really read any really bogus info on the MN, Wis, Io sites really. But I am sure there is some. Not saying you do not believe my report, not at all. but my find was so shocking to me, it happens.


I believe also. My first sighting was Saturday 4/22/17 @ 7:30. Spotted four small greys. Went back Monday afternoon and harvested 25. 7 more from a spot 40 miles south on Wednesday same landscape. Some of us on here have been doing this for a while and have gathered knowledge/experience over time. Think what you want.


----------



## ruralshroomer

Hey guys! Went out to one of my spots along the river yesterday to do some scouting and not thinking I'd find much for morels and came across six three inchers... kept walking and found a flush of 38 blondes!! Have to try to figure out how to post some pictures but I have one with the latest outdoor news... just for proof


----------



## ruralshroomer

The bowl of goodies!


----------



## ruralshroomer

A few more


----------



## Morchella matt

Found thsee guys at work yesterday!


----------



## Morchella matt

Believe what u want peeps, no doubt they are some out there. You just have to look in the right conditions and areas. Some spots have none yet, remember we are not in full force yet but u can fiND some if ur willing to get scratched by those thorns and bare the ticks. Good luck to all.


----------



## Morchella matt

ruralshroomer said:


> Hey guys! Went out to one of my spots along the river yesterday to do some scouting and not thinking I'd find much for morels and came across six three inchers... kept walking and found a flush of 38 blondes!! Have to try to figure out how to post some pictures but I have one with the latest outdoor news... just for proof


What area if I may ask. General location


----------



## Morchella matt

tundraking said:


> Those darn walnut shells will drive ya "Nuts"!


Right!!


----------



## Morchella matt

buckthornman said:


> They would of Felt a pinch and then hot butter matt. Strict orders elm rt it will be june before I even pick at this rate. Troops sitting around drinking hot coffee and mushroom and cheese omlettes contimplating how he can trip ya with his mushroom stick and make it look like a accident this year. Oops sorry I'll come picck you up in a couple of hours! Lol bucky


I wanted to grab them but they looked like they just popped, last year in that spot I harvested over 100 in that same spot. Super honey hole. Just wanted to wait a few days to check on it again and hopefully someone else doesn't get them before me.


----------



## Morchella matt

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Ha, I totally lucked out, really ! I hear posting sometimes but like you I always used it as inspiration. I just went to a spot that I found the earliest morel on record(tree long gone) just to see the foliage. Shocked when I saw all those morels. Took a picture to work, sadly they don't get how unique this was. Almost laughing at me , mushrooms, ha ha. Why would anyone take vacation for that. They just don't get it, never experienced it, no knowledge of foraging. Happy to return home and speak to my brothers and sisters fellow foragers.


I know what u mean trooper, I was at work yesterday and was waiting to get done so I could go down in these people's woods and look again and one if the builders asked if I was almost done with my work and I said yes but then I'm going into the woods and he laughed at me. I pulled 7 decent ones out of there. Jokes on u buddy!!! Lol


----------



## br5

Got the gear all laid out today. Hate waiting until last minute, which for me is a week in advance. Forgot I already stocked up on permethrin, have 5 cans.


----------



## ruralshroomer

Belle plain area, have to walk a ways back to get away from the crowds... but worth it!


----------



## fluffhead2

Found some baby greys just north of St. Paul but left them to get bigger.


----------



## Trumz

Went to a DK Co Park (relax) and came across several elm stumps. Guess what was there?
Yep frickin Pheasant Backs. 

BR5 permethrin is the way to roll. After 2 times on doxy started to use the Repel brand. Spray socks, jeans, shirt and also inside and out of gaters. Havn't pulled any embedded ticks off for several years. Did put a regular tick on the sprayed pants and it did a dance and fell off. Stuff really works. Don't need Lymes on top of RA. 

Nice finds other fellow rooms.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

ruralshroomer said:


> A few more


You rural or metro?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Morchella matt said:


> Found thsee guys at work yesterday!


wow nice, I am on vacation now good report.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

br5 said:


> Got the gear all laid out today. Hate waiting until last minute, which for me is a week in advance. Forgot I already stocked up on permethrin, have 5 cans.
> View attachment 1224


permithrined my cloths, went out in that day when I found the morels and a tick was stuck to my chest when I was going to bed, 34 degrees? What the heck. I am spraying my gear again


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> permithrined my cloths, went out in that day when I found the morels and a tick was stuck to my chest when I was going to bed, 34 degrees? What the heck. I am spraying my gear again


Icky ticks!! I haven't got one yet this year, but I take off my clothes as soon as I get home.
My dog got lyme diase one year it's not nice.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Do you tuck your pant legs into socks, shirt into pants? Found a deer tick crawling up pant leg last Saturday. It was before work. Work clothes were not treated at all.


----------



## br5

I used to get a few ticks every year until I found out about permethrin. A couple of years back I took my brother-in-law up to do a quick second hunt. I offered him treated clothes and he declined. We hunted about 4 hours and checked for ticks. I kid you not, when he lifted up his shirt I thought he was covered in moles. Picked at least 25 ticks off of him. I'm a believer. Been treated for Lyme disease 3 times though. 2016 ticks got my neck.


----------



## fluffhead2

I know I'm going to get crap for this but I don't use Permethrin, DEET, or any other sprays because I don't think they work. In addition to that, I sometimes even wear shorts. Yes, I know this is not a good idea. I usually wear long pants though and tuck my pants into my socks (I also tuck a t-shirt into my pants). Checking myself every so often while on the hunt cuts down on the number of ticks I find on me when I get home.

I have a hobby of checking the 'tips' of grass and other plants that protrude out onto trails for ticks that like to hang out on them in hopes of hopping a ride on an unlucky passerby. Nine times out of ten I will see those little bastards doing just that.


----------



## Morel Bandit

i spray deep woods off around the very bottoms of my pants till pants have wet ring around them, then a light spray to clothes every hour and i've been lucky so far


----------



## sw hunter

hi folks, long time lurker here. i am in the southwest metro on the river between carver and belle plaine. at home the lilacs are just budding, some of the wild plums and other wild stuff is blooming. in my 25 years of hunting i say its too early, but since people in my area have found some i had to go look. the poster in shakoppe said found near the river. i have never had much luck near the river. some years ok, but when it floods, nothing for the next few years. so next i went to high ground on top of the bluffs, and bingo! a few small greys. about 10 or fifteen i left to soak up this rain they say is coming. next, i checked a white elm i cut last fall for fire wood. this tree was out in open ground that i mow, completely dead, no bark, never produced a shroom before, but sure enough about 20 small yellows just popping. left them too. it seems to me the high ground would be warmer than the river bottoms, ever rode a motorcycle home at night even in summer? its cold in the low lands. i heat with wood, and i've seen before that trees cut in fall may produce a bunch the next spring. once it was a tree near the driveway and shrooms were cumming rite up thru the gravel!! , that was a good year though. so, a couple days of rain and then temps are supposed to rise and we will be off to a good year i think. best wishes to all, skip


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

bigrobshroommn said:


> Do you tuck your pant legs into socks, shirt into pants? Found a deer tick crawling up pant leg last Saturday. It was before work. Work clothes were not treated at all.


I spray pants and inside pants about 10 inches,boot, every thing. The only thing I can think of that it was cold and I put a long sleeve shirt on underneath my treated cloths. I do not tuck my pants in because I treat my long socks inside pant legs and boots,mabey I should. Found tick on chest tho where mabey it landed on a untreated part of clothing


----------



## buckthornman

I wear light colored jean


Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I spray pants and inside pants about 10 inches,boot, every thing. The only thing I can think of that it was cold and I put a long sleeve shirt on underneath my treated cloths. I do not tuck my pants in because I treat my long socks inside pant legs and boots,mabey I should. Found tick on chest tho where mabey it landed on a untreated part of clothing


I thought you were suppose to drink the permathin! Buckthornman


----------



## bigrobshroommn

You need to out smart the parasite, otherwise you will be the host! Enough tick talk. What about all of those morels out there hiding, waiting to be found by you. Maybe they will even pop-up/peek out of the snow.

Went out for a hour before dusk last night and found 4 3 inch greys right away and nothing there after.


----------



## Shroomette

Shroomette here, I reported my first morels of the year, got 11 small Grey's on Monday,April 24th! Went back to my spot, I had left about 8 tinies, 5 days later, I got 29!! They're still not big but grey's usually aren't. Sunny, out in the grass areas are where to look, not even into the woods! If the rain clears a bit going scouting again. Btw, no ticks yet


----------



## Trumz

Yeah the bug dope sure works. I'm always cutting across open areas to the next tree line. Lots of grass bout shin high. Ticks will stage on ends of grass with front legs sticking out to catch a ride. Pulled a deer tick out several years ago that left very nasty looking puss pocket. Got on doxy after that. Treat the shroomin outfit every 10 days or so during May. Don't wash the gear either. The data sheet on the can says good thru washes but no washing em. Big deal if the gear gets abit ripe. Good to have a barrier against the ticks. Sawyer brand has a spray bottle with trigger. Keep the spray bottle after use and get a jug of the stuff and refill the spray bottle. I like that better than the aerosol (preasured) spray method. Had to go with Repel this year though. Good stuff.


----------



## Morchella matt

First yeat I have used permathrin. Seems to work great for me so far.


----------



## buckthornman

After the snowbub. After the snow. We are in for a explosion. O ticks eat em as you go. They go great with fiddleheads! Y'all never herd ticks on A fiddle. Geeez... its good just like deep fried shit eaters..bucky


----------



## Inthewild

Advice: Use It, you will not regret it. The few dollars for protection outweigh Tick issues. The buggers will start walking up your pants nice and flat, then start raising their feet like a spider and simply fall off. Include pants and shirts. One treatment will last your season. You can bag your clothing if you feel the need (I do), but claims effective through several washings.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

buckthornman said:


> I wear light colored jean
> 
> I thought you were suppose to drink the permathin! Buckthornman


What do you think was in the picture OldElm sent


----------



## fluffhead2

bigrobshroommn said:


> You need to outsmart the parasite, otherwise you will be the host!


 I wish someone told me this about women when I was a young lad...


----------



## little fish

I went out today in the southern metro checked hundreds of dead and dying elms. I saw 1 pheasant back, no morels.


----------



## stilz

So it was cool and rainy this evening, but I just had a good feeling and went out for a look. I was in Dakota County. The soil temp was 50F. I found my first half dozen morels of the year on dark black soil down a south facing watershed packed with elms. I really think it's going to explode this week. I left them to get a little bigger, they are about 1.5-2.5 inches currently. Here's a couple pics.


----------



## btetzl50

little fish said:


> I went out today in the southern metro checked hundreds of dead and dying elms. I saw 1 pheasant back, no morels.


I got out in in south metro as well and saw a branch with some tiny hexagonal polypore and one stump with several good sized dryads saddle as well and zero morels. All new parks though for me.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Drove over a hour So. and found 3. Uhg, lots of hills. Yes still way early, but there coming.


----------



## MorelMonkey

Dammit people stop saying you are looking in the south metro! Geez... I feel out competed already. I too am in Dakota, and there isn't much public land close by so you all are probably checking the same areas I am. I promise to be civil if I run into anyone out at my spots! Well hopefully there is enough to go around, if it snows today, that will probably not be anytime soon. Late this week it's suppose to get into the mid 60's so hopefully that is warm enough to get them going.

Had a run in with the Three Rivers Folks already this year. Crazy! I was parked on the side of the road for literally less than a minute when a park ranger drove by and warned me. At least I didn't get a fine I suppose.


----------



## br5

I'm still targeting week of 5/8 to head that direction. In the mean time I'm living vicariously through those of you sending pictures of first finds. Hard to resist the urge to drive the 8 hours plus. I have to go back to my diary on the details of previous hunts. One note I have in bold red is "Never go early" Only thing more disappointing than a bad year is a good year where you find a lot, but they're all 2" tall. Here's a nice picture from 2012 to help you get the eye of the mushroom. Found these around a dead cotton wood tree. My son's heading up with me for the first time and I hope he gets the bug. I track high & low temperatures and precipitation in lower SE part of state as a comparative analysis on timing, duration, and quality of season. It's shaping up to be a good year! If weather stays cool season could last for several weeks.


----------



## br5

A good sign it's going to be a good year is clusters.


----------



## gilbert801027

MorelMonkey said:


> Dammit people stop saying you are looking in the south metro! Geez... I feel out competed already. I too am in Dakota, and there isn't much public land close by so you all are probably checking the same areas I am. I promise to be civil if I run into anyone out at my spots! Well hopefully there is enough to go around, if it snows today, that will probably not be anytime soon. Late this week it's suppose to get into the mid 60's so hopefully that is warm enough to get them going.
> 
> Had a run in with the Three Rivers Folks already this year. Crazy! I was parked on the side of the road for literally less than a minute when a park ranger drove by and warned me. At least I didn't get a fine I suppose.


HAHA I'm in Dakota County too! Found 3 last week, but I wouldn't worry about overlapping spots with me I have a 5 year old, 2 year old and a pregnant wife so we can't cover that much ground this year!


----------



## MorelMonkey

gilbert801027 said:


> HAHA I'm in Dakota County too! Found 3 last week, but I wouldn't worry about overlapping spots with me I have a 5 year old, 2 year old and a pregnant wife so we can't cover that much ground this year!


I commend you for getting out there all the same with those youngins. Never to early to start training those morel eyes!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

I am in the exact same situation with my family as you. That's why I roll solo.


gilbert801027 said:


> HAHA I'm in Dakota County too! Found 3 last week, but I wouldn't worry about overlapping spots with me I have a 5 year old, 2 year old and a pregnant wife so we can't cover that much ground this year!


----------



## Old Elm

buckthornman said:


> They would of Felt a pinch and then hot butter matt. Strict orders elm rt it will be june before I even pick at this rate. Troops sitting around drinking hot coffee and mushroom and cheese omlettes contimplating how he can trip ya with his mushroom stick and make it look like a accident this year. Oops sorry I'll come picck you up in a couple of hours! Lol bucky


Buckthorn, OldElm here. Trooper & I are gonna go for a some what southern sweep on Wednesday, we both been out & about (separately) not much to report around here. Awesome Ramp season though. Got a fresh batch frying right now, gonna go good with the brook trout me & my oldest brother caught.
Tally Ho.....


----------



## Old Elm

buckthornman said:


> Wonder what these wrens taste like. Bucky


I heard Wrens kinda taste like a small loon, but then I'm not from Minnesota.


----------



## buckthornman

stcroix rob said:


> Buckthorn, OldElm here. Trooper & I are gonna go for a some what southern sweep on Wednesday, we both been out & about (separately) not much to report around here. Awesome Ramp season though. Got a fresh batch frying right now, gonna go good with the brook trout me & my oldest brother caught.
> Tally Ho.....


----------



## buckthornman

O elm they taste just like the bald eagle we had at your place! You ever get that stuffed? Lmao...I herd iowa nothern is exploding with morels. Bucky


----------



## buckthornman

I was totally kidding about my post to oldelm folks. Gonna pick blacks and hope and pray for a perfect storm! I was gonna go south but gonna work a few more short days. Buckthornman


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## br5

stcroix rob said:


> View attachment 1361


More good signs, like the quantity and grouping. Almost need medication to lower my excitement levels.


----------



## br5

Here's another pic from 2014 season of a beautiful group.


----------



## Old Elm

Gotta be careful right now that yer not stepping all over the little one's ya don't see, and I'm pretty sure most of us can't see most of the little fella's right now.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

I've got the day off work tomorrow (Tuesday). I'm planning on heading in SE MN in search of morels looking for some good grounds to hunt. Scouring the google maps for woody areas with creek bottoms, southern facing slopes. What are some places to check out? I live in the cities so I don't go out that way much. Haven't found any yet, hoping to get on the board.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Also, if anyone wants to hunt together that's be fun. I'm still a bit green and this is only my second year hunting. Not trying to steal anyone's spot so if you want to scout some new terrain that is fine by me. It's all new to me anyways.


----------



## lotsofish

A couple weeks ago I was out at the local park. I found a small patch of ramps, probably 10 plants just 10 feet off the trail. I had never tried ramps, but being it was a park and there was only a handful of plants... well, don't tell anyone, but I picked one plant to try it.

I guess this is par for the course... I was out there today and all the ramps were gone. 

Still looking for my first ever morel. More fungus activity in the woods this time that 2 weeks ago though. Looks like it's going to warm up this week!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Also, if anyone wants to hunt together that's be fun. I'm still a bit green and this is only my second year hunting. Not trying to steal anyone's spot so if you want to scout some new terrain that is fine by me. It's all new to me anyways.


You're heading the right direction. You'll do just fine. Good luck. If I had work off tomorrow I would join you.


----------



## stilz

I'm off tomorrow and going out in dakota/scott area.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

stilz said:


> I'm off tomorrow and going out in dakota/scott area.


Was also thinking about heading out into Scott County area too, but I'll probably save that for Thursday or maybe the weekend. I found some out there last year, but only a few.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

bigrobshroommn said:


> You're heading the right direction. You'll do just fine. Good luck. If I had work off tomorrow I would join you.


Follow the deer paths deep into the woods. You shall be led to your jackpot!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Worked some OT today, which only limited my forage time to hour and half after work. Stopped at the spot where I grabbed that 25 pack exactly a week ago. Grabbed another plump 15 from base of slope to peak, about a 200' vertical drop on south faced. Also went over the ridge to the next crest of a valley, figured out my mental coordinates from last year and found another 6 pack there.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

bigrobshroommn said:


> Worked some OT today, which only limited my forage time to hour and half after work. Stopped at the spot where I grabbed that 25 pack exactly a week ago. Grabbed another plump 15 from base of slope to peak, about a 200' vertical drop on south faced. Also went over the ridge to the next crest of a valley, figured out my mental coordinates from last year and found another 6 pack there.


Can you spot the Siamese shroom in the pic?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Way to go big rob, keep it up. I know its getting close when it's hard to see in the woods. Perfect conditions setting up this week. Hey Bucky, how's it look up there. Think it still will be good? You have not seen anything pop up there before the cold hit did you?


----------



## MorelMonkey

I was down around the Northfield area checking a large area of elm trees both dead and alive along side some streams this past weekend. I covered quite a few acres but came out empty handed, not even a baby in sight and I was specifically looking for them since its been cold. 

Has it been that cold where the babies have not even popped up yet? I have found a couple bundles of small greys hear and there around the cities but open woods have produced nothing, not even the babies. I don't get it. 

I guess my question is are these places just devoid of morels this year or will the babies finally pop up this week while its warmer, then take 5 to 10 days to mature to harvesting size?


----------



## stilz

Just checked on the ones I found 2 days ago. They look great, but havent grown at all. Late this week and the weekend look nice.


----------



## fun-guy

Found my first batch last Tuesday,25 small greys, have been out 5 times now and haven`t got skunked yet, found 175 today and I figure its about 7 pounds or so, I would post pics but don't know how yet. I am around the Mankato area


----------



## fun-guy




----------



## bigrobshroommn

fun-guy said:


> View attachment 1421
> View attachment 1421


Nice haul. What type of terrain?


----------



## MorelMonkey

My haul from tonight... and reward...


----------



## fun-guy

bigrobshroommn said:


> Nice haul. What type of terrain?


Flat land today in real mossy area`s with grassy area`s, the other spot was at the edge of the woods not far in


----------



## fun-guy

Mo moss please


----------



## buckthornman

Good pickins monky and fun guy. Looks to me like there is all sizes and shapes tells me they are a poppin and people need to get there lazy butts in the thorns and fined some! don't think they'll just show up in your yard. If they do consider yourself lucky. Buckthornman has put in many a mile and time to find my gravy spots. And troop its not poppin yet. Was west of the cities today in some prime woods and nothing. But I've never seen ramps that big in my life huge. Bucky


----------



## fun-guy




----------



## fun-guy




----------



## buckthornman

Oldelm is there 11 in that pic just testing my eyes! And trooper what are you doing posting at 3 something in the afternoon? Don't you have some woods to be in? Shouldn't be hearing from anybody till dark. Later folks. Moving back to the hobbit hole for a grip. Buckthornman out!!!


----------



## fun-guy




----------



## fun-guy




----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

buckthornman said:


> Oldelm is there 11 in that pic just testing my eyes! And trooper what are you doing posting at 3 something in the afternoon? Don't you have some woods to be in? Shouldn't be hearing from anybody till dark. Later folks. Moving back to the hobbit hole for a grip. Buckthornman out!!!


Have a abscessed tooth had to go to dentist. Pulling tooth tomorrow. Man


----------



## fun-guy




----------



## fun-guy

My pics were posted from last to first, like I said started 5/25/2017 until today. I counted around 360 morels of all sizes and I figure around 10-11 pounds. Happy hunting peeps...


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Wow you are a Morel God. Nice


----------



## fun-guy

Find the Morel


----------



## fun-guy

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Wow you are a Morel God. Nice


Didn't even get to the 100 (count wise) mark last year and I am hunting the same areas. All my spots are within 6 miles of my front doorstep. What a difference a year makes. Think I got out hunted last year. My spots are all public land too. Pays to go early and often ,Rain or Shine Boys & Gals.


----------



## fun-guy

Battle scars...it's all good


----------



## fun-guy

Maybe posts pics of how I prepare them tomorrow...deep fried and stuffed


----------



## buckthornman

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Have a abscessed tooth had to go to dentist. Pulling tooth tomorrow. Man


----------



## buckthornman

Sorry to hear that. tooth issues are fun. Have to send ya some of buckys tincture. But tonight try the half bottle of nyquil. Later bucky


----------



## sw hunter

fun guy, you sure know some spots to look, now a nice tip, please turn down the pixels on your camara i've been on for a few minutes, and they are still not done loading. my system is not bad, but we are not trying to produce art! best wishes, happy hunting, skip.


----------



## sw hunter

now, my story for the day. i picked the 21 little yellows near the stump i cut last fall. hated to do it, but they have not grown in the 5 days of watching, and out in the open ground, no shade what-so-ever, they were starting to burn the tops. they will be yummy tonight. next i went to hunt the neighbors land, quite different than mine. i am in San Francisco township. most of it should be a gravel pit.very little top soil. neighbors place however, was cattle pasture for a hundred years, and nice black dirt and widely spaced mature oaks, elms, basswood. never have had huge luck there, its river valley land with ravines etc. tonight, i noticed in places that got good sun, the itchweed is already 10" high!!, so hunting there will be difficult within the week. my place has shown some small greys not picked yet, but warmer weather is coming. now, for you history buffs, San Francisco twp was founded by a surviving member of the donner party. i forget his name, but wikipedia will tell the founder, and the google the donner timeline, a diary that tells the story. our founder was one of the guys that "got hungery" lets just say, and he then went on to the gold rush and made some money. after a while, he got tired of being heckled for his deed, and took his pot of gold to minnesota and formed san Francisco twp. thats your history lesson for the day, i am off to cook my first batch, happy hunting, skip


----------



## fun-guy

sw hunter said:


> fun guy, you sure know some spots to look, now a nice tip, please turn down the pixels on your camara i've been on for a few minutes, and they are still not done loading. my system is not bad, but we are not trying to produce art! best wishes, happy hunting, skip.


Sorry just posting them from my phone, don't know how to resize them. Any tips on that would be helpful


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Pics load fine for me


----------



## Trumz

Nice finds guys. MM that corona is well deserved. fun-guy them battle scars tell the tale of getting down and dirty. Going to a new spot in Maplewood today. Looks really good. 
SE this weekend.


----------



## Morchella matt

fun-guy said:


> Mo moss please
> View attachment 1430


That's a sweet pic!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

went out today before the tooth pulling. found some early grays














and a couple of yellows. also made some pickled Fiddle-heads.


----------



## btetzl50

Wow, good to see more popping, have you all seen them start popping AWAY from south facing slopes? I was out almost all day Monday and came away empty handed. Found a nice watercress spot and a bunch of nice fiddle heads. I guess on the bright side, I didn't see any stumps from getting beaten to the shroom.


----------



## MorelMonkey

Has anyone eaten these pheasant backs? Its crazy how they smell like watermelon rind.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

I have yet to try them, apparently good if you cut off the outside and pan fry?


----------



## MorelMonkey

morelmaniacmn said:


> I have yet to try them, apparently good if you cut off the outside and pan fry?


I found like 20 pounds of them on one stump. They are Heavy AF.


----------



## MorelMonkey

btetzl50 that has been my experience for about 90% of my hunting so far. Perfect habitat, dead elm at the right stage, and not a damn morel, no cut stumps or even babies. 

Either they are just spread really thin this year or it hasn't been warm enough for them to come up. Dude, I mean I've searched acre after acre of elm forest with nothing there. 

Only 2 specific locations have yielded shrooms for me so far, probably about 50 or so of them, all on less than 100 sqft of dirt.


----------



## Anthoney

fun-guy said:


> Found my first batch last Tuesday,25 small greys, have been out 5 times now and haven`t got skunked yet, found 175 today and I figure its about 7 pounds or so, I would post pics but don't know how yet. I am around the Mankato area


I'm in Mankato area as well. I'm very new to the area thou and haven't had any luck this year. Any long shot chance you'd like to 'point' me in the right direction around here. Would love to find a few this year. I'm not asking for your coveted spots or anything but maybe somewhere you haven't looked yet that you think could be promising... Any advise would be greatly appreciated! Thanks, 
Anthony


----------



## Tkitlightli

buckthornman said:


> Sorry to hear that. tooth issues are fun. Have to send ya some of buckys tincture. But tonight try the half bottle of nyquil. Later bucky


I'm curious - what kind of tincture do you make? We make chaga tincture.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

MorelMonkey said:


> btetzl50 that has been my experience for about 90% of my hunting so far. Perfect habitat, dead elm at the right stage, and not a damn morel, no cut stumps or even babies.
> 
> Either they are just spread really thin this year or it hasn't been warm enough for them to come up. Dude, I mean I've searched acre after acre of elm forest with nothing there.
> 
> Only 2 specific locations have yielded shrooms for me so far, probably about 50 or so of them, all on less than 100 sqft of dirt.


Still early in a lot of spot, but coming very quick


----------



## Kookiemonsta

I am getting antsy!
First year for me and I have been out a few times to no avail. I like seeing that you guys are finding them though! The first couple times were that nice week in April and I knew I was early.. but at this point it seems I should be seeing something. 

One question I have... are there certain trees you guys know of that DETER morels? For instance, Oak... say they hated Oaks... if a dead elm was then next to an oak would there be a lesser chance of finding one?
I have two areas that are mainly Elm forests I have been going to. Both are wet lands with mossy areas and plenty of downed trees. Not much elevation though. I have seen plenty of the little brown mushrooms as well as devils kettles... if I am seeing the devils kettles would that generally mean I am in a good area to be searching?

Any tips greatly appreciated!


----------



## MayMotherload

My first finds of the season


----------



## MayMotherload

I think we're a week from prime, I haven't been seeing much undergrowth.


----------



## HumongousFungus

Picked ~50 yellow and blacks between new ulm and mankato. I was wondering if anyone knows how i can keep them good until sunday when i head back to South Dakota. any ideas?


----------



## fluffhead2

HumongousFungus said:


> Picked ~50 yellow and blacks between new ulm and mankato. I was wondering if anyone knows how i can keep them good until sunday when i head back to South Dakota. any ideas?


 Just put them in a paper bag and place inside a cooler with ice in it.


----------



## MN Morel Dude

MorelMonkey said:


> Has anyone eaten these pheasant backs? Its crazy how they smell like watermelon rind.
> 
> View attachment 1459


I picked on this past weekend. Cut off the stem and peeled off the brown top. Cut it up into bite-sized pieces and sauteed in butter with garlic salt, and pepper. They were great! I agree with the watermelon rind smell. I've read that the pheasant back sometimes gets a bad name because people pick them too late when they are harder and they are tough and not so tasty. I'm telling you that this was really good and my eyes are peeled for them just a short distance behind the quest for the morel!


----------



## twisted minds

HumongousFungus said:


> Picked ~50 yellow and blacks between new ulm and mankato. I was wondering if anyone knows how i can keep them good until sunday when i head back to South Dakota. any ideas?


Don't wash or rinse them and do as recommended above, place in a paper bag and keep in fridge or cooler until you get home and are ready to prepare them, then slice in half lentghwise, rinse and proceed to cook as you wish.


----------



## HumongousFungus

fluffhead2 said:


> Just put them in a paper bag and place inside a cooler with ice in it.


THANK YOU =D


----------



## HumongousFungus

fun-guy said:


> Found my first batch last Tuesday,25 small greys, have been out 5 times now and haven`t got skunked yet, found 175 today and I figure its about 7 pounds or so, I would post pics but don't know how yet. I am around the Mankato area


 Thats great! are you looking down on the bottom road? I'm over here in courtland, found a lot near the river and even the floodplains. hiding in ivy and thistle. no BUCKTHORNS though


----------



## MN Morel Dude

Found these six little guys on a North facing slope behind my house this afternoon. The tree is alive and well. I've been checking the dead elms closer to my house, lower in the valley. These were higher up. I noticed them on my way back down after checking the top of the bluff. Slowed me to a crawl. I wasn't expecting anything until this weekend. I'm in the Winona area.

Also, I just spent 3 days with my students at an Environmental Learning Center and saw this little blonde on the edge of the trail. Since I was chaperoning and in the middle of a class I could not sniff around for more or any with size.


----------



## fun-guy

HumongousFungus said:


> Thats great! are you looking down on the bottom road? I'm over here in courtland, found a lot near the river and even the floodplains. hiding in ivy and thistle. no BUCKTHORNS though


No river bottoms for me, the mushrooms tend to get to gritty with all the sand even after rinsing them


----------



## buckthornman

Tincture rosemary and oregano helps with inflamation and anti- bacteral. Both great for teeth. what works best is morels and butter!!!! As far as getting upset about spots with great morel potential? Deal with it sporadic and everywhere you wouldn't exspect that a morels life. Moving at the speed of a mushroom. What a wonderful thing! Were early. I've picked countless years end of may and june. It isn't gonna be that late in the month. Check spots again and again persistance and perserverance you need them both. And listen to the damn info I give. I've been spoiling the beans for half a decade! Find some thorn gang or just give me a call buckthornman!


----------



## buckthornman

Uh ummm winona he/she said.bucky


----------



## HumongousFungus

fun-guy said:


> No river bottoms for me, the mushrooms tend to get to gritty with all the sand even after rinsing them


 So you're hitting south slopes? near creeks? or no water around. I live in blue earth county/nicollet county/brown county border. the cottonwood river is calling my name


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Hey bucky anything yet?


----------



## birdbrain92

Make sure to watch out for snakes this year! I was walking along the forest edge today and almost stepped on an eastern hognose which made it so angry it coiled up, hissed at me, then mimicked the behavior of a king cobra! Glad I didn't get bit sure would of been bad for the snake and bad for me.


----------



## birdbrain92

Found one Grey this year so far! Its going to be an awesome year but only God knows for sure how many days of warmer weather we need before that happens


----------



## birdbrain92

Im hunting in western Wisconsin and south east mn this year. I wish I was still in the military it sure would be nice to hit fort McCoy in a week


----------



## birdbrain92

Nice haul in winona bro!


MN morel dude


----------



## Shroom Sir lot

Found my first for the year. small so left to grow. West metro bottom of South East facing slope


----------



## fun-guy

HumongousFungus said:


> So you're hitting south slopes? near creeks? or no water around. I live in blue earth county/nicollet county/brown county border. the cottonwood river is calling my name


No water around where I am foraging, flat land for the most part, in the hills its a west facing slope and all near the edges (sunny area)


----------



## tundraking

Ok! Campers ready, bags are packed, more bug dope bought, Tomorrow 5am SE bound for the weekend! Good Luck All! I'll report back once I have cell service...


----------



## Is a Real New Man

2017, The Year of the Clusters


----------



## Isabell-5

Hey guys! I'm new to shroom hunting. Moved to Red Wing last year and need a hobby. A friend told me to go looking for morels. Any tips for a beginner? Wondering if I can go into basically any old woods and search. Maybe the bluffs if anyone is familiar with this area? I know to look for dead elm, that's about it. Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## buckthornman

Troop put it this way butter sales in my area are up. Only blacks bucky!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Isabell-5 said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to shroom hunting. Moved to Red Wing last year and need a hobby. A friend told me to go looking for morels. Any tips for a beginner? Wondering if I can go into basically any old woods and search. Maybe the bluffs if anyone is familiar with this area? I know to look for dead elm, that's about it. Thank you, much appreciated!


Just keep trying that's what I do. Any woods should work as long as there's a dead tree in them, but be sure to wear lots of bug repellent. Good Luck.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

buckthornman said:


> Troop put it this way butter sales in my area are up. Only blacks bucky!


Just interested in your comment about the butter sales? Guess its got something to do with you farmers. No luck for me yet, but anytime soon now would be appreciated. Good Luck.


----------



## MorelMonkey

I'm liking these clusters I'm finding. Hopefully a good sign for the year.


----------



## iland99

Hubbard County is on the board! Black morels up here. Checked an old faithful spot last night and found a few, hit 4 new spots and 3 produced - good start to the season! Picked 15 for a little snack and left a bunch to grow a little bigger.


----------



## mr_ minnesota

Isabell-5 said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to shroom hunting. Moved to Red Wing last year and need a hobby. A friend told me to go looking for morels. Any tips for a beginner? Wondering if I can go into basically any old woods and search. Maybe the bluffs if anyone is familiar with this area? I know to look for dead elm, that's about it. Thank you, much appreciated!


Your ability to spot good morel habitat will develop quickly if you put in the time. For a beginner being able to spot and identify dying elm trees is important. Being able to identify other types of vegetation properly is important as well. This will allow you to narrow down various habitat types to search for the elusive mushroom. I have found morels under multiple tree species and many different habitat types. Typically I have my best luck in locations that have fairly moist soil, usually moss is present. Other species I like to see include various ferns, jack in the pulpit, dutchman's breeches, and bloodroot to name only a few. Floodplains and Wet-Mesic Hardwood Forests are my favorite habitat types. If you really feel like nerding out look up MN Native Plant Community Systems. Here you will find habitat descriptions and typical plant species found within those communities(this information helps me narrow down areas to search for mushrooms). When I find mushrooms I typically take down a little info and throw in a pin of the location on my GPS. I find it useful to look back at that info. In conclusion spending as much time in the woods as possible is key. Become familiar with these systems that typically produce mushrooms, and never be surprised where you might find a morel. Good Luck the people on this forum are all very good resources ask many questions.


----------



## tundraking

Isabell-5 said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to shroom hunting. Moved to Red Wing last year and need a hobby. A friend told me to go looking for morels. Any tips for a beginner? Wondering if I can go into basically any old woods and search. Maybe the bluffs if anyone is familiar with this area? I know to look for dead elm, that's about it. Thank you, much appreciated!



Welcome Isabell! 
Like Mr Minnesota said, time in the woods, familiarize yourself with different plants and trees. 
Its early yet, but its happening out there! In your area, morels are popping, primarily early grays, but yellows are coming. Right now concentrate on sunnier south facing hills where the sun is warming the soil. The warmer it gets, morels will start popping on other hillsides and valleys as well. There's plenty of moisture this year, so "right now" you don't need to worry about finding wet low spots. Get out on those hillsides, check whichever is easier to get to first, if its lower parts of the hillsides then look there. If you're not finding any shrooms, move up the hill. Generally the higher spots start first in my experience, then quickly start downhill once the warm days start coming! 
Look for live, dying, dead elms to start, even any dying or dead tree is a good place to start learning. Morels grow from the ground, not the wood of the tree. Picture wood fairies sprinkling their magic dust on the forest floor around those trees. Slow down and take a longer look at these spots, morels are not that easy to spot, but once you do, your eyes will focus on them.
You have a lot of great area down there. Use the internet and DNR site to help find public lands you can go hunt. There are also apps for your phone that usually cost an annual fee, but are extremely useful combined with the GPS location services on cell phones these days.
Good Luck!


----------



## stilz

I went out for an hour and got plenty for dinner. I left a ton of them out there cause they're small. I found a new honey hole.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

tundraking said:


> Welcome Isabell!
> Like Mr Minnesota said, time in the woods, familiarize yourself with different plants and trees.
> Its early yet, but its happening out there! In your area, morels are popping, primarily early grays, but yellows are coming. Right now concentrate on sunnier south facing hills where the sun is warming the soil. The warmer it gets, morels will start popping on other hillsides and valleys as well. There's plenty of moisture this year, so "right now" you don't need to worry about finding wet low spots. Get out on those hillsides, check whichever is easier to get to first, if its lower parts of the hillsides then look there. If you're not finding any shrooms, move up the hill. Generally the higher spots start first in my experience, then quickly start downhill once the warm days start coming!
> Look for live, dying, dead elms to start, even any dying or dead tree is a good place to start learning. Morels grow from the ground, not the wood of the tree. Picture wood fairies sprinkling their magic dust on the forest floor around those trees. Slow down and take a longer look at these spots, morels are not that easy to spot, but once you do, your eyes will focus on them.
> You have a lot of great area down there. Use the internet and DNR site to help find public lands you can go hunt. There are also apps for your phone that usually cost an annual fee, but are extremely useful combined with the GPS location services on cell phones these days.
> Good Luck!


For God sake know the difference between a ash tree and a elm, will save you a lot of time


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I guess I replied on the wrong one kind of. Some things really weird happened today. Found 20 but the kicker is in all three spots I could not find the host tree. There was one way past prime actually tipping over with just a small patch of bark left on the bottom. The other spot was on a very steep hill where you could see water would run down it. No elm in sight and trust me I looked. I know other trees might hold some morels but truthfully I have really not seen that. Except for blacks of course.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Nice stilz . Ya it's on now. And I poked my finger in the ground all over and still moist. That can change in a hurry. We are looking good on that for kicking off the season tho


----------



## stilz

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Nice stilz . Ya it's on now. And I poked my finger in the ground all over and still moist. That can change in a hurry. We are looking good on that for kicking off the season tho


I think this will be the best year I've seen. So much moisture in the ground right now. I think were good. I just hope we get a little more rain in a week.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I don't know where you are at but metro should see rain mabey next Wednesday Thursday will be needed after this weekend. I agree could be my best year. Could be a twins year worst to first


----------



## stilz

I live on the border of Burnsville/Savage.


----------



## fun-guy

Dried my first batch today


----------



## fun-guy

They are getting bigger, was out for an hour and a half today and count was about a Hondo, maybe 5 pounds


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Still that area is know for a lot of good hot spots in that area, should be going good by the weekend. Fun guy is definitely having fun.


----------



## sarahrose

Found some at every park we went to today, but only picked them at one place..... very tiny babies out there right now.....


----------



## br5

It's interesting that they're coming on in twin cities while SE MN and SW WI are lagging. I've noticed that in previous years as well. I talked to a seller here and he was up last weekend to lower WI and bought 10lbs of small Grey's. Said some we're tiny. Moisture is good and temps are rising, could be banner year. Anything will be better than last year.


----------



## ihavenomorels

I'm hoping to hunt morels in Minneapolis area this weekend. Any ideas how they are doing there? I'd also be interested in suggestions on places to go look. Very new to this, please help!


----------



## fun-guy

Count them up, how many do you see, this dead elm produced 80 morels


----------



## stilz

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I guess I replied on the wrong one kind of. Some things really weird happened today. Found 20 but the kicker is in all three spots I could not find the host tree. There was one way past prime actually tipping over with just a small patch of bark left on the bottom. The other spot was on a very steep hill where you could see water would run down it. No elm in sight and trust me I looked. I know other trees might hold some morels but truthfully I have really not seen that. Except for blacks of course.


Any Mayapples around? That happens to me.


----------



## MN Morel Dude

Ok. I'm too lazy to look up what I ran across today so I'm posting pics and looking for your help. But first I'll share that I found 8 small greys and a blonde on a northern facing slope. 6 of them were the sames ones that I left yesterday. They were a little bigger but not much. Nothing large enough to pic. Going to try a couple of other spots this weekend. My spots are all on northern facing slopes so I'll be a few days later. That's ok. I pretty much have exclusive picking. Back to the pics. What am I dealing with here. I found a batch of them. I'm guessing a form of false morel but its simply a guess.


----------



## Isabell-5

mr_ minnesota said:


> Your ability to spot good morel habitat will develop quickly if you put in the time. For a beginner being able to spot and identify dying elm trees is important. Being able to identify other types of vegetation properly is important as well. This will allow you to narrow down various habitat types to search for the elusive mushroom. I have found morels under multiple tree species and many different habitat types. Typically I have my best luck in locations that have fairly moist soil, usually moss is present. Other species I like to see include various ferns, jack in the pulpit, dutchman's breeches, and bloodroot to name only a few. Floodplains and Wet-Mesic Hardwood Forests are my favorite habitat types. If you really feel like nerding out look up MN Native Plant Community Systems. Here you will find habitat descriptions and typical plant species found within those communities(this information helps me narrow down areas to search for mushrooms). When I find mushrooms I typically take down a little info and throw in a pin of the location on my GPS. I find it useful to look back at that info. In conclusion spending as much time in the woods as possible is key. Become familiar with these systems that typically produce mushrooms, and never be surprised where you might find a morel. Good Luck the people on this forum are all very good resources ask many questions.


Thank you! Lots of info, very helpful.


----------



## Isabell-5

tundraking said:


> Welcome Isabell!
> Like Mr Minnesota said, time in the woods, familiarize yourself with different plants and trees.
> Its early yet, but its happening out there! In your area, morels are popping, primarily early grays, but yellows are coming. Right now concentrate on sunnier south facing hills where the sun is warming the soil. The warmer it gets, morels will start popping on other hillsides and valleys as well. There's plenty of moisture this year, so "right now" you don't need to worry about finding wet low spots. Get out on those hillsides, check whichever is easier to get to first, if its lower parts of the hillsides then look there. If you're not finding any shrooms, move up the hill. Generally the higher spots start first in my experience, then quickly start downhill once the warm days start coming!
> Look for live, dying, dead elms to start, even any dying or dead tree is a good place to start learning. Morels grow from the ground, not the wood of the tree. Picture wood fairies sprinkling their magic dust on the forest floor around those trees. Slow down and take a longer look at these spots, morels are not that easy to spot, but once you do, your eyes will focus on them.
> You have a lot of great area down there. Use the internet and DNR site to help find public lands you can go hunt. There are also apps for your phone that usually cost an annual fee, but are extremely useful combined with the GPS location services on cell phones these days.
> Good Luck!


 Thank you!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I agree br5. Love this moister. Sahara rose good for you. How long you up for?. I found some good size yellows today not huge but great color.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

stilz said:


> Any Mayapples around? That happens to me.


No may apples


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

MN Morel Dude said:


> Ok. I'm too lazy to look up what I ran across today so I'm posting pics and looking for your help. But first I'll share that I found 8 small greys and a blonde on a northern facing slope. 6 of them were the sames ones that I left yesterday. They were a little bigger but not much. Nothing large enough to pic. Going to try a couple of other spots this weekend. My spots are all on northern facing slopes so I'll be a few days later. That's ok. I pretty much have exclusive picking. Back to the pics. What am I dealing with here. I found a batch of them. I'm guessing a form of false morel but its simply a guess.


False morel. Wish I could spell it. Saw those the first couple years and a lot of half frees, never see the false ones anymore, wierd


----------



## twisted minds

MN Morel Dude said:


> Ok. I'm too lazy to look up what I ran across today so I'm posting pics and looking for your help. But first I'll share that I found 8 small greys and a blonde on a northern facing slope. 6 of them were the sames ones that I left yesterday. They were a little bigger but not much. Nothing large enough to pic. Going to try a couple of other spots this weekend. My spots are all on northern facing slopes so I'll be a few days later. That's ok. I pretty much have exclusive picking. Back to the pics. What am I dealing with here. I found a batch of them. I'm guessing a form of false morel but its simply a guess.


That's gyromitra esculenta, aka the beefsteak mushroom. Some claim edible, but due to differing levels of a poisonous chemical they contain which varies from locations, most stay away as they can cause varying levels of adominal issues to even death if enough consumed. I pass and stick to the well known safe consumables.


----------



## MN Morel Dude

twisted minds said:


> That's gyromitra esculenta, aka the beefsteak mushroom. Some claim edible, but due to differing levels of a poisonous chemical they contain which varies from locations, most stay away as they can cause varying levels of adominal issues to even death if enough consumed. I pass and stick to the well known safe consumables.


Thank you and Shroomtrooper also. I have no plans of trying them out. I'll stick to morels and pheasant backs.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Looks like fun guy is killing it? Nice job. I like the high resolution pics better. It helps having fast internet. I am glad to hear that everybody else is having good luck out there also. Sorry about the tooth, hopefully the Vicodin will help you spot the morels easier. I have been working some crazy hours at work and haven't had a chance to get out since Monday. That's all right though. I took tomorrow off. Dedicating a whole day. I will be checking all of my spots and maybe find a few more. I want to find some ramps since I am an onion junkie. I will refer to pics from here. Happy hunting to all.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Well get a mess big rob, I am just waiting to go down to Lake city and play some golf and hit spots all the way down, life is good. Can't believe oldelm is working. He will have the last laugh he has a mess of days off comming up.


----------



## sw hunter

i got about 25 nice greys today. all on the edge of open areas so plenty of sun. a few were small yellows, and out in open grassy areas of full sun. checked some known spots in the woods, and nothing. too cold, but they are coming!!


----------



## stilz

I forgot to post this earlier. The fiddle forest! Like 40 yards of them in one spot lol.


----------



## Jesskunkinaround

Finally.... Third times the charm. Gave up on location and tried different area on a whim. Sometimes it works! Only setback was the sun disappearing, see what I missed tomorrow! Shout out to fun guy


----------



## Shroomette

Shroomette here, been busy, new spots, old ones, scattered, all in sunny perimeters, outside the tree line in the grass. I have seen some clumps,6 or 7, but mostly scouts, far from host tree, twin cities area, I have 100+, and they taste really good. Giving some away, and leaving tinies to grow. Only 1 tick and it wasn't even on me yet!! Good hunting everyone, this is what we wait for all year.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

View media item 33
Found my first honey hole. 50+ next to one tree. So awesome. Totaled about 75 Tuesday. Only about 35 today. Hope I can find some more spots this weekend.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Taking a road trip today with my son who I just woke up, he is not a early riser like all teenagers but he is dealing with it knowing how excited I am. Wonderfull morning, beautifull. We will be hitting a lot of new spots we have never been to. On the fly, hope we get lucky. Couple spots I scouted last week hopefully we can get there. Then we are playing a round of golf. Lake City, or Cannon Falls, Mt Frontenac, who knows. Life is good.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Nice I Heart, sure is exciting finding the first honey hole. I have heard stories in the sixties and seventies of these enormous honey holes they would find, huge dead Elms everyware can you imagine?


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Thanks S.Trooper I wish the same to you and your kid too. Nice find IHeart, patience is a virtue. And like shroomette said, we wait all year for this. Make the best of it!


----------



## Trumz

Hiya Isabell - There is a area called Hay Creek a few miles so. of Red Wing. Its managed by the MN DNR and is 1500 acres of hardwoods. There are many trails cut thru the area. You can get a map thru the DNR web site. I have picked morel from Hay Creek. Also get to know what a dead elm looks like. In your browser search, Pics of Dead Elm and you should be able to get pics. Also get a Field Guide of Trees of MN. This will be helpful in getting to recognize elm and other potential shroom hosting tress. The woods in the spring time comes alive from the deep sleep of winter and is an amazing place to be. Not many bugs, no heat and humidity, and the wild flowers are abundant. 
Get to know what a lilac is. When lilacs are bloomin, time to start shroomin.
Get some permethrin and treat your shrooming clothes. Repel, in the gold can, blue top is a good product.
Have fun, good luck and report back in when you find your first morel.


----------



## MorelMonkey

Hey Stilz,

You live very close to me, probably hitting some of the same spots. I am on the other side of 35 though but not by much. Do you tend to stick around the Savage, Burnsville area? Have you tried the Louisville Swamp area yet? It's a little far away for me but I keep looking at that area thinking it might be good.
BTW, I think I ran into you at a a hunting spot recently... maybe...


----------



## stilz

MorelMonkey said:


> Hey Stilz,
> 
> You live very close to me, probably hitting some of the same spots. I am on the other side of 35 though but not by much. Do you tend to stick around the Savage, Burnsville area? Have you tried the Louisville Swamp area yet? It's a little far away for me but I keep looking at that area thinking it might be good.
> BTW, I think I ran into you at a a hunting spot recently... maybe...


I stick around here more than I travel, but I go south then north usually once a year for a weekend each. I've been down there several times, but haven't found much. It wasn't primetime though so I don't wanna say its bad. I bet they are some very nice ones popping down there.


----------



## HumongousFungus

Signs that your morels aren't good enough to fry up anymore?


----------



## fluffhead2

Went out hunting with a buddy today in Saint Paul and we found a bunch of small yellows and small greys. Didn't have to do any searching either because they stuck out so much. Only found a few big enough to pick so we left a whole bunch. Yes, I know we took a risk for others to find them by leaving them there.

In 5 - 6 days you will be running into the things in SUNNY spots like the palce we were today. It's going to be a good season.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

What a trip found 109. Dumb lunch know. Had my son walk the dog when we came home, when he came back I said we filled the dehydrator. He said you got room for these, and handed me 9 more. It's been crazy.


----------



## stilz

I'm waiting til Sunday to revisit my new spot. They should be nice and plump by then.


----------



## little fish

Found three greys this morning in my back yard. My first this year.


----------



## br5

We called them elephant ears. I'd eaten quite a few when I was in my 20s. Probably the best mushroom I've ever had after morels. We obviously didn't know about their toxicity back then. Feel like I dodged a bullet now.


MN Morel Dude said:


> Ok. I'm too lazy to look up what I ran across today so I'm posting pics and looking for your help. But first I'll share that I found 8 small greys and a blonde on a northern facing slope. 6 of them were the sames ones that I left yesterday. They were a little bigger but not much. Nothing large enough to pic. Going to try a couple of other spots this weekend. My spots are all on northern facing slopes so I'll be a few days later. That's ok. I pretty much have exclusive picking. Back to the pics. What am I dealing with here. I found a batch of them. I'm guessing a form of false morel but its simply a guess.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Had a decent day today. At the very beginning my cat like reflexes kicked in to avoid a major disaster. I was dropping into a steep 30'/40' ravine to check where I found 10 a week prior. I got caught up in some old barb wire that was abandoned just laying there. It tore up my ankle, jeans and socks. I am fortunate to avoid tripping and the falling down into the ravine. I eventually found 50. Hit a flush of blondes up on a ridge top. Some I had to pass. It was awesome though. Then found a good dozen down in the bottoms. I was on the main trail moving deeper from the car. One caught the corner of my eye. They were hiding in a foot plant growth. Over all for six hours not too bad. A lot of work though work the valleys and ravines.


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> What a trip found 109. Dumb lunch know. Had my son walk the dog when we came home, when he came back I said we filled the dehydrator. He said you got room for these, and handed me 9 more. It's been crazy.


WAY to GO TROOPER, persistence pays, glad you're into them, looking like Ya timed your vacation just right this year. It must be close now, haven't heard a word outta BUCKTHORN man, so he may have gotten lost, or arrested again??


----------



## Lee Valsvik

Found in Stillwater yesterday!


----------



## br5

bigrobshroommn said:


> Had a decent day today. At the very beginning my cat like reflexes kicked in to avoid a major disaster. I was dropping into a steep 30'/40' ravine to check where I found 10 a week prior. I got caught up in some old barb wire that was abandoned just laying there. It tore up my ankle, jeans and socks. I am fortunate to avoid tripping and the falling down into the ravine. I eventually found 50. Hit a flush of blondes up on a ridge top. Some I had to pass. It was awesome though. Then found a good dozen down in the bottoms. I was on the main trail moving deeper from the car. One caught the corner of my eye. They were hiding in a foot plant growth. Over all for six hours not too bad. A lot of work though work the valleys and ravines.


Really like the pictures of the woods bigrob, can't wait to be it absorbing all the smells and sounds of nature in the spring. Don't think some folks understand the hours and sacrfice with barbed wire you invested to find morels.


----------



## br5

stcroix rob said:


> WAY to GO TROOPER, persistence pays, glad you're into them, looking like Ya timed your vacation just right this year. It must be close now, haven't heard a word outta BUCKTHORN man, so he may have gotten lost, or arrested again??


----------



## br5

stcroix rob said:


> WAY to GO TROOPER, persistence pays, glad you're into them, looking like Ya timed your vacation just right this year. It must be close now, haven't heard a word outta BUCKTHORN man, so he may have gotten lost, or arrested again??


 Or it could be that Buckthorn is up to his ankles in the mother load.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Yes when one is quit, there on to something usually. Couple sports I checked this morning are getting dry.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Yes when one is quit, there on to something usually. Couple sports I checked this morning are getting dry.


Oh, do you want more rain? I don't like the mud, and drippy tree's.


----------



## sw hunter

i mowed my lawn this morning and discovered i was mowing mushrooms!! i saw the first one, slammed on the brake thinking what the hell, and when i got off to look i saw that i had already hit about six, and ten or so more got picked. this was in an area with only a couple box elder trees, not an elm in sight, and never seen them before. it just goes to show the golden rule of morels is...there are no rules. there are where they shouldnt be, and they arnt where they should be. i looked a bit last night, and still have not found any in deep woods. only areas that get good sun


----------



## buckthornman

stcroix rob said:


> WAY to GO TROOPER, persistence pays, glad you're into them, looking like Ya timed your vacation just right this year. It must be close now, haven't heard a word outta BUCKTHORN man, so he may have gotten lost, or arrested again??


Buckthornman very busy. Must hunt morels for it is time to hunt not talk about how bucking great it's been. Must go now into the thoooorrrn!!! Bucky


----------



## br5

Heading up Wednesday morning at 4am. Should be in the woods by 12 noon. Weather looks to be perfect, it's actually a little warmer there than in Indiana. Counting the hours. Here's a picture of a bigfoot from a couple years ago.


----------



## morelgirl0221

Going out for the first time this year in South central minnesota... wish us luck!


----------



## Old Elm

morelgirl0221 said:


> Going out for the first time this year in South central minnesota... wish us luck!


Good Luck.


----------



## doobnshroom

Found one small grey in rice county yesterday after a few hours of scanning. A little disappointed.
Went to Murphy Hanrehan in the afternoon and saw 2 chaps with about 15 in each bag. They said most they'd found were starting to dry. Still took a little walk around the north end of the park but came up with nothing.
Hopefully my go to spots will be flush next weekend. They are very shady valleys so I think it's top early yet. Might try Murphy again today.

Way to go on all you getting those good hauls! I'm hoping to have one in time


----------



## Morel Bandit

2 lbs yesterday on all s facing and se facing, hope my valley spots get goin!!


----------



## fun gus

doobnshroom said:


> Found one small black in rice county yesterday after a few hours of scanning. A little disappointed.
> Went to Murphy Hanrehan in the afternoon and saw 2 chaps with about 15 in each bag. They said most they'd found were starting to dry. Still took a little walk around the north end of the park but came up with nothing.
> Hopefully my go to spots will be flush next weekend. They are very shady valleys so I think it's top early yet. Might try Murphy again today.
> 
> Way to go on all you getting those good hauls! I'm hoping to have one in time


 I'm from Iowa season has been good. We get gray's and yellows but I have an elm, cedar , hickory spot that I've been getting blacks since the 80's. The picture is a yellow and a black. The gray's are never as white on the inside as these I call black. Just curious what species it is and if this is what your blacks look like. The picture I see posted from doobnshroom looks pretty much like the gray's around here as the ridges are blondish


----------



## doobnshroom

fun gus said:


> View attachment 1609
> I'm from Iowa season has been good. We get gray's and yellows but I have an elm, cedar , hickory spot that I've been getting blacks since the 80's. The picture is a yellow and a black. The gray's are never as white on the inside as these I call black. Just curious what species it is and if this is what your blacks look like. The picture I see posted from doobnshroom looks pretty much like the gray's around here as the ridges are blondish


Yeah mine is very much a grey. I'll go back and edit.


----------



## morelgirl0221

Only came out with 2 smaller grey and a bunch of ramps. This was a new spot for us as the spot we usually go to was flooded over by the river. We found a pheasant back, which neither of us has eaten before... any suggestions?


----------



## Rat1989




----------



## tundraking

Got back from the SE MN. Walked our tails off in areas that are pretty remote. Came away with 50, majority grays and most came from one spot. It definitely looks early out there. I think its going to be at least another week down there before it takes off.


----------



## Rat1989

would like to thank the guy who said to look on sunny south facing slopes with moss .

found these in 2 hours of hunting this morning in Renville co.
totally scratched up by the thorns; only 1 tic
my original spots in the woods are still not producing either
by the way last year I posted on this site as chase but lost all my info and changed email address so was easiest to create new account


----------



## Trumz

Got back from a rocket run to sw wi near Bangor. 3 of us got around 150. Most fresh but some getting dry. Sunny slopes were the best. Need rain. SE Mn later this week.


----------



## Old Elm

Trumz said:


> Got back from a rocket run to sw wi near Bangor. 3 of us got around 150. Most fresh but some getting dry. Sunny slopes were the best. Need rain. SE Mn later this week.


Good to hear you ran into them, that's quiet a drive but worth it. Congrat's!!
"buckthornman & Shroomtrooper" being awfully quiet, that's usually a good sign that things maybe happening!!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Glad that I am hearing reports of good finds. For those still hungry for a good haul, keep hard at it. Haven't been out since Friday. Have a field trip with my daughter tomorrow in the morning and back into the woods in the afternoon Good luck to all.


----------



## MN Morel Dude

morelgirl0221 said:


> Only came out with 2 smaller grey and a bunch of ramps. This was a new spot for us as the spot we usually go to was flooded over by the river. We found a pheasant back, which neither of us has eaten before... any suggestions?


http://halfpintfarmers.blogspot.com/2008/05/pheasantback-mushrooms.html

I attached a link that I found useful for pheasant backs. I just tried them out this year for the first time and found them to be very good. However, make sure you cut away any of the mushroom that is tough or you will be spitting some out as you eat. I have found that you will end up cutting away a good portion of the mushroom and only cooking up the tender outside parts unless they are very fresh.


----------



## HumongousFungus

Last hunt in south central mn before going to Sd/Mn border, got ~9 pounds in three days. River bottom, flat areas, open canopy. Plenty of prime elms. Anyone know of good morel areas in sw MN?


----------



## Morel Bandit

MN Morel Dude said:


> http://halfpintfarmers.blogspot.com/2008/05/pheasantback-mushrooms.html
> 
> I attached a link that I found useful for pheasant backs. I just tried them out this year for the first time and found them to be very good. However, make sure you cut away any of the mushroom that is tough or you will be spitting some out as you eat. I have found that you will end up cutting away a good portion of the mushroom and only cooking up the tender outside parts unless they are very fresh.


 Usually just run the knife making a 3/4'' strip all the way around...rest is too tough usually!


----------



## MN Morel Dude

Morel Bandit said:


> Usually just run the knife making a 3/4'' strip all the way around...rest is too tough usually!


I'm learning the hard way. I ended up with a lot of good mushroom but I also had some tough pieces. I'm glad I didn't share this batch with anyone besides my wife.


----------



## morelgirl0221

Thanks for the info!


----------



## LoHaze

First time posting. Been following for a few years now. Got into some nice ones on Friday, picked 103 total. 69 of them came from 1 tree, my best haul ever


----------



## Mike voelker

I went out Sunday for 3 hrs in west metro. No morels. Found plenty of dead elms but found most of dirt plenty dry. Later in day found a creek area with moss and moist soil. Lots of rakes that I harvested. So didn't go home empty handed.


----------



## Mike voelker

LoHaze said:


> First time posting. Been following for a few years now. Got into some nice ones on Friday, picked 103 total. 69 of them came from 1 tree, my best haul ever


Hey loHaze. Curious as to the part of the state you found them. South or central?


----------



## LoHaze

Mike voelker said:


> Hey loHaze. Curious as to the part of the state you found them. South or central?


Some private land in Dakota county


----------



## Mike voelker

LoHaze said:


> Some private land in Dakota county


Thanks. Reassuring that they are out there!


----------



## jg010682

Found these yesterday no morels though


----------



## jg010682

Found these yesterday


----------



## iland99

We had a really good weekend this past weekend in northern MN. Picked just under 11 lbs of black morels between Saturday and Sunday. Too many to count individually so I weighed 50 of them, the math says we picked about 850 between the two days! We're set for the year. 18 dehydrator trays full and still have some left over for morel pucks.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Holy hell. I'm beyond jealous!! I'll be out in northern MN this weekend.


----------



## Apothicred

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Also, if anyone wants to hunt together that's be fun. I'm still a bit green and this is only my second year hunting. Not trying to steal anyone's spot so if you want to scout some new terrain that is fine by me. It's all new to me anyways.


 I'm new too to the se area hit me up


----------



## buckthornman

Scratches and scraps and more scratches and more thorns then you know. See ya in the thorn. Ouch sunofa;6&5* bow down you damn thorns!!!!! Buckthornman.....


----------



## birdbrain92

Picked 0.68 pounds today
Picked 0.67 pounds yesterday
And picked 2.1 pounds two days ago.
I think its shaping up to be a decent year
So far spent 8 hours total doing it

I found mine on
Southern slopes
Bottom of the slope
Tops of slopes
I walked probably 20 miles so far this season.
Oh well ill do better tommorow morning.


I am near winona mn


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

sw hunter said:


> i mowed my lawn this morning and discovered i was mowing mushrooms!! i saw the first one, slammed on the brake thinking what the hell, and when i got off to look i saw that i had already hit about six, and ten or so more got picked. this was in an area with only a couple box elder trees, not an elm in sight, and never seen them before. it just goes to show the golden rule of morels is...there are no rules. there are where they shouldnt be, and they arnt where they should be. i looked a bit last night, and still have not found any in deep woods. only areas that get good sun


Oh say now there that's really something, wish they grew in my yard too!! Did you put seeds out in your yard last year or two?


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

birdbrain92 said:


> Picked 0.68 pounds today
> Picked 0.67 pounds yesterday
> And picked 2.1 pounds two days ago.
> I think its shaping up to be a decent year
> So far spent 8 hours total doing it
> 
> I found mine on
> Southern slopes
> Bottom of the slope
> Tops of slopes
> I walked probably 20 miles so far this season.
> Oh well ill do better tommorow morning.
> 
> 
> I am near winona mn


Thank you for the information, I'm in Wisconsin, and we had a good rain last night to help .


----------



## LoHaze

sw hunter said:


> i mowed my lawn this morning and discovered i was mowing mushrooms!! i saw the first one, slammed on the brake thinking what the hell, and when i got off to look i saw that i had already hit about six, and ten or so more got picked. this was in an area with only a couple box elder trees, not an elm in sight, and never seen them before. it just goes to show the golden rule of morels is...there are no rules. there are where they shouldnt be, and they arnt where they should be. i looked a bit last night, and still have not found any in deep woods. only areas that get good sun


Was up at the cabin on Saturday and found these growing in the yard. We have a big patch of moss in the yard, a couple years ago I started dumping the crumbs in the moss. Counted almost 50 of them growing, some we're small than a pencil eraser.


----------



## MorelMonkey

Looked through a lot of deep woods near Albert Lea are with no luck. Found the ones in the picture all in the outskits of the woods where sun/temps must be higher. Nothing yet has shown itself in the covered canopy areas and now I am in a panic thinking we are still early or I missed the boat.

Anyone else find good batches in the deep woods yet? And not in a clearing or forest edges?









LoHaze that is an awesome picture BTW and an awesome looking area. I hope I can find some mossy areas like that this week. Almost all my morels this year have been growing directly out of moss.


----------



## tonkadad

I have hit my local west metro spots twice in the last week, including Monday afternoon, and nothing. Very dry ground. My hope is last nights rain will spur a growth, and going to hit my spot near Cologne on Saturday. Best of luck!


----------



## Rat1989

MorelMonkey said:


> Looked through a lot of deep woods near Albert Lea are with no luck. Found the ones in the picture all in the outskits of the woods where sun/temps must be higher. Nothing yet has shown itself in the covered canopy areas and now I am in a panic thinking we are still early or I missed the boat.
> 
> Anyone else find good batches in the deep woods yet? And not in a clearing or forest edges?
> View attachment 1716
> 
> 
> 
> LoHaze that is an awesome picture BTW and an awesome looking area. I hope I can find some mossy areas like that this week. Almost all my morels this year have been growing directly out of moss.



still have not found them in the deep covered woods
rained here last night so by Saturday it should be good hunting.
ill post up if I find them under the heavy canopy conditions.
just a matter of time I suspect.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I have found some on the north facing hills a lot. Why? It does not dry out as much. Nothing in deep woods yet


----------



## jg010682

Found these today and still left plenty in the woods no morels yet though even though i walked a lot of woods


----------



## buckthornman

Troopski I don't know what's going on north hills? No deep wood action here either. Actually the find today was not low land but just right elevation. If that makes sense. Around nice size dead elms. Both elms on outside of woods by a half foot and both facing south. Fun none the less both public places. Buckthorn got his timing right! Yeehaaw. See ya in the ticks and pricks gang. Bucky


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

buckthornman said:


> Troopski I don't know what's going on north hills? No deep wood action here either. Actually the find today was not low land but just right elevation. If that makes sense. Around nice size dead elms. Both elms on outside of woods by a half foot and both facing south. Fun none the less both public places. Buckthorn got his timing right! Yeehaaw. See ya in the ticks and pricks gang. Bucky


Oh now that's funny. How many did you find bucky?


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Friday my big finds were on top of SE faced ridge and down in a flat with moderate sunshine in a foot of plant growth. I have started to watch the plant growth on the forest floor as a key where to look (sunlight exposure). Yesterday I stopped at the private honey and only found 5, it was super dry. Moved on to a prospect spot and found 11. At that prospect spot there were many many elms with no morels, just an endless amount of pheasant backs. Also saw some peckerhead half free morels. It was my first sighting of them this season. Nothing in the deep woods yet and nothing like major hauls in the past. At least always leaving with enough to keep the belly full and some to share. Time has been limited to a hour or two here and there and just maybe a quick peek into the woods during lunch breaks. I did find a cluster last week on a ridge top N faced dropping into the next ravine. Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## birdbrain92

I found 5 pounds today actually technically yesterday but I walked probably 10 miles or more


----------



## Chicken Lips

Need rain!!! First find last Wednesday. Decent size. South facing slopes with sparse vegetation has now dried out. Looking for moist areas with cover was better on Saturday. Been out twice, got about 50 each time. Southeastern Mn. Hills are getting steeper every year!!


----------



## mzter shroom

Finally!!! Found some morels!!! These were in one of my trusted spots buckthorn everywhere outskirts plenty of sun some drying out. Found several in deep woods however they are 1" 2" tall so left them to grow. We need rain.


----------



## mzter shroom

Beauts


----------



## MorelMonkey

Found a bunch last night that were almost entirely dry. Don't even have to use the dehydrater! Rain seems imperative now for things to change.

Here's a pic of some of the poor souls. So sad.


----------



## morelgirl0221

Came out with around 10 pounds yesterday in renville county. Going out again on Sunday.


----------



## buckthornman

Rain where are you? And owl I never pick and tell! Some I got some. A lot of micro mushrooms out there. Not a good sign. Please rain please. Buckthornman.


----------



## stilz

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I have found some on the north facing hills a lot. Why? It does not dry out as much. Nothing in deep woods yet


Same. Lowlands and north slopes are what has moisture left.


----------



## hockeybias

I found 44 medium sized greys last night about 25 minutes northwest of Minneapolis. They were west facing in wooded area (but not a super dense wooded area). They were in very good shape.


----------



## fluffhead2

Found just over a pound of yellows today (southern facing hills that get plenty of sun). Some of them are monsters. The rain last night was really good for the metro area.

Saw two fellow shroomers tramping through one of my spots this morning. I guess it's no longer 'my spot'. I just wish they knew how to respect the ecosystem and not rip up the vegetation and trample the brush (I know this because I watched them, they didn't even see me). That's the way it goes sometimes.


----------



## btetzl50

fluffhead2 said:


> Found just over a pound of yellows today (southern facing hills that get plenty of sun). Some of them are monsters. The rain last night was really good for the metro area.
> 
> Saw two fellow shroomers tramping through one of my spots this morning. I guess it's no longer 'my spot'. I just wish they knew how to respect the ecosystem and not rip up the vegetation and trample the brush (I know this because I watched them, they didn't even see me). That's the way it goes sometimes.


No kidding, I'd rather not leave a trail to elms or honey hole trees.

I found my first last Thursday at the end of the day, getting bummed about nothing but ramps all day and then finding 30 or so effing false morels and wanting to stomp them all! A lot of little blacks and greys. Some super teeny. All from an previous spot. Nothing at all in any new areas for me.


----------



## br5

Arrived today and only got about 3-1/2 hours in before rain chased us out. Ended up with 7lbs. NW side, lower 1/3 of hill, in open areas with out dense canopy. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Found 48 today big ones on So facing slopes. A lot of babies on North side. Should be picking for another 2 weeks I hope.


----------



## sw hunter

68 yesterday, 33 today. still all medium size, mostly got some sun, still nothing on a couple of my best deep woods spots. i too, hope theres a couple weeks left for some heat and rain!


----------



## mustachio

Great find last weekend, spots from last year seem to be late or really suffering from high water levels. Anyway, we made a video we're pretty fond of, watch it if you want and don't if you don't. Great finds and a good idea of where we're at in the season near the metro area:


----------



## morchella ed

Found these last week...May 5. Some were pretty big (17 under a really southeast sloped elm) and looked like they'd been out at least 10 days. One tree had 87 that was tucked back more in the woods. All around Northfield.


----------



## morchella ed

Onion pic is from western suburbs (5/7). middle pic is from rochester area (5/8) and slanted sharpie pic is from Red wing area (5/8)


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

morchella ed great finds, thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

I saw a bunch of people picking ferns heads yesterday, and just was wondering if there is an accurate way to know which kind is safe to eat?


----------



## morchella ed

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> I saw a bunch of people picking ferns heads yesterday, and just was wondering if there is an accurate way to know which kind is safe to eat?


Yes, there is only one (far as I know) indisputably safe fern to eat: the Ostrich Fern. Mostly, except far north, that is all unfurled I would bet. Ostrich ferns have a groove down the inner stem, much like celery. Bracken ferns are also edible, though they contain small amounts of carcinogens. Pics of a great meal I had last week with ostrich ferns and morels. pasta tossed in a homemade garlic mustard/nettle pesto. Mmmmm! Here's a link to a great discussion on Bracken ferns: http://honest-food.net/bracken-fern-edible/


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

morcella ed, thank you for the awesome information, and the nice pictures. Guess you can cook too!!


----------



## MN Morel Dude

Picked approximately 60 with a friend over a couple of hours on a southern-facing slope. Seemed to be the best right across the middle elevation but that is where the most elms happened to be. Morels near the top were drying out. The pic is missing a few that we gave to the land owner. He doesn't pick any himself but is excited when we bring him some. Definitely worth it.


----------



## Rumpelshroomskin

Relatively new to morel







hunting. Spots that produced in the past are proving empty so far this spring. I have been out twice in the past week in central Scott county and the soil is dry. What area of Minnesota have adequate soil moisture? I was lucky enough to snap this photo of a wild turkey nest.


----------



## codymn

iland99 said:


> We had a really good weekend this past weekend in northern MN. Picked just under 11 lbs of black morels between Saturday and Sunday. Too many to count individually so I weighed 50 of them, the math says we picked about 850 between the two days! We're set for the year. 18 dehydrator trays full and still have some left over for morel pucks.
> 
> View attachment 1682



How far north? Is it dead elms as well? or pines? or popples?

Cody


----------



## buckthornman

Hey rumpleforskin you should of grabbed 2 for breakfast! Plenty of them damn morel eating turkeys out there now anyhow. Well back to the thorns. Goodluck everyone. Buckthornman


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

buckthornman said:


> Hey rumpleforskin you should of grabbed 2 for breakfast! Plenty of them damn morel eating turkeys out there now anyhow. Well back to the thorns. Goodluck everyone. Buckthornman


Are you finding any yet? How about a picture or two would be nice to see what those do look like,cause I never seen blacks ones before.


----------



## Dtails

I found 2. one black and other yellow the other day in Benton country.. Seems like things are just starting to turn around. A guy found 30 in his back yard in town. I'm still waiting to find my honey hole!!


----------



## buckthornman

Happy morel mothers day to all them wonderful moms out there! Buckthornman


----------



## br5

After first day out I thought this could be banner year. Hunted 8hrs on thursday and came out with only 3lbs. Weekenders had really went pretty far in. Hunted 7hrs on Friday and covered 8 miles for 2 more lbs. So 2017 yielded 12lbs, 0 ticks, and three days with my 20 yr. old son, I'd call that a success. Woods looks good in low areas if you get some rain. Got some nice pics of a good patch. Site having upload problems right now, I'll try later.


----------



## elokoe

Hey everyone! I'm new to hunting morels and was curious if people have had much luck near the Rochester area so far? Any pointers would be much appreciated! Snapped a quick picture of this one found north of Rochester near the Zumbro river a few days ago.


----------



## Frango

tundraking said:


> Welcome Isabell!
> Like Mr Minnesota said, time in the woods, familiarize yourself with different plants and trees.
> Its early yet, but its happening out there! In your area, morels are popping, primarily early grays, but yellows are coming. Right now concentrate on sunnier south facing hills where the sun is warming the soil. The warmer it gets, morels will start popping on other hillsides and valleys as well. There's plenty of moisture this year, so "right now" you don't need to worry about finding wet low spots. Get out on those hillsides, check whichever is easier to get to first, if its lower parts of the hillsides then look there. If you're not finding any shrooms, move up the hill. Generally the higher spots start first in my experience, then quickly start downhill once the warm days start coming!
> Look for live, dying, dead elms to start, even any dying or dead tree is a good place to start learning. Morels grow from the ground, not the wood of the tree. Picture wood fairies sprinkling their magic dust on the forest floor around those trees. Slow down and take a longer look at these spots, morels are not that easy to spot, but once you do, your eyes will focus on them.
> You have a lot of great area down there. Use the internet and DNR site to help find public lands you can go hunt. There are also apps for your phone that usually cost an annual fee, but are extremely useful combined with the GPS location services on cell phones these days.
> Good Luck!


 Hey Tund,

What kind of apps do you use that cost an annual fee? 
thanks
A LONG time morel hunter!!


----------



## fluffhead2

Filled all eight of my dehydrator trays with yellow morels that I picked yesterday (found in St. Paul). I'm satisfied with that so I am done for the season. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Frango

fluffhead2 said:


> Filled all eight of my dehydrator trays with yellow morels that I picked yesterday (found in St. Paul). I'm satisfied with that so I am done for the season. Good luck to you all!


Glad to hear! What apps were you talking about (paid or unpaid) that gave you info good for finding morels?
thanks


----------



## fluffhead2

Frango said:


> Glad to hear! What apps were you talking about (paid or unpaid) that gave you info good for finding morels?
> thanks


 Apps? Just learn to identify trees that morels are known to 'grow on' and go out in the woods and look for dead or dying trees of those kinds. You have to go out and search for morels. They don't find themselves. Also, if you find a spot where they grow, don't tell anyone where it is.


----------



## tundraking

The app I use obviously doesnt tell you where to find morels... but that would be cool, right?! It helps identify lands that you may not know about. Its like using google earth, but it has map overlays like public/gov lands, private land ownership info, roadways, possible access points via roads or foot paths, etc... and you can drop pins and name them, write notes, change the pin emblem to match what its for, even attach pictures associated with that spot. It also uses your phone gps to show you exactly where you are, which helps you get to those spots you think might be good or maybe you want to mark for a later scouting trip. I use it for hunting, fishing, hiking, foraging, you name it. Its called "onxmaps hunt" it costs $30 a year per state. Well worth it for all my hobbies!


----------



## fluffhead2

tundraking said:


> The app I use obviously doesnt tell you where to find morels... but that would be cool, right?! It helps identify lands that you may not know about. Its like using google earth, but it has map overlays like public/gov lands, private land ownership info, roadways, possible access points via roads or foot paths, etc... and you can drop pins and name them, write notes, change the pin emblem to match what its for, even attach pictures associated with that spot. It also uses your phone gps to show you exactly where you are, which helps you get to those spots you think might be good or maybe you want to mark for a later scouting trip. I use it for hunting, fishing, hiking, foraging, you name it. Its called "onxmaps hunt" it costs $30 a year per state. Well worth it for all my hobbies!


 While convenient, it sounds to me like you are submitting info to the App and surveillance state and actually paying someone else for the info that you are gathering for them. Kinda like people submitting their DNA to ancestry.com who then sells that person's DNA to the highest bidder and hands it freely over to the government while the unwitting 'buyer' or even the knowing 'buyer' made their DNA 'public' so it is no longer protected by HIPAA laws. In the case of the onxmaps, you are paying others to do their work for them (mapping services) as well as volunteering your comings and goings.

Sorry for the off-topic rant and my statement was not a personal attack.


----------



## tundraking

fluffhead2 said:


> While convenient, it sounds to me like you are submitting info to the App and surveillance state and actually paying someone else for the info that you are gathering for them. Kinda like people submitting their DNA to ancestry.com who then sells that person's DNA to the highest bidder and hands it freely over to the government while the unwitting 'buyer' or even the knowing 'buyer' made their DNA 'public' so it is no longer protected by HIPAA laws. In the case of the onxmaps, you are paying others to do their work for them (mapping services) as well as volunteering your comings and goings.
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic rant and my statement was not a personal attack.



Lol! Wow, you're intense fluffhead... No offense taken. Well, if that's the case, then I guess I'm OK with that, because it has helped me tremendously with getting into spots all over the state that most people don't even know about, and that is definitely worth the money for me. Besides, I'm pretty sure the makers of this particular app know way more than the information I'm going to give to them. The founder, Eric Siegfried was native to Montana and is an avid sportsman. You can read about his history here which explains exactly why he came up with the idea for this app: https://www.huntinggpsmaps.com/our-story

I thought I would just share something helpful to others that enjoy the outdoors. I've found more spots to hunt, fish, and forage than I have without it in all of the 35+ years I've been enjoying the outdoors. It would be better for me if you didn't get it, that way I'll continue to be one of the very few that get to enjoy many of the little spots I know about now!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Old Elm

OldElm" here! Has anybody else ever ran into a person getting sick after eating morels, or developed any allergy to them???
The reason I'm asking is the last two times my oldest ate morels, she got sick about an hour later & tossed Em, the thing is she's been raised eating them. Pretty weird for us!!!!
She did have some wine with them, and that's the only thing different from her brother & I who also ate the exact same meal with her. Thoughts?
For now I'm just gone tell her to never eat them again, and just hand all she picks over to me.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

stcroix rob said:


> OldElm" here! Has anybody else ever ran into a person getting sick after eating morels, or developed any allergy to them???
> The reason I'm asking is the last two times my oldest ate morels, she got sick about an hour later & tossed Em, the thing is she's been raised eating them. Pretty weird for us!!!!
> She did have some wine with them, and that's the only thing different from her brother & I who also ate the exact same meal with her. Thoughts?
> For now I'm just gone tell her to never eat them again, and just hand all she picks over to me.


Some say to avoid any alcohol while consuming morels. I always have a couple beers when preparing/grilling my meal, before, during and after. I have never had an issue. Everybody has a different reaction/tolerance to things they consume. I have read up on this matter. Punch it into your googler to find out more details. Hope she is feeling better.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

I was out in central MN this weekend in search for blacks. My usual spots were very slow and seemed too dry. I've seen reports online of people doing well finding blacks...I need help! Are they over now in Central/Northern MN? would you be so kind in letting me know what habitat you're finding them or around which trees? Very depressing if this is how my season goes....HELP!!


----------



## morchella ed

Found these fellers after hunting for a solid 6 hours on Friday, 5/12

I've found a bunch this year and can't complain, but would love it if the season lasts another two weeks. Based on what I am seeing, I'm worried this week might be the last...we shall see!


----------



## morchella ed

I am on the Iron Range right now for a couple days, wondering if folks are stilling finding any black morels around? Thanks!


----------



## buckthornman

I think we have a solid week left central mn buckthornman.


----------



## tundraking

stcroix rob said:


> OldElm" here! Has anybody else ever ran into a person getting sick after eating morels, or developed any allergy to them???
> The reason I'm asking is the last two times my oldest ate morels, she got sick about an hour later & tossed Em, the thing is she's been raised eating them. Pretty weird for us!!!!
> She did have some wine with them, and that's the only thing different from her brother & I who also ate the exact same meal with her. Thoughts?
> For now I'm just gone tell her to never eat them again, and just hand all she picks over to me.


You're body is a funny thing, it can develop an intolerance at any point in your life, and usually, the more it is exposed to that particular thing the more of a chance it can develop an allergy to it. That goes for dust, dandruff, pollen, fungus, you name it. Hope all is well with your daughter, and congratulations on the opportunity to eat more morels!


----------



## mzter shroom

stcroix rob said:


> OldElm" here! Has anybody else ever ran into a person getting sick after eating morels, or developed any allergy to them???
> The reason I'm asking is the last two times my oldest ate morels, she got sick about an hour later & tossed Em, the thing is she's been raised eating them. Pretty weird for us!!!!
> She did have some wine with them, and that's the only thing different from her brother & I who also ate the exact same meal with her. Thoughts?
> For now I'm just gone tell her to never eat them again, and just hand all she picks over to me.


Some people can't drink alcohol at all with morels makes them sick.


----------



## fluffhead2

tundraking said:


> Lol! Wow, you're intense fluffhead... No offense taken. Well, if that's the case, then I guess I'm OK with that, because it has helped me tremendously with getting into spots all over the state that most people don't even know about, and that is definitely worth the money for me. Besides, I'm pretty sure the makers of this particular app know way more than the information I'm going to give to them. The founder, Eric Siegfried was native to Montana and is an avid sportsman. You can read about his history here which explains exactly why he came up with the idea for this app: https://www.huntinggpsmaps.com/our-story
> 
> I thought I would just share something helpful to others that enjoy the outdoors. I've found more spots to hunt, fish, and forage than I have without it in all of the 35+ years I've been enjoying the outdoors. It would be better for me if you didn't get it, that way I'll continue to be one of the very few that get to enjoy many of the little spots I know about now!
> Good luck everyone!


 It doesn't matter who 'developed the app'. What matters is the privacy policy of the app (yes, I am aware of the irony of me posting on this public forum which also harvests and uses the personal info I willingly submit in ways the site owner chooses). It's your choice to use Apps such as the one we are talking about and I respect your choice to do so even though I may not agree with it.


----------



## deleted

stcroix rob said:


> OldElm" here! Has anybody else ever ran into a person getting sick after eating morels, or developed any allergy to them???
> The reason I'm asking is the last two times my oldest ate morels, she got sick about an hour later & tossed Em, the thing is she's been raised eating them. Pretty weird for us!!!!
> She did have some wine with them, and that's the only thing different from her brother & I who also ate the exact same meal with her. Thoughts?
> For now I'm just gone tell her to never eat them again, and just hand all she picks over to me.


its strange that you ask this... the last two years my brother has flown in to hunt with me. both times, we had a big fry and both times a couple of hours later he got sick as a dog and then ok the next day...you got me pal ???


----------



## fluffhead2

stcroix rob said:


> OldElm" here! Has anybody else ever ran into a person getting sick after eating morels, or developed any allergy to them???
> The reason I'm asking is the last two times my oldest ate morels, she got sick about an hour later & tossed Em, the thing is she's been raised eating them. Pretty weird for us!!!!
> She did have some wine with them, and that's the only thing different from her brother & I who also ate the exact same meal with her. Thoughts?
> For now I'm just gone tell her to never eat them again, and just hand all she picks over to me.


 Did she vomit? Maybe she is pregnant...


----------



## Dtails

morelmaniacmn said:


> I was out in central MN this weekend in search for blacks. My usual spots were very slow and seemed too dry. I've seen reports online of people doing well finding blacks...I need help! Are they over now in Central/Northern MN? would you be so kind in letting me know what habitat you're finding them or around which trees? Very depressing if this is how my season goes....HELP!!


----------



## Dtails

I have found a few in the buck thorns on the south facing hills.. dead or dying cottonwood trees have been good for me. Got 7 Grey's and blacks today around moss in Benton co


----------



## Old Elm

vern said:


> its strange that you ask this... the last two years my brother has flown in to hunt with me. both times, we had a big fry and both times a couple of hours later he got sick as a dog and then ok the next day...you got me pal ???


Thanks for the feedback Vern, just kinda shook us up, as we,been doing the shroom gig awhile.


----------



## Old Elm

Thanks everyone for your thoughts on my question about my daughter getting sick. Guess it's just one of those things! She love's the HUNT aspect of mushroom forageing so I'm not to worried about her not wanting to go any more..... Just more to give away to the old folks who can't get out anymore.


----------



## sw hunter

my neighbor also can not eat them any more. he gets bad tummy aches. ate them for years. what a terrible thing!!


----------



## deleted

stcroix rob said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughts on my question about my daughter getting sick. Guess it's just one of those things! She love's the HUNT aspect of mushroom forageing so I'm not to worried about her not wanting to go any more..... Just more to give away to the old folks who can't get out anymore.


probably no big deal for you guys but i guarantee that my brother will NEVER eat another after that...i mean he hurled even after there was nothing left to hurl...lol


----------



## Dtails

My grandpa who tough me to hunt for morels ate them for years but got sick and stopped eating them all together but ate some a few years back and never got from what I recall. Hopefully time will help


----------



## fluffhead2

morchella ed said:


> Found these fellers after hunting for a solid 6 hours on Friday, 5/12
> 
> I've found a bunch this year and can't complain, but would love it if the season lasts another two weeks. Based on what I am seeing, I'm worried this week might be the last...we shall see!


 Nice finds, Ed! Were you out hunting with two other guys? I swear I saw three guys out hunting and one of them had that exact same bag.


----------



## buckthornman

Water lots of good clean water flush them kindneys. She should check her vitamin d levels to oldelm. Bucky.


----------



## Old Elm

buckthornman said:


> Water lots of good clean water flush them kindneys. She should check her vitamin d levels to oldelm. Bucky.


Thanks bud, will do.


----------



## fluffhead2

A buddy got me to go out and do a quick look this evening because of all that rain in the metro today. We found some monster yellows.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

That's too bad OldElm. Wonder what's going on. My report found 28 yesterday some big and dry some fresh. Hope this rain spurs them on


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Where they cooked Completely? I am sure they where. Worst thing in the world seeing ones kid hurting


----------



## sw hunter

i have not seen any fresh ones here in carver county for several days. are they done already? will this rain make them happy again?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Morels are up key indicator


----------



## morchella ed

fluffhead2 said:


> Nice finds, Ed! Were you out hunting with two other guys? I swear I saw three guys out hunting and one of them had that exact same bag.


Naw, just me and one other guy!


----------



## Dtails

Has anyone had luck up way up north by big fork??


----------



## MN Morel Dude

In the SE corner I went back to a spot on a southern facing slope and found a few more but they were very dry. On the other side of the valley (northern facing slope) they were good to go. I'll head out again today hoping that the rain is causing another push but I fear that we are coming to the end. However, a couple of trees that I found a bunch last year (northern facing slopes) have produced nothing so far so I'm crossing my fingers that they just weren't quite ready instead of those trees just being done.


----------



## MorelMonkey

My gut and the amount of dried and rotten morels I have found so far in the last couple days is telling me they are done for the season!?! Man do I hope I am wrong about the season being done but my food dehydrated was filled will dead tiny (pill bug type) creatures from this weekends finds this morning. The 30 or so I had found were way past prime.

People had been talking about this year being a bumper crop but I ain't seeing it. A bunch of prior years spots produced nothing this season.


----------



## Inthewild

From our New York friend: Bigfish1212

Crisp up some pancetta in a pan then take out the crisp pancetta and set aside. Fry up your morels and some shallots in the pancetta fat until slightly browned then remove and set aside. Meanwhile take some boneless chicken thighs and coat in seasoned flour, after your mushrooms are cooked throw your chicken thighs in the same pan and brown on each side and remove. Then deglaze the pan with some white wine and reduce. And some chicken stock and put everything back in the pan and add your peas let it reduce and let your chicken finish cooking. Finish with some cream at the end.
Enjoy http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums...9-D546-4CE1-A06E-780B25977722_zps3uqtgknf.jpg
Bigfish1212, 10,000 taste buds* AREN'T* wrong. Your recipe was outstanding. I will not share my leftovers. No salt or pepper needed. The Pancetta was a great treat. A bit pricey for a cheapskate like me. I did add chicken broth and then thought it may be too runny, so i added cornstarch with the cream. I saw you served on a pasta side dish, could also use rice I guess. I wasn't having of that filler. What else you gotz...I'm cooking! Sorry to all, as I'm learning how to jumble multiple messages into one.

*Attached Files:*


a" style="margin: 0px; padding: 10px 10px 0px; overflow: hidden; zoom: 1; background: none center top repeat-x rgb(252, 249, 247); border-radius: 4px;">

*NY1.jpg*
File size:
328.8 KB
Views:
0

*NY2.jpg*
File size:
318.5 KB
Views:
0

*NY3.jpg*
File size:
344.6 KB
Views:
0

*NY4.jpg*
File size:
475.4 KB
Views:
0

*NY5.jpg*
File size:
406.2 KB
Views:
0

*NY6.jpg*
File size:
344.5 KB
Views:
0

*NY7.jpg*
File size:
365.5 KB
Views:
0

*NY8.jpg*
File size:
284.1 KB
Views:
0

*NY9.jpg*
File size:
301.7 KB
Views:
0


----------



## MorelMonkey

Looks delicious! Gotta love spring.


----------



## ksmorelhunter

MN Morel Dude said:


> In the SE corner I went back to a spot on a southern facing slope and found a few more but they were very dry. On the other side of the valley (northern facing slope) they were good to go. I'll head out again today hoping that the rain is causing another push but I fear that we are coming to the end. However, a couple of trees that I found a bunch last year (northern facing slopes) have produced nothing so far so I'm crossing my fingers that they just weren't quite ready instead of those trees just being done.


MN Morel Dude, let us know how you do. I'm hoping the north slopes still have fresh morels, but all of this rain could cause issues now. Let me know if they are fresh and if you find any small or gray morels.


----------



## StumpJumper89

MN Morel Dude said:


> In the SE corner I went back to a spot on a southern facing slope and found a few more but they were very dry. On the other side of the valley (northern facing slope) they were good to go. I'll head out again today hoping that the rain is causing another push but I fear that we are coming to the end. However, a couple of trees that I found a bunch last year (northern facing slopes) have produced nothing so far so I'm crossing my fingers that they just weren't quite ready instead of those trees just being done.[/
> I sure hope the season aint done...


----------



## kb st.joe.mo

shroomtrooper, going into withdrawals down here. think it will be to late to come up north by Friday? Next year is so far away it is killing me already. How has your year been?


----------



## Dtails

Got some today dodging & ducking thorns and mud and bugs!! Happy haul for me


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

kb st.joe.mo said:


> shroomtrooper, going into withdrawals down here. think it will be to late to come up north by Friday? Next year is so far away it is killing me already. How has your year been?


Depends how far north. They are spotty in the metro area. Going good 80 miles north good luck. But what will the rain we had do? Hoping it will get some more up.where you at


----------



## sw hunter

out tonight again in carver county, found only 10 that were days old. nothing new. i am thinking its over here for me. never did find any big monsters this year. probably about 250 total over the last 3 weeks.


----------



## buckthornman

Strooper its done here and I'm 80 miles north of you! We needed the rain last week got it today haven't seen a drop before then all inchers ti micro schrooms. Goodluck to anybody coming up. Let me know. Public land has been beat down. Hope you have private or your wasting your time. I love to be proved wrong but it better be more than 1 person. Buckthornman is already in the garden.....later


----------



## little fish

Found 2 monster yellows tonight in the south metro


----------



## Rumpelshroomskin

buckthornman said:


> Strooper its done here and I'm 80 miles north of you! We needed the rain last week got it today haven't seen a drop before then all inchers ti micro schrooms. Goodluck to anybody coming up. Let me know. Public land has been beat down. Hope you have private or your wasting your time. I love to be proved wrong but it better be more than 1 person. Buckthornman is already in the garden.....later


Buck are you 80 miles north of the Twin Cities?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

i got a report yesterday and they hit it, but was private land.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Found this beast this morning before work! They are still out there. Found somewhere south of Minneapolis.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> i got a report yesterday and they hit it, but was private land.


Where abouts.


----------



## Tshroom

new to site, new to shrooming... looking for Morels in the upper Northwest region of Minne - any advice?


----------



## tonkadad

Found these on Saturday morning near Cologne, in the same spot that produced last year. All this rain the last few days should give another week at least imho...


----------



## Mnhunter59

Good Morning all. I've been on here for a while, but have not posted before. I've been hunting mushrooms for many years and pick about 8 different types. I grew up in southern Wisconsin and had no problems finding morels, but up here in the arrowhead region I'm stumped. I've picked down around the TC with some luck, but I'm struggling to find blacks here. I've been told to look in areas of aspen, ash and cedars. I'm thinking that burn area would work too. I don't want anyone's locations, just what type of habitat and time periods for blacks up here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> i got a report yesterday and they hit it, but was private land.


i read on Facebook that the season is over, just thought I'd let you guys know. 
People who know, actually posted that this rain probably finished off all old yellows cause they were already past the prime & there's nothing left worth picking.
So it was a short season this year according to them.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

tonkadad said:


> Found these on Saturday morning near Cologne, in the same spot that produced last year. All this rain the last few days should give another week at least imho...


Nice


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> i read on Facebook that the season is over, just thought I'd let you guys know.
> People who know, actually posted that this rain probably finished off all old yellows cause they were already past the prime & there's nothing left worth picking.
> So it was a short season this year according to them.


Good for them. More for me.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

What is this creature called?


----------



## bigrobshroommn

What is this type of fungus. 1st time seeing this.


----------



## deleted

Ugliest thing i have ever saw. cant find anything like it ! mabie you found a new species..lol.
send that pic to an expert...


----------



## fluffhead2

Found some perfectly ripe yellows TODAY in St. Paul. Also found some lion's mane mushrooms (Hericium erinaceus). I like them even more than morels.


----------



## MorelMonkey

I saw a lot of these nasties this past weekend. I think they are called elfs ear maybe?


----------



## buckthornman

Rumpelshroomskin said:


> Buck are you 80 miles north of the Twin Cities?


Forskin I'm 100 + a few. Straight north. Of twin shittys.bucky


----------



## bigrobshroommn

vern said:


> Ugliest thing i have ever saw. cant find anything like it ! mabie you found a new species..lol.
> send that pic to an expert...


The top of it reminded me of the top of a peanut butter cookie. The flys and gnats were loving it.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

fluffhead how would you describe the taste of lions mane when compared to morels? Are they better younger or doesn't it matter? I've seen them before but next time I'm gonna harvest some.


----------



## Morchella matt

April 28th







may 4th







may 7th







may 8th







may 11th







may 13th







may 15th







may 15th







may 15th..... all 3 photos same shrooms. Upper right 9 from a spot I know . All the rest was gut feeling at looking at a spot whIle driving. I stopped I walked saw nothing amd got back in my car, but then I noticed another good looking spot to check. Was gunna just drive home when something was telling me to check quick. Boom!!! Almost 70 around 2 trees!!!


----------



## Morchella matt

today


----------



## Morel Bandit

check all your shady n facing slopes ii


bigrobshroommn said:


> What is this type of fungus. 1st time seeing this.


eggo waffles? haha


----------



## buckthornman

All you greenhorns out there. Gotta tip from buckthornman all white stumps are fresh! All orangish yellow are old! Todays tip.... later gang.


----------



## Rumpelshroomskin

Oysters? They had a slight hint of black licorice.


----------



## buckthornman

With all the rain other fun will gus. I like oysters for my clamless chowda! bucky


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

bigrobshroommn said:


> Where abouts.


80 miles north but see my recent post


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

fluffhead2 said:


> Found some perfectly ripe yellows TODAY in St. Paul. Also found some lion's mane mushrooms (Hericium erinaceus). I like them even more than morels.


Got a picture of the Lions mane?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

morelmaniacmn said:


> fluffhead how would you describe the taste of lions mane when compared to morels? Are they better younger or doesn't it matter? I've seen them before but next time I'm gonna harvest some.


I have had 2 other species Americanus and corolodeus I know that's not how you spell it but you get my point. They do yes indeed taste a little like lobster. Slow cooked in butter. Usually find them later


----------



## tundraking

Found a few fat morels just past prime yesterday, but I'm gonna give those lil gals a sizzling butter bath anyway. N slope heavy cover buckthorn and dead elm. Hoping that this weather will cause a few more flushes to happen... 
Hurt my back the other day, but the doc gave me some REAL nice meds, so I'll hopefully be able to get back at it this weekend!


----------



## Old Elm

buckthornman said:


> All you greenhorns out there. Gotta tip from buckthornman all white stumps are fresh! All orangish yellow are old! Todays tip.... later gang.


Thanks for the Tip's Buckthornman.


----------



## Old Elm

Trooper, been an awesome year. Between you & I, we're well over 500 morels total for this season, & if you add in BUCKTHORNMAN then we're probably over 515 !!
Ha Ha

stcroix


----------



## Mushroomxmomma

First time hunting, ever. West of the metro!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Ha, did you dull your knife up cutting all those morelsame OE


----------



## buckthornman

I love giving tips! Here's one. it takes a big dog to shit a ton. And it takes a big fish to fuck a whale! I am a fountain of useless knowledge. It takes one oldelm in the middle of 20 trees to make a motherlode. With a little thorn!! And a schroomtrooper! Bucky


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Dam it it bucky we should meet sometime, if I didn't have car troubles I would have hooked up with OldElm again. Next year neutral place. Mabey I will have another vehicle then, ha well there's always chanterelles.


----------



## jg010682

These are pheasant backs right?


----------



## ttobes

I know morel secrets are on the DL but hoping to find someone around the twin cities who would want to hunt together and a teach a newbie something. I've been a city gal my whole life but became obsessed with morels two years ago, I've read a ton of articles, am a member of the facebook group, and have tried to find some around the TC to no avail. Just came back from a 3-hour hike at the Minnesota national wildlife refuge with no success...found a few pheasant backs but that's it. Ended up going to the Wedge in Uptown to buy some today because I was so bummed. 

I'm a nerd at heart... and I just want to follow someone around and take notes. I'm moving to Missouri next month and I want the resources to continue this obsession in MO. I literally want to watch someone hunt and take notes on how to prepare, finding the right trees, cardinal direction, etc. f we find anything, you can keep it all. I just want the thrill of the chase. 

...help a newbie out


----------



## Old Elm

ttobes said:


> I know morel secrets are on the DL but hoping to find someone around the twin cities who would want to hunt together and a teach a newbie something. I've been a city gal my whole life but became obsessed with morels two years ago, I've read a ton of articles, am a member of the facebook group, and have tried to find some around the TC to no avail. Just came back from a 3-hour hike at the Minnesota national wildlife refuge with no success...found a few pheasant backs but that's it. Ended up going to the Wedge in Uptown to buy some today because I was so bummed.
> 
> I'm a nerd at heart... and I just want to follow someone around and take notes. I'm moving to Missouri next month and I want the resources to continue this obsession in MO. I literally want to watch someone hunt and take notes on how to prepare, finding the right trees, cardinal direction, etc. f we find anything, you can keep it all. I just want the thrill of the chase.
> 
> ...help a newbie out


"OldElm" here, - ttobes - You're checkin in kinda late in the season, however I can tell you the only reliable person I know in your area in the SHROOMTROOPER if you are lucky he might be able to help Ya out. The good news for you is if you end up in Missouri you'll be in an excellent state for all sorts of foraging. Good luck to you.


----------



## Old Elm

jg010682 said:


> These are pheasant backs right?


Yes they are, but look past the stage I'd wanna pick them @!! "Hint if you see those dudes, you can bet the tree is way past prime for morels."


----------



## jg010682

Got ya thanks. I started looking a wile ago but i think it has been to dry up here up untill this week i hadnt found a single morel. The last couple days i have found a bunch though. Found another good spot for ramps yesterday too.


----------



## jg010682

3 different spots that i had been checking they finally started showing up in this week


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Ttobes, geez sure would like to help since oldelm talked me up (a little too much) and it's not too late but almost too late. Would love to help but I have to go back to work starting tomorrow, I would suggest north facing slopes and mabey get out of Dodge and do a little road hunting. OldElm actually has taught me a few things about how to ID a elm tree by the bark (American elm) slippery elm do not have the layers in them. Good luck and hope you find someone to show you the ropes


----------



## buckthornman

Ttobes just go find one of these industrial parks or where ever you people work, or walking park that you and your people walk on lunch break and make sure it has a dead elm in it. Stray off the tar for 2 point 2 mins a taaadaaaaa... morels urban moreling can be wonderful. Don't have to find the biggest w.m.a. in the state. You all try to hard sometimes.. freeflow has them stalking him for crying out loud! Buckthornman is wet and bucky today...


----------



## buckthornman

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Dam it it bucky we should meet sometime, if I didn't have car troubles I would have hooked up with OldElm again. Next year neutral place. Mabey I will have another vehicle then, ha well there's always chanterelles.



We shall trooper we shalll!!! Just trying to figure out when. Maybe you wanna come up for them black trumpets? Bucky


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Never found a black trumpet, it's on my bucky list


----------



## ttobes

stcroix rob said:


> "OldElm" here, - ttobes - You're checkin in kinda late in the season, however I can tell you the only reliable person I know in your area in the SHROOMTROOPER if you are lucky he might be able to help Ya out. The good news for you is if you end up in Missouri you'll be in an excellent state for all sorts of foraging. Good luck to you.


Damn, I usually just follow the group on facebook and there hadn't been too many sightings around the Cities so I thought it might have been a late season  It seems this is the forum I should be on! oh well, about to fry up the morels I bought...a not too bad consolation prize hehe



Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Ttobes, geez sure would like to help since oldelm talked me up (a little too much) and it's not too late but almost too late. Would love to help but I have to go back to work starting tomorrow, I would suggest north facing slopes and mabey get out of Dodge and do a little road hunting. OldElm actually has taught me a few things about how to ID a elm tree by the bark (American elm) slippery elm do not have the layers in them. Good luck and hope you find someone to show you the ropes


hehe Shroomtrooper no pressure! Even though the swamp was a bust yesterday, I tried identifying elms but was going by the leaves which was kinda hard. Haven't paid attention to slopes in the past so I'll have to look that up I'll do some more research and prep for next year. Thanks for the advice! 



buckthornman said:


> Ttobes just go find one of these industrial parks or where ever you people work, or walking park that you and your people walk on lunch break and make sure it has a dead elm in it. Stray off the tar for 2 point 2 mins a taaadaaaaa... morels urban moreling can be wonderful. Don't have to find the biggest w.m.a. in the state. You all try to hard sometimes.. freeflow has them stalking him for crying out loud! Buckthornman is wet and bucky today...


Ahhh, I wish I had a morel stalking problem! The only morel issue I have is deciding how much money to drop for store-bought morels hehe But I'll definitely give it a shot while I'm still around Minneapolis.


----------



## morchella ed

ttobes said:


> Damn, I usually just follow the group on facebook and there hadn't been too many sightings around the Cities so I thought it might have been a late season  It seems this is the forum I should be on! oh well, about to fry up the morels I bought...a not too bad consolation prize hehe
> 
> 
> 
> hehe Shroomtrooper no pressure! Even though the swamp was a bust yesterday, I tried identifying elms but was going by the leaves which was kinda hard. Haven't paid attention to slopes in the past so I'll have to look that up I'll do some more research and prep for next year. Thanks for the advice!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, I wish I had a morel stalking problem! The only morel issue I have is deciding how much money to drop for store-bought morels hehe But I'll definitely give it a shot while I'm still around Minneapolis.


Hey there, I live in the TC area and would be down to take you out before you flee to MO, just to learn how to ID elms. That will help you find morels...anywhere!!!! I actually took a little trip to MO this spring and found a few good spots there, but man, people hunt that state pretty dern hard so you gotta get out a lot or it will be gone! I am in CO this coming week for a lil Vacay, but when I get back the next week, I could take you out. Just buy me a beer after and we're square!! haha


----------



## morchella ed

Well folks, this is what is think is the end of morel season for me. Granted I'll be up north a little in the next couple weeks, so if I am lucky I'll find some blacks up there, but haven't had much luck in that department in the past. Found these ones...a bit past prime but BIG! and soggy. after the recent rains. Found them on 5/19.


----------



## buckthornman

Troop it will be around or into july. I will have transformed to bughornman!


----------



## Morchella matt

Rain rain rain and then some more rain. Rain bring us another few flushes.


----------



## Old Elm

They're still out there, but this cold & rain really beat Em up big time. Spotted allot today and left almost all of them due to mold/soggy/past prime!!


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Rumpelshroomskin

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Never found a black trumpet, it's on my bucky list


Bucky's field guide for identifying Black Trumpets!


----------



## tundraking

Was about 80 miles north of the metro today, LOTS of standing water. Didnt find any morels, but strangely enough found a fair number of young fiddleheads...! Wasnt expecting that, so it gives me hope that the morel season has a bit more to go. Now we just need some more sunshine!


----------



## Morchella matt

found these today, found lots more but were to far gone. New spots have to check earlier next year


----------



## kb st.joe.mo

ttobes, welcome to Mo. a bit ahead. Where are you going to live in Mo? Oldelm is right,dead elm have worked every where I have ever hunted. Minn. has more though. I find cottonwood produce anywhere also. I live in the NW. corner give a shout next year if things are not working out.


----------



## btetzl50

I'm always up for getting out with a foraging buddy. I don't now much but happy to share the few tips I know. A second set of eyes always helps! I'm heading out tomorrow am/pm if you are free Monday.


----------



## Dtails

In Benton county I found a few Soggy and past prime but I had a friend find over 70 under 2 trees. So I'm still hoping for to find a few more just need warmer weather to bring them out


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I was just killing it Saturday rained so much I had to go home and dry off,rain never let up and have to work 12s the next 3 days.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

FINALLY got into some good ones!! Not a ton but pretty good for 2 hrs in the rain. Biggest blacks I've ever seen....With the rain they're gonna stay healthy for a while I think. I hope to get out once more.


----------



## Dtails

morelmaniacmn said:


> FINALLY got into some good ones!! Not a ton but pretty good for 2 hrs in the rain. Biggest blacks I've ever seen....With the rain they're gonna stay healthy for a while I think. I hope to get out once more.


Nice work!!! Hopefully this weekend ill find something to post on here..I'll up by big fork never tried foraging up there but can't hurt either


----------



## buckthornman

Rumpelshroomskin said:


> Bucky's field guide for identifying Black Trumpets!
> View attachment 2007
> [/QUOTe
> 
> Hardy har har forskin.bucky]


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Nice


----------



## Old Elm

"OldElm" here, - Well I gotta admit it to all - "SHROOMTROOPER" is the undisputed Minn Morels Mud Duck champion of the 2017 season!
I'll be working hard with the Wisconsin legislature this summer, to get him banned from entering Wisconsin next spring.
What a great year for all who got out there, and went after Em. Troop worked hard & it paid off. Congratulations.


----------



## Dtails

Anyone thinking or hoping this cold weather and rain will give us more time?? Did some scouting and ended looking at a spot that payed off 10 days ago but found 4 nice ones and a bunch of little guys... Found a few more under young cedar trees on my way to the spot! I think I might need to invest in a thermometer to check ground temps.. spots have bed rock coming out of the ground. Maybe it warmed up faster than other spots that don't and but others are just showing signs of hope?? What do you think?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Thanks oldelm for the kind words, I am never the biggest producer but I have to admit I found alot this year.comming off a dismal year last year this was spectacular. Everyone i I text oldelm all my finds so it was nice to have a good year, ask my friends who benefited from it Ha.so much good luck I couldn't believe it. It just kept given. I would take my son out golfing and see a dead elms and 50 under it, what a blast. Back nine find another elm another 50 under it. I probally would still be finding some if I wasn't working overtime now. Yes I scout alot but honestly I lucked out on a couple new spots. Everyone did really good on this forum it seems, weather was awesome.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I am raiding Wisconsin next year, everyone let's get a group together and hit it hard


----------



## buckthornman

Sounds good troop. I'll pick up a few local boy scout troops and go to scony and pick us that morel merit badge!!!! Here we come oldelm...that's right there packers never know what there packin. Atleast I don't. Buckthornman


----------



## morelmaniacmn

It's still going up in northern MN. Lots dried out but some true beauties are hiding. I'll be out tomorrow for my last trip I believe. Good Luck!


----------



## mushroom jake

morelmaniacmn said:


> It's still going up in northern MN. Lots dried out but some true beauties are hiding. I'll be out tomorrow for my last trip I believe. Good Luck!


How far north? A friend and me are in milaca and finding nothing. Not even bad ones! We drove from Missouri so we would love to come back with something.


----------



## jg010682

Are these oyster mushrooms?


----------



## deleted

jg010682 said:


> Are these oyster mushrooms?


that they are jg.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Hello Everyone! I'm one of your neighbors to the north... I'm in Manitoba, Canada. I love watching all your finds in Minnesota, because it gives me an idea about when our season is going to get started!
But I do have a question - Anyone been up to Northwest Angle? You know... that part of Minnesota that's up here in Canada?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

never have, its on my bucket list. how far out are you from us on your pickings?


----------



## Lisse Michaels

We're about the same as you. Our season is slow to get started this year. I found my first two blacks on May 11, and nothing after that until Saturday. 
They're really nice this year, though. Double-walled, really heavy, nice and firm. But few & far between.


----------



## buckthornman

Way up der id be looking for popple a.k.a. aspen groves with cedar and nice contours to the land? And burns and cuts from loggers. I would love to know more about that world so anybody willing to share please do! I think I could find some but I'm never up there during this time. Someday me and troop and elm will roam that eco- system...buckthornman!


----------



## Dtails

Im heading up this weekend just south of international fall. Hopefully I can get on them! Nice work L.M


----------



## Lisse Michaels

buckthornman said:


> Way up der id be looking for popple a.k.a. aspen groves with cedar and nice contours to the land? And burns and cuts from loggers. I would love to know more about that world so anybody willing to share please do! I think I could find some but I'm never up there during this time. Someday me and troop and elm will roam that eco- system...buckthornman!


We got lots of that kind of terrain up here!!! Mixed poplar, birch, willow, scrub oak. It's been so cold & dry, though. This time last year, I'd already picked about 30 lbs with my son. This year even my best spots in the peat moss bogs are coming up empty. Did you guys find the season kind of started off, then continued slowly? For us, because we're further north, morel season is usually 3, maybe 4 weeks long at best.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Good l


Dtails said:


> Im heading up this weekend just south of international fall. Hopefully I can get on them! Nice work L.M





Dtails said:


> Im heading up this weekend just south of international fall. Hopefully I can get on them! Nice work L.M


Good luck Dtails! I haven't been out that way for many years... I hope you hammer them!


----------



## buckthornman

Lisse I have family in baudette and bemidji. the weather has been chilly, to say the least. Dry I didn't know, only what I hear. So maybe you have a week or so before you get the peak pop up! Keep checking spots. I can say the blacks I find here have been coming up fo 20 yrs and if that follows suit up there id just keep checking my spots. Stealthy though. Don't go putting up markers. Black morels smell more pungent and here they come back in the same spot year after year. Buckthornman


----------



## Lisse Michaels

buckthornman said:


> Lisse I have family in baudette and bemidji. the weather has been chilly, to say the least. Dry I didn't know, only what I hear. So maybe you have a week or so before you get the peak pop up! Keep checking spots. I can say the blacks I find here have been coming up fo 20 yrs and if that follows suit up there id just keep checking my spots. Stealthy though. Don't go putting up markers. Black morels smell more pungent and here they come back in the same spot year after year. Buckthornman


Thanks so much, Buckthornman! I'm not going to give up hope yet.
I love black morels... they stink to high heaven and taste deeee-vine! 
We had a pile of rain on the weekend, and it's finally warm enough at night. We had frost last Wed/Thurs nights. So I'm not going to tap out yet.


----------



## buckthornman

Lisse roughly where are you? Don't answer just apply some of crap I say. Remember don't get discouraged take days off go back out use the rule of at least every 3rd day or every 2days And find them. Don't forget to say one to the spirit in the sky once in a while. It works. Bucky


----------



## buckthornman

Lisse don't even worry what you just described your jumping the gun. Just anxious I would be to if I was up there. Just look for signs,breathe, and keep hiking. I get anxious too its part of the thrill of the hunt. But like I said keep looking in spots that you found em theyll be back. Not always as many depending on the conditions. Bucky


----------



## buckthornman

Lisse you don't have the man made trails, you have animal trails don't forget you never know where they go? Follow them and find the rainbow. Goodluck godbless your in gnome country damn I love it up there!!! Buckthornman.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Haha... Thanks Bucky for the encouragement! And your wisdom!! I actually live in Winnipeg, but I hunt all over the eastern part of our province. From Nopiming down to Big Whiteshell. 
I've only been to Northwest Angle about a dozen times, and it was always for ramps, not morels. (And that's our Northwest Angle Provincial Forest, not NWA Minnesota.) But I may take a look see out there on the weekend. It's beautiful country. ❤❤❤


----------



## buckthornman

Oh lisse google earth your plan and scope it out! I personally won't, I'm happiest when I get lost...enjoy being up there eh. Tell martin more fois please. Lol bucky.


----------



## MorelMonkey

Going up to Voyageurs National Park in a couple days. I know the area is probably suitable for black morels but has anyone every found yellows or greys that far north? Will I even find elm trees up there?


----------



## Lisse Michaels

MorelMonkey said:


> Going up to Voyageurs National Park in a couple days. I know the area is probably suitable for black morels but has anyone every found yellows or greys that far north? Will I even find elm trees up there?


MorelMonkey, I'm even further north than Voyageurs and I find yellows and greys up here. They usually show up about a week to 10 days after a good flush of blacks. As for elm trees, you may be out of luck there. I'm pretty sure that area will be very much like the Canadian Shield - aspen, birch, tamarack, black & white spruce, hemlock, pine & balsam trees, and water, rocks, mosquitos & no-see-ums.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

buckthornman said:


> Oh lisse google earth your plan and scope it out! I personally won't, I'm happiest when I get lost...enjoy being up there eh. Tell martin more fois please. Lol bucky.


Bucky... I thought I was one of the only people who uses Google Earth to plan my wandering! I use it mostly to find old logging roads & snowmobile trails. I have backwoods maps, but they're not always correct. I also don't mind getting lost - that's how you usually find the best honey holes!!!


----------



## Dtails

I know they grow up around Lake kabetogma! Have seen pictures in the past not a whole lot but nice ones


----------



## MorelMonkey

I'll be on one of the Lake Namakan islands. Essentially the same area as Kabetogama since they are connected lakes. I have not seen any up there yet in the last 4 years over the Memorial weekend. Then again I was never really hunting for them since I thought it would be too far north for greys and yellows. 

I am excited now that a might have a chance to pick up some more before season end. I'll post back after my trip and let you guys know if I find any. My season in the TC suburbs has ended, the ones I am still finding are mushy and rotten.

Lisse, Good to hear they go that far north.

Are you looking for different tree species then for those yellows and greys?


----------



## buckthornman

Lisse keep on keepin on! Thanks for the thanks. Keeps me humble And less bucky! I honestly didn't know there was greys and yellows up that far but hey why wouldn't there be they grow outta everywhere and anywhere. I go ricing up there can't wait till september! Old way not fan boats and machinery. Anywho if you have any thoughts I'll try to answer. Just remember enjoy the fresh air and the smoke on the water for bucky. Love it up there. If all hell brakes loose get ready for a neighbor. Hudson bay or bust!!! Buckthornman


----------



## Lisse Michaels

MorelMonkey said:


> I'll be on one of the Lake Namakan islands. Essentially the same area as Kabetogama since they are connected lakes. I have not seen any up there yet in the last 4 years over the Memorial weekend. Then again I was never really hunting for them since I thought it would be too far north for greys and yellows.
> 
> I am excited now that a might have a chance to pick up some more before season end. I'll post back after my trip and let you guys know if I find any. My season in the TC suburbs has ended, the ones I am still finding are mushy and rotten.
> 
> Lisse, Good to hear they go that far north.
> 
> Are you looking for different tree species then for those yellows and greys?


I usually find the yellows/greys in the same places as blacks up here, but they also seem to love appearing in places that have a lot of limestone. We find lots of them around gravel pits, old limestone quarries, pastures, and poplar/aspen groves. A couple of years ago we found a morel-mageddon of them in an area that had been logged over the winter - there was a lot of bark all over the ground left from when the trees were skidded out - it was absolutely crazy. They were popping up in huge clusters, and we couldn't hardly walk without stepping on them. And on one side of the logging road we found black morels, and the other side we found yellows/greys. The best advice I can give you is look in the complete opposite spots that you would search for chanterelles & boletes. I have never found them with pine or spruce trees, but I know other people who have. I hope that helps a little!


----------



## MorelMonkey

It helps a ton! Thanks Lisse. I'll make sure to post back what our trip yields. 

At least aspen and poplar are pretty darn easy to spot from a distance!!


----------



## Lisse Michaels

MorelMonkey said:


> It helps a ton! Thanks Lisse. I'll make sure to post back what our trip yields.
> 
> At least aspen and poplar are pretty darn easy to spot from a distance!!


No problem MorelMonkey! We went out tonight to check my spots, and found some big 'uns. Yellows & greys are definitely out right now up here!


----------



## Dan Dan the mushroom man

Not a bad 2 day hunt 58 lb. Morel Assassin strikes again over 465 around 4 trees. Thank you God


----------



## buckthornman

Dan where were you? Private land no doubt. Way up north? Bucky


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Dan Dan the mushroom man said:


> View attachment 2092
> Not a bad 2 day hunt 58 lb. Morel Assassin strikes again over 465 around 4 trees. Thank you God


What do you do with them when they are that old?


----------



## Dan Dan the mushroom man

Old these are really fresh here. I have a way I freeze them but I also share a bit to.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Dan Dan the mushroom man said:


> Old these are really fresh here. I have a way I freeze them but I also share a bit to.


Cool, the good news is those are so far past sporing out that nobody is going to give you a hard time for using Plastic Bags. Ha Ha


----------



## Dan Dan the mushroom man

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Cool, the good news is those are so far past sporing out that nobody is going to give you a hard time for using Plastic Bags. Ha Ha


Just for transporting them in th


Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Cool, the good news is those are so far past sporing out that nobody is going to give you a hard time for using Plastic Bags. Ha Ha


Bags are just to keep them dry during transport . Far more experienced than that. That is from one of my long hauls north. Keep it real and enjoy the hike. I am over the 120 pd mark for the year so far . I hunt Kentucky, Indiana, ,Mich, Wisconsin and Minnesota. Haha my best tree was 165 yellow carpet over 10 lb this year. Love the quote (They are here)


----------



## Dan Dan the mushroom man

buckthornman said:


> Dan where were you? Private land no doubt. Way up north? Bucky


Private and public land ! People are to lazy to climb hills I guess .


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Dan Dan the mushroom man said:


> View attachment 2092
> Not a bad 2 day hunt 58 lb. Morel Assassin strikes again over 465 around 4 trees. Thank you God


OMG

Sweet score! Way to go Dan!!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Dan Dan the mushroom man said:


> View attachment 2092
> Not a bad 2 day hunt 58 lb. Morel Assassin strikes again over 465 around 4 trees. Thank you God


Dan is the man, way to go


----------



## Dan Dan the mushroom man




----------



## Dan Dan the mushroom man

Mushroom Assassin strikes again 2017 more pics to come


----------



## judy j

Dan Dan the mushroom man said:


> Mushroom Assassin strikes again 2017 more pics to come


What part of the state are you in?


----------



## Lisse Michaels

North West Angle was AMAZEBALLS yesterday!!!

I was shocked at the size of some we found yesterday. You could see them from the road.


----------



## Dan Dan the mushroom man

5 different states I follow them for about a month and a half . And about to wrap my 2017 season up here in duluth and head for home in Indiana. Nothing better than doing what I do. Started out 40 years ago with my grandma and have been hunting since. Enjoy the hike and the thrill of finding yellow carpet on the forest floor. Thank you Jesus


----------



## Dtails

Wow d d that's awesome!!! Can wait to get out tomorrow


----------



## duke

You should drop me off some Dan I have some people who would like some for next Saturday. I believe you know me. Duke


----------



## Dan Dan the mushroom man

Cant say I know any Duke . Gotta get out and find them . Enjoy the hike


----------



## buckthornman

Nice job dan you had a great grandma! Literally! Thx for the input. Buckthornman


----------



## Dan Dan the mushroom man

Your welcome bro!! Enjoy the hike I have more pics to come . Have to get back to reality after ten hour drive home back to work Tommorow ugh.... My 2017 season is over its a long 10 and a half months to wait but well worth the adrenaline rush of yellow carpet. All it takes is one tree


----------



## kb st.joe.mo

Lisse M. , the morels like the higher PH of the limestone soil, I have picked them out of limestone quarries down here my entire life. Dan, veteran move there my man. People make a big deal out of plastic. I use perforated half bushel apple bags. Mesh lets the critters out better, but in thick brush or rain give me plastic. In my opinion spore spreading is a waste of time, but if it makes people happy go for it. Heck of a haul there, all in Minn? Down here people avoid the hills and join the crowds in the bottoms. Sounds like your spots are similar.


----------



## Dan Dan the mushroom man

kb st.joe.mo said:


> Lisse M. , the morels like the higher PH of the limestone soil, I have picked them out of limestone quarries down here my entire life. Dan, veteran move there my man. People make a big deal out of plastic. I use perforated half bushel apple bags. Mesh lets the critters out better, but in thick brush or rain give me plastic. In my opinion spore spreading is a waste of time, but if it makes people happy go for it. Heck of a haul there, all in Minn? Down here people avoid the hills and join the crowds in the bottoms. Sounds like your spots are similar.


----------



## Dan Dan the mushroom man

People will always have something to complain about lol. I have been hunting for years and hav'nt ran across a more dedicated hunter yet. I have good competition hunting with me sometimes. Its often a race to the tree just to get that first glance at them or pick the biggest one. And yes the 58 pound pic is in Minnesota 15hours of hunting in 2 days. The other 60pd I picked is from Indiana and mich and Wisconsin I travel and follow them up to duluth. From April til memorial day then I hang it up. Alot of people get mad I sell them but I use any money made to pay for gas and hotels to keep on hunting. God is good!!


----------



## Dan Dan the mushroom man

Dan Dan the mushroom man said:


> People will always have something to complain about lol. I have been hunting for years and hav'nt ran across a more dedicated hunter yet. I have good competition hunting with me sometimes. Its often a race to the tree just to get that first glance at them or pick the biggest one. And yes the 58 pound pic is in Minnesota 15hours of hunting in 2 days. The other 60pd I picked is from Indiana and mich and Wisconsin I travel and follow them up to duluth. From April til memorial day then I hang it up. Alot of people get mad I sell them but I use any money made to pay for gas and hotels to keep on hunting. God is good!!


----------



## Dan Dan the mushroom man

And I give some to family and elderly that can't hunt anymore to enjoy. A firm believer in good Karma and God. My wife and kids enjoy it to .I cant count how many 30 plus pound hunts We have had in the last 40 plus years.Alot of Elm ash and apple trees produced shrooms for us.I went to a spot last year that had atleast 60 pd rottedI was a week late and no rain and the heat got them. Got there on time this year .Enjoy the hike


----------



## kb st.joe.mo

All sounds familiar DD. I started with my grandparents, uncles, dad, and brothers back in the 60's. I am about the only one in the family left picking. We have some pretty dedicated morel chasers out our way. Here the path goes Okl, mo. , Kan, Neb, Iowa. and ends up where you are . Maybe a little S. Dakota or Illinois tossed in. Hunt a lot of cottonwoods out here, some maples, yep on the ash and elm. I have sold them since I was old enough to pick them. Give away gobs. Went for $1.75 a pound back in 1968 to local fruit markets. Sounds like you have found some good areas to hunt over the years. Always like to try a new state.


----------



## Dan Dan the mushroom man

That sounds like a good chase and following. Alot of great times shared and memories Im sure.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

They're still going in Central MN...found some of these pretty blondes yesterday. They were extremely fresh. Back out tomorrow in hopes of finding a good tree. Good luck to all!


----------



## Lisse Michaels

kb st.joe.mo said:


> Lisse M. , the morels like the higher PH of the limestone soil, I have picked them out of limestone quarries down here my entire life. Dan, veteran move there my man. People make a big deal out of plastic. I use perforated half bushel apple bags. Mesh lets the critters out better, but in thick brush or rain give me plastic. In my opinion spore spreading is a waste of time, but if it makes people happy go for it. Heck of a haul there, all in Minn? Down here people avoid the hills and join the crowds in the bottoms. Sounds like your spots are similar.


That makes a lot of sense - that morels like the higher PH of the limestone soil. We have A LOT of limestone in Manitoba.


----------



## kb st.joe.mo

Lisse, I have been trying to figure out the mega flushes of morels for much of my life. I really believe that a increase in soil Ph is a huge factor. The mountain burns loaded with morels is a good example. The ash increases the Ph. Droughts increase a soils Ph. The spring after the drought of 2011-2012 in Kansas filled semi- trucks full of morels. The disturbed soil over the limestone does the same . Sounds like I may need to give Canada a shot. Have canoed the Boundary Waters into Canada, but never hunted morels there. What do you think Dan, are we stopping to soon?


----------



## Lisse Michaels

kb st.joe.mo said:


> Lisse, I have been trying to figure out the mega flushes of morels for much of my life. I really believe that a increase in soil Ph is a huge factor. The mountain burns loaded with morels is a good example. The ash increases the Ph. Droughts increase a soils Ph. The spring after the drought of 2011-2012 in Kansas filled semi- trucks full of morels. The disturbed soil over the limestone does the same . Sounds like I may need to give Canada a shot. Have canoed the Boundary Waters into Canada, but never hunted morels there. What do you think Dan, are we stopping to soon?


----------



## cocowheats

Dan what do you look for in the Duluth area? I live in Two harbors and never find any


----------



## shroom god

This season--my 54th if memory serves me--I've come to realize that the epitome of one's experience of this pursuit resides deep within the spirit. The hunt is tantamount to a quasi-religious faith--shamanic of sorts, perhaps. How deeply did you go into the woods? Did you become one with it? Not I.

It's a profound and disconcerting awakening to realize that one's spirit was absent during the glorious revival of much of what I've longed for each of these 54 years. Distracted, disillusioned, disengaged. But from these ashes arise the phoenix of hope for another year. I'll kindle that fire. 

To those whose spirits were deeply immersed and who came to know themselves better for it, I both admire and envy you.

Salute!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Salute to you also shroom God. Had a glorious year, even so working on making next year even better. But not in quantity, but in substance.


----------



## shroom god

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Salute to you also shroom God. Had a glorious year, even so working on making next year even better. But not in quantity, but in substance.


Hey Trooper, I catch your drift on substance. That's where it's at. Revel in it. A slight bit empty here, and I'd follow the season and head to borderlands if life would permit it. But I must content myself with counting days and imbuing my 'shrooming sticks with the spirit's yearning for yet another (and more substantive) season. Time--relative to change, and continuity; I'm spending plenty of it trying to grasp it. That is this season's gift to me. I salute you back, Trooper.


----------



## buckthornman

Cuz time its always,always time.....hey shroomdog. Bucky. Give us a good long story plz and thk u.


----------



## kb st.joe.mo

You guys can come pick with me any day. Its always about living in the moment in morel season. When a person can do that every hunt is a new adventure.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

We will have to get a pick party going next year, might be hard to find a neutral spot tjo, hee hee


----------



## MorelMonkey

My trip up north last week was fruitful! Right next to the border. Came across about 35 blacks. Could not believe it. Checked a bunch of locations but only one area really produced. Imagine that.

It's weird, I am use to greys and yellows around elms but these blacks were sometimes next to a big dead birch/aspen and sometimes right at the base of a coniferous pine tree.




















YEAH! Caught all three colors this year!
But incredibly bummed that the season is basically over till next year. I must find a new fix. Maybe chicken of the woods soon?


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Yep, up north it's all about the ASPEN


----------



## Old Elm

We could use some rain sooner, than later.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

MorelMonkey said:


> My trip up north last week was fruitful! Right next to the border. Came across about 35 blacks. Could not believe it. Checked a bunch of locations but only one area really produced. Imagine that.
> 
> It's weird, I am use to greys and yellows around elms but these blacks were sometimes next to a big dead birch/aspen and sometimes right at the base of a coniferous pine tree.
> View attachment 2324
> View attachment 2325
> View attachment 2326
> 
> 
> YEAH! Caught all three colors this year!
> But incredibly bummed that the season is basically over till next year. I must find a new fix. Maybe chicken of the woods soon?


Nice! I'm glad you found some!! 

Yes, I'm really bummed that the season is over already up here. It's been way too hot for the last week or so. Now I'm counting down for chanterelle season.


----------



## buckthornman

Last year a friend of mine gave me some wine caps thx. 10 nice big clean came up in the wood chips by the lilacs. Pretty easy transplant. Just sprinkle on woodchips a waalaaa! Cool very cool....bucky


----------



## tundraking

Yep, lookin pretty dry out there, but even with no rain the oysters and chickens are going good!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Next good soaking do you think the boletes will start up? Anyone finding crown tips yet?


----------



## buckthornman

Nope troop. Need rain for wrot bro! Lol other than some poisnous stuff. Wine caps were a suprise funny how we get little signs! Buckthornman....


----------



## buckthornman

stcroix rob said:


> We could use some rain sooner, than later.



What cha doing elm. Curious I am ? Bucky


----------



## Lisse Michaels

buckthornman said:


> Last year a friend of mine gave me some wine caps thx. 10 nice big clean came up in the wood chips by the lilacs. Pretty easy transplant. Just sprinkle on woodchips a waalaaa! Cool very cool....bucky


So now speaking of lilacs... Lilacs in bloom are one of the signs I go by for morels.

We had a few lilacs bloom about 4 weeks ago, and then nothing. The last 3-4 days the lilacs have gone stupid crazy. I don't think I have ever seen so many flowers before!!

Should I be investigating the deep woods for morels? Or am I being obsessive? Or just unwilling to accept the fact that the season is over?? LOLLLLLL


----------



## MorelMonkey

Lisse if you can handle the ticks and mosquitoes I would say go for it. 

I want to go out myself and keep checking the deeper woods but I have had more ticks on me this season than ever before and need a break. My poor dogs got it bad too this year, luckily they are on Frontline so the ticks just die in their fur but still... picking them out a week after being in the woods is just gross.

Alas, I will likely venture out again anyways because that is how you find the chickens and chanterelles which I have yet to check off my list.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

MorelMonkey said:


> Lisse if you can handle the ticks and mosquitoes I would say go for it.
> 
> I want to go out myself and keep checking the deeper woods but I have had more ticks on me this season than ever before and need a break. My poor dogs got it bad too this year, luckily they are on the frontline so the ticks just die in their fur but still... picking them out a week after being in the woods is just gross.
> 
> Alas, I will likely venture out again anyways because that is how you find the chickens and chanterelles which I have yet to check off my list.


Ohhhhh... the ticks are AWFUL this year! I can handle the skeeters, but I can't stand ticks. I have clothing treated with permethrin, which I find helps a lot. And military grade DEET before the clothes. I'm so paranoid about ticks, not so much because of Lyme; more so because of Powassan virus. 

Awww... your poor dogs! Our rotties used to get so many ticks when my hubby still was on the farm. Even with Advantix, I'd still find the damn things swelled up the size of a grape in the dog beds. My skin is crawling just thinking about it!

I love chanterelles. My Dad is German (born in Bavaria) and I used to go pick with him as far back as I can remember. We called them by the German name 'pfifferlinge' and I have so many in my freezer that I eat them every second day. 

You haven't picked them before? Come up to Manitoba any time after July 1st, and I'll be happy to take you to some of the most amazing chanterelle patches you'll ever see!!


----------



## Old Elm

buckthornman said:


> What cha doing elm. Curious I am ? Bucky


OldElm here. Bucky just been eating good, Crappie fishing, taggin Trout & tormenting Turtles, and waiting impatiently for the Chantrelles to pop!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Nice.


----------



## Old Elm

Trooper, how's the new wheels working out? I'm counting on ya to come on out here, and sniff us out some more of those Luscious Large Lobsters again this year. If we take your new car nobody will know it's us, and we'll be able to sneak off on all the creepers!! We'll leave my O'le car parked by some shitty woods as a decoy. 
Brilliant Aye!!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Car is awesome. Never had such a newer car. I will not let my dog in it ha. That's saying alot if you know me as the dog is laying at my feet in bed ha. Still got the 1999 ford expedition I cart him around in. Tranny is slipping in higher gears. Once I get more money up I will have it looked at, still need it. Never would take this down logging roads up north. Hope your doing well, really missed hooking up with you this morel season, got to keep the friendship alive if ya know what I mean. We got to connect with bucky, but he will soon be really busy if he isn't already. Did they have the child yet, hey bucky are you a dad Now? Or Again?


----------



## buckthornman

Nope not yet Mrs.thorn is getting awfully full! Me and little thorn got into a batch of crappie ourselves. My daughter got to use the ole Cain pole method! What a blast! Another dying tradition. Although you need a semi truck to haul the darn thing. Thank god it spends most it's life on the cabin wall! And the spawn was at the end of the dock! Yeeeehaaaaw and yummy. Trout looks good elm. Troop working hard new wheels. Damn gonna have to plant new homing device!!!! bugtickthornman!!!!later..


----------



## buckthornman

Lisse I'd have to look but that's just Bucky!!


----------



## tommyjosh

Thought I’d share this one weekend from last year


----------



## Theresa Campbell

buckthornman said:


> Hey if there is any great chefs out there looking to buy fresh mushrooms.? Please drop a line on this website. I'd love to sell you morels,lobster,chicken,hen of the woods,chantrelles,blk trumpets,oyster,porchini,chaga,ramps,wild rice,maple syrup and even a little ginseng! Top dollar in season for any and all! Bet I don't get any replies. Anyway well strooper what's oldelm up to must be working! Tick tock more ticks then tocks....waiting...hope everyone is cheating death and doin all right..bucky


I would love to find some. But I'd would definitely buy some


----------



## Mother load

Theresa Campbell said:


> I would love to find some. But I'd would definitely buy some


Not to be a smart ass but you may have better luck on the 2018 board.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

I was thinking the same thing!!


----------

